# June 2013 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Leah1234 , FET , 1st June , 
Movingsiren , ICSI , 1st June , 
GemH , ICSI , 1st June , 
Kim1980 , , 2nd June , 
Charlie14 , FET , 3rd June , 
Jenba , ICSI , 3rd June , 
Skyblue79 , FET , 5th June , 
Sarahjw , ICSI , 5th June , 
Geribabes , IVF , 5th June , 
mross , FET , 6th June , 
Emma26 , ICSI , 6th June , 
Joops , ICSI , 7th June , 
Judo77 , ICSI , 7th June , 
sugarpielaura , FET , 7th June , 
Cypriana , ICSI , 7th June , 
Simi0100 , FET , 9th June , 
Multimum , IVF , 10th June , 
Coldilox , DIUI , 11th June , 
Sarah333 , IVF , 11th June , 
mamafaith , IVF , 14th June , 
Janeliot , IVF , 15th June , 
Fingerscrossed7 , FET , 17th June , 
Karen81 , IVF , 17th June , 
Hopeforlife , ICSI , 18th June , 
Victy , IVF , 19th June , 
Cardall , ICSI , 19th June , 
Notgivingup , ICSI , 20th June , 
RachelJJW , IVF , 20th June , 
WillIeverbeamum , IVF , 20th June , 
Lawreann , ICSI , 22nd June , 
Sjhansf , IVF , 24th June , 
Lisamarie.. , FET , 24th June , 
Lakshmi22 , IVF , 25th June , 
Babyjellybaby , FET , 26th June , 
Thepheonix , ICSI , 26th June , 
Tinalou , IVF , 26th June , 
Sammyjoe , IVF , 27th June , 
Louisenburton , IVF , 28th June , 
Jamlegend , Clomid , 29th June , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know Sharry ​


----------



## leah1234

Hi Sharry
Thank you for starting the thread, please can you add me i had FET yesterday,  and My OTD is the 1/6/13
Thank you Leah xx


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Leah

Can I join you? Bit of a fraudster for June 2ww as I test on the 29th May but I always find if you are at the end of month there is hardly anyone left to talk to.  

I had my FET yesterday aswell, 3 embabies, 1 x 6 cell and 2x nearly 9's  .  All clinics are different with their OTD it seems, yours just want to send you a bit crazier.

Mine were frozen at 3days, what were yours?
This is my first FET but 7th treatment so I'm hoping for lucky 7. Had  a BFP on my 6th cycle but sadly miscarried at 6w. Had an Endo Scratch this time so hoping they will STICK STICK STICK.

Wishing you a quick and stress free 2ww  

Bluebell x


----------



## leah1234

Hi Bluebell
Here goes Ive lost two posts already   
I'm glad that you've joined this one so that I'm not on my own ,
i have had 1 x 7 cell transfered it was frozen at 3days like yours, we have been very lucky that we have had 1 little boy who now 2 and a hand full lol so it just shows that IVF does work, I'm    that this one sticks too 
woo you've had 3 put back in,  i was only aloud to have 1 put back, i wish my OTD was the 29th the 1st sounds and feels so far away   Good luck 
Leah xx


----------



## bluebell1

Ahh... no rest for you on the 2ww then with a 2yr old  .  Sometimes I think its best to keep busy as much as you can otherwise you go stir crazy. On saying that I am off work for the 2 weeks    !

I have 3 put back due to my age. We have no frosties left so am hoping we have extra sticky ones.

Did you have any symptoms with your son on the 2ww? I always have AF pains whether a BFN or BFP so thats no help  

I have got a bit of a cold at the mo not helped by a supressed immune system from steroids. Hopefully    whatever immunes I have left will be too busy fighting the cold to notice whats happening downstairs! 

Wishing us lots of luck
Bluebell x


----------



## Cleohegarty

On fifth round of clomid. Finding this round hard as my sis is due in 4 weeks. My otd is the 5th june


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Cleohegarty

Welcome and good luck! Keep positive which I know is difficult when it seems everyone around you is pregnant  

You will be next  

Bluebell x


----------



## GemH

Hi ladies, can I join? Just realised there's a June thread.

I'm 2dp3dt. This is the 1st time I've got this far & nervous as hell. Just praying one or both stick.

Has anyone got any tips on what to eat or do? Or believe if it will work it will. Think that's what im trying to tell myself lol. 

How do I get added to the page? OTD is 1st June.

Xxx


----------



## cosmo1

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread too? I had my ET yesterday so one day 1 of my 2ww....I have booked a few days off work to 'rest' but have found I cant resist doing some housework today!   I just cant lay on the couch all day though, it would dive me insane. 

I have 2 embryos placed back on a 5 day transfer...one was a blastocyst, the other was too but not as good as the first. The embyologist has called me this morning to advise that we have one frozen embryo should this cycle not work, however I am praying it does


----------



## bluebell1

Hello..Congrats on being PUPO Gem and Cosmo

Gem .... Welcome to the madness!  I am 5dp 3dt and test the 29th May , bit of a June fraudster!  Try to drink plenty and eat as healthy as you can.
On my first 5 cycles I was a bit obsessive with food, acupuncture, reflexology and resting and they were all BFN. On my 6th cycle I was more chilled and tried to carry on fairly normally which resulted in a BFP (mc 6w).
Try to stay positive and think IT WILL WORK  

Cosmo  ... Hello and welcome. Daytime TV is rubbish isn't it. Gentle hoovering only  

Have a good day x


----------



## GemH

Hi bluebell & thank you  

You've been through alot of cycles   lets hope this time you get your take home baby  
Yeah I'm trying to relax and think positive. It's strange as 1 minute I think yes this is going to work the next i think oh no what if it don't. 
We're not far off testing between each other, will you test early or stick to the 29th? I'm going to try hold out as long as possible, but we'll see how long that lasts lol.

Hope your having a nice day.

Hi to you too Cosmo  xxx


----------



## Cleohegarty

Thanks I am hoping it will work this cycle but we will see.


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Gem

I will probably test 2 days before like last time, hoping that is Af doesn't show beforehand. Am having Af type cramps at the min but hoping its all good  

Bluebell x


----------



## charlie14

Can I join had to 2 blasts transferred today OTD 3rd June


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi friends can I join in the torturous wait  my test wud be on the 23 rd till now no symptoms other than headache, fever and sore breasts... This is my 2nd IVF the first one was in feb which got a BFN keeping my diners crossed this time... I had a 5 day transfer


----------



## Cleohegarty

Can you also add me on the list


----------



## leah1234

Good Morning  Ladies
Sorry for not posting lately but trying to get loads done has I'm back at work tomorrow  , 13hrs days not good!!
I am finding this 2ww really hard,  I'm trying to remain positive but i really don't think it will have worked, don't think that I'm that lucky  . I'm currently have hardly any symptoms at all and just feel like AF is on her way.
So hows everyone else doing, hope all is well.  
Leah xx


----------



## Joops

Hi, can I join this thread please? I have tried to join before but did not seen to be added... I have 5 embryos currently in the care of CRGH clinic London and hoping for a 5 day transfer with backs ups to freeze on friday 24th May. This is my 3rd icsi round this time private and have had a number if 'added' treatments with the hope that this will result in a bfp! It's so difficult to remain stress free at such a crucial time. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Cleohegarty

Definitely it is hard to remain stress free. Hoping I get my positive soon other wise it is on to ivf. I am keeping positive though this month as hopefully this will be the positive month.


----------



## Chrissyb

Hi all

Can I jump on this thread? Had a day 3 embryo transfer yesterday at create, testing day will be 1st June. One day late as we are away next week.

Two grade one embryos put back. 5 more of variable quality sitting in a petri dish - waiting to see if any develop into blastocysts and can be frozen  .

This is my second 2ww had first round of IVF with icsi back in jan. Got a chemical preganacy but then BHCG quickly fell. Found that experience really hard. This time round feeling less anxious about every little thing I do but more emotionally affected, feel like the stakes keep getting higher! Left wondering today if it is more empowering or disempowering for me to belive my thoughts/actions/feelings over this time will affect the outcome.

What have others found helpful in the 2ww? Last time I found distraction, doing things I really enjoy and not talking to people who don't know anything about fertility issues helpful!

Chrissy xxxx


----------



## AngelFace84

Hello

I have my transfer tomorrow and wondered if anyone has theirs or had maybe today or Thursday that they want to be two weeks wait buddies and help each other get through it xxx


----------



## Cleohegarty

I am on clomid and my test day is the 5th June good luck to all.


----------



## charlie14

Leah - Me and you both I feel I was lucky to concieve 1st attempt IVF that I can never be lucky enough for it to work a 2nd time. This time i have had FET.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi girls I have my HCG blood test tomorrow and I grew impatient and did the home pregnancy test yesterday night it came out negative while today morning it was a faint line... Not sure of what it means... Can anyone help?


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Sunshine...

If there is a line I would say YOU ARE PREGNANT!

Morning wee is more concentrated than your last nights so it probably didnt pick it up. Yayyyy........................

Hope your dreams come true x


----------



## Mel2304

Hey ladies, please can I join this thread? I am 5dp2dt and my otd is 3rd June. I have time off for the entire 2ww and it has been ok so far although starting to symptom spot a wee bit!! AF would normally be this weekend, maybe that is whats making me a bit    

Xxx


----------



## charlie14

I am 2dp5dt and I have been getting dull aches down one side and my back and top of leg really aching. Hope this is a positive sign


----------



## Mel2304

Hi Charlie! I seem to be conscious of every ache, pain at the moment, it does drive you crazy!  xx


----------



## GemH

Hi all,

Isn't it horrible this 2ww. I have no symptoms at all.. And I find myself looking for them. Like today in the car on the way to work I felt a tingly sensation in my belly, straight away I think it's something when it's probably not lol. 

Is anyone planning on testing early that otd? 

Hope you are all getting on ok.. I wish I knew a way to forget about it for a week or so xxx


----------



## charlie14

I am testing next weds I will be 9 days past transfer I tested fresh cycle 7 days after transfer last time and got the BFP which is now my 3 year old son


----------



## GemH

Aw wow, you got nice early positive  lets hope you get it this time too  

I was thinking of testing too next weds as it will be 11dpt for me. But I had day 3 transfer. That's if I dare test lol x


----------



## charlie14

All that I can think is I was lucky to get a positive from my 1st IVF there is no way I could be lucky a 2nd time round.


----------



## pmc

Hi Angelface84.
Hope your transfer went well today. I'm nearing the end of my 2ww now, I'm testing tomorrow.
But I just wanted to wish you well and lots off    and good luck.
Hope you find a buddy soon. X


----------



## charlie14

Good luck PMC


----------



## Sunshine14

Yayyyyyyyy thanks bluebell   yayyyy yippeeeee and Gemh I had absolutely no symptoms so dnt worry they at times start as late as a month xoxoxoxox lots of baby dust to alll


----------



## GemH

Good luck pmc.

Congrats sunshine & thank you for info about no symptoms. Xx


----------



## AngelFace84

Transfer went fine, had a 5 day blast put in and got two blast frozen.

Can test on 11th day so 2nd June for me.

Good luck PCM, fingers crossed for you and all you other ladies who are waiting xxx


----------



## pra79

Hi ladies,

Can I please join you all here?

I had my ET on the 20th of May and was wondering when is the earliest I can test. My hospital asked me to go for a blood test on the 3rd of June. Am also asked to take Prontogest injections every other day and am still sore from the one on the 20th. Can some one suggest if they have any tips or ideas that will make it less painful. I also take Clexane every day and I thought I would be injection free after my trigger, but no such luck. 

I have also got a stinking headache this evening and the last two days i have been driving myself  .


----------



## geribabes

Can I join?

Im pretty new to all this online stuff as I never thought I would need help. I had my transfer today at ninewells in dundee. This im my 1st ivf treatment so hoping its first time lucky. Got 1 transfered and was told the other 2 were not good enough to be frozen

I am testing on 5th june, just 3 days before my birthday. Early bithday prezzie?

I know Im gonna go stir crazy untol them though I have promised I will not test until the 5th and only with the hospital test kit!! Will wait and see  
Xx


----------



## bluebell1

Morning ladies..

Pmc... Good luck this morning.   you get your BFP.  

Geribabes and Pra79... Welcome and congrats on being Pupo. Pra79, my clinic test 14 days after ET but I know this can differ.
Sorry can't help with injections but keep drinking plenty of fluids to try to rid headaches.

Angelface ... congrats on being PUPO and great news about snowbabies  

Charlie & Gem & Mel & Cleohegarty &. Joops & Leah & Chrissy  .............    How ya doin?  (sorry if i have misssed anyone)

Sunshine...  Have you POAS again? and again and again? lol    Lots of sticky vibes coming down the line at you.x

Afm... Over the half way mark. 8dp 3dt. Still got Af type pains and yesterday I was extremely light headed and dizzy. Hope its the bubs snuggling in  .    Must stop googling BFP's at 8dp 3dt  . I quite like my Pupo bubble, although its so tempting not to test. Got lots of tests ready,    I get to OTD.

Anyway, have a lovely day. It looks as though it might be  .

Lots of  

Bluebell x


----------



## Cleohegarty

Only 2dpo and feel stressed I have acu tomorrow which will help. I keep thinking as I am stressed nothing will work. Then I get more stressed. Decided to do lots today so I do not think about it. Come on little egg.


----------



## Mel2304

Morning ladies!

PCM - good luck this morning!   for a BFP,

Bluebell - I'm doing ok, I think I had a bit of a negative day yesterday so woke up today with a fresh PMA! The sun is shining so gong out for a walk today I think! That's great you are 8dp3dt, sort of catching up on 6dp2dt   that our wee embies are right at home! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!!! Xxxxx


----------



## charlie14

Well today is 3dp5dt and I all day yesterday was having like AF aches/cramps and lower backache. I was told by my clinic that because its FET i will not have a period as the drugs stop that so its either the drugs or something going on. still got this today trying to keep positive but its hard.


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi can I join please - I'm 1dp2dt - OTD is 3rd June - currently I am very shattered! xx

Last time I tested 7dp3dt and got my BFP but it was twins, going to try and hold out to OTD this time xx


----------



## bluebell1

Welcome Jules  

How many embies have you got onboard? Could it be twinnies again?  

What symptoms did you have with your twins? 

Bluebell x


----------



## jules40:)x

We had 2 put back again, one good and one fair (same as the twins!) I didn't really have any symptoms with the twins apart from spotting 3 & 4 days post transfer - didn't really have anything else apart from being certain it had worked (weirdly for me) - twins again would be terrifying can u imagine 4 babies in 18 months I would need locking up lol - we reasoned that with me being nearly 42 and using OE that the chance of a BFP are fairly low so the chance of twins is remote - mind you last time they said the chance of twins was less than 5%  xx

How many do you have? x


----------



## charlie14

I am still having lower backache, twinges and aches hoping this is a positive sign, I'm going crazy   

Welcome Jules


----------



## jules40:)x

Does anyone know what we're supposed to be eating / drinking - Brazil nuts? Anything else?

Charlie - did you have that last time? x


----------



## charlie14

I can't remember Jules I never did a frozen cycle last time so drugs are different but I was on same amount of drugs for 5 days before ET and never had this so hoping its a positive sign.

I have been eating a handful of brazil nuts a day although I didn't do that last time.


----------



## jules40:)x

I bought some but never ate any lol 

I'm finding 'resting up' difficult this time xx


----------



## charlie14

Jules I'm finding it the same, I have just avoided housework and lifting my 3 year old other than that trying to keep normal.


----------



## Mel2304

Hey ladies I'm now 6dp2dt and I'm not sure what symptoms if any I should be feeling! I just feel a bit bloated really and have been having some cramp like twinges through the nighttime! I've been keeping myself occupied this morning by cleaning the fridge! Feet up now then get ready for a walk to the town.

Regards diet I've just been keeping up the water and milk, I've been having about 5 Brazil nuts a day for a few months now and be trying to eat loads of fruit and veg, have to say I have been into cheddar cheesefor some reason, sprinkled on thing or melted on toast or potatoes!
Xxx


----------



## MovingSiren

Hello ladies,

Can I join please? Had 2 embies transferred on 21st and OTD is 1st June. This is my first and hopefully (finger, toes and everything crossed!) last ICSI. Been having strong AF like cramps since yesterday and of course, a bad night as a result. I'm back to work today so hoping it takes my mind off things!

  to us all xx


----------



## bluebell1

Jules - Wow, two sets of twins. Now that would be interesting!  I have 3 onboard as like you am 42 so theoretically the chance of all implanting is less but then there is the chance !!!!!!!!    I have a 14yr old son so at least I can rest up.  I am having a handful of brazils everyday to aid implantation. Not keen on them but hey ho. 

Charlie - With you on the backache  

Moving Siren - Welcome and congrats on being Pupo !

Mel - The Wallace and Gromit of the group! Bit of Wensleydale anyone?  

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## GemH

6dp3dt today and still feeling nothing.. PMA is slowing fading. 

How is everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## charlie14

4dp5dt  - The backache was really bad yesterday and last night stomach was really bloated, I know this could be the drugs but in all my pregnancies this has been a symptom around this time so trying to keep positive about that as I have not suffered with this during the cycle.  I have aching and twinging a bit on my right side today but backache has eased off.


----------



## Mel2304

7dp2dt - I'm feeling yukky today   had a terrible night sleep, bad nausea and had to wee about 10 times!! Still nauseous this morning and was sick! I hope I'm not getting a bug or something! I've had some toast and one paracetamol and I'm starting to feel a wee bit better!!


----------



## bluebell1

Gem .... Keep the PMA, hard I know. Not everyone has symptoms, everyone is different. We are nearly there! Sending you sticky, sticky stuff  

Charlie.... My back was breaking yesterday too. Still got AF pains on and off. They are less obvious when I sit and rest but if I walk about it feels like everything is gonna drop out!   

Mel.... Weeing like theres no tommorow is an excellent sign! plus sick plus insomnia. Yayyy... Its looking good  

Moving Siren... Welcome and congrats on being PUPO, Yayy...... 

Hello to everyone else on the 2ww. Hope you are still sane!

Afm... Just got back from clinic after my Gestone injections. Very sore today, gonna get a nice bruise me thinks  
Still thinking positive. Had a mad "Nesting" day yesterday and cleaned every orifice in the kitchen. Now on a mission to get some new bits and bobs to cheer it up. Just painted a couple of testers on the wall, ones called Muddy Puddle, sounds vile but is nice!  So want to paint it myself but will have to trust DH to do it . Suppose will have to wait a while to paint anyway as the fumes are not good if pregnant. See, POSITIVE thinking  

Off to Dunelm I go .

See ya later folksx


----------



## Mel2304

Awwww finger crossed bluebell!!! Xxx


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

Sharry can I please join the thread??  OTD is 6th June!!!!!!

Bluebelle - I recognise you im sure from the Oct cycle, I sadly also miscarried   but so happy to see you here and fingers crossed tightly xxx

afm - Hi girlies, I had one little day 5 embie popped back in yesterday!  I had about two really bad cramps where I had to double over last night, and today feel extremely sensitive across my stomach and backache.  I checked back to my last cycle notes and I was exactly the same so all good here!!!

So day 1 p5dt.  Can I test yet lol!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies,
Please can I join you! I had 1xblast transferred yesterday! 
My OTD is the 3rd June!

This is my 2nd ICSI this year and my last for a long time if it doesn't work! Praying for our little miracle baby!! xxx


----------



## pra79

Bluebell - Ouch, the gestone injections are really bad. I had progestrone and I should say they are equally bad too. I just convince myself it is all for a good cause and think of the end result.

Mel2304 - Those symptoms are looking very good. Fingers crossed fro you.

GemH - Keep your spirits up. I know it is easier said than done as I struggle too. I had my ET Monday a 3 day transfer and I have no symptons, no aches or twinges and it is stressing me out. The only cycle where I fell pregnant and later on miscarried, I always suffered from back ache and nausea.

Charlie- Hope your pain eases off soon.

Moving siren - You test slightly early than me. Did you have a 5 day transfer. I had my ET on the 20th and was asked to test on the 3rd of June.

Jenba -Hope this is the one for you. We share the same OTD date. Hope I can hold off till then. Same here, this is our 3rd and final try as we can no longer afford to go private which does put extra pressure.

mross - Welcome and the 2ww can be really hard. Hope the 2 weeks passes quickly for all of us.

Good luck to all of us on this stressful journey.


----------



## divegirl99

Hi all, Could I join too I had a 2dt yesterday with 2 embies put back. My OTD is the 6th June.

Mel - it sounds really hopeful for you, cross fingers it's all a positive sign.

I'm intending to use the bank holiday as an excuse to rest and get dh to do everything.

x


----------



## Joops

Hi, joops here. I haven't been posting much as trying to distract myself whilst waiting for outcome after egg retrieval! I'm on my way to CRGH London now for et scheduled 2.30pm. The embryologist was vague about the quality of blasts but I think 2 are good quality and I'm really hoping the remaining 3 can be frozen as a back up plan. I find it helpful to remember that this is beyond my control now and let nature take its course. From the previous 2 icsi cycles that were BFN I can't pretend that it's not going to be a tough couple of weeks non the less! Good luck everyone


----------



## divegirl99

Good luck Joops I have everything crossed for you  
x


----------



## MovingSiren

Bluebell - thanks! I quite like brazil nuts! I add them to yoghurt, weetabix and grind them into smothies! Your postive thinking is great! I'm making nursery plans too and have started designing the cot I want  

GemH -     to you. Hang in there!

Charlie - I'm 3dp5dt and my back is absolutely killing me. My collegaues at work have even noticed and teased me for sitting in a prim and proper  manner! I'm glad it hear it's a sign hehe

Mel -   to you. It's a worry about catching any passing bugs isn't it?  Hope you feel better soon

mross - welcome! I tested on my 1st day post transfer. Totally  , I know. I blame the hormones! I wanted to make sure the trigger was out of my system. I have also taken all pee sticks to MIL's. It's an hour's drive away and no close shops so...

Pra79 - I had a 5 day transfer. Wish today was next Friday! 

Joops - goodluck and    to your embies!

AFM - still cramping especially when I stretch. I have never been pregnant so have no basis for comparison and everything is new and wonderful to me. Been shopping for lots of green foods and I plan to start walking tonight. 1 hour everyday that is if this rain goes away!

  to us all


----------



## mrscass

Hi can I join you please I am 2dp iui using chlomid my OTD is 7th June xxx


----------



## charlie14

The backache has returned and AF aches. Felt really sick this morning too doubt its anything though. DH trying to get my test its way too early I keep saying doesn't help my impatience   Anyone else going to test early?


----------



## bluebell1

Morning Charlie..

I am so tempted now, have got some of the cheapie paper ones in but not sure if I trust them. Had really cold shivers in bed last night so not sure what to think. Still getting Af pains. Maybe will go and get a FRER for tomorrow morn. Don't test till Wed either.

Bluebell x


----------



## charlie14

I'm gonna try and hold out until wednesday its hard though knowing I got a positive 7dp5dt last time with my so. Whens your OTD bluebell


----------



## bluebell1

Charlie. Otd wed 29th. I got my last BFP 12dp 3dt. Not sure if I would have got it earlier as didn't test before then. I felt really positive that it had worked then after my cold shivers last night not so sure.  Mind you it was cold last night  

I feel more comforted when the AF pains are there and the backache. Don't like it when they stop  

Do you feel pregnant? Whats your gut feeling?


----------



## charlie14

Hoping for a positive outcome, I have had AF aches, lower backache twinges, bloating 2dp and 3dp then not much yesterday apart from bloating and aches are back today with feeling really sick this morning. My bloated belly has been a sign in all pregnancies including natural. I know it may be the Progesterone but never had this before ET and I was on the drugs 5 days before that.

I would be disappointed if after all this its a BFN.


----------



## jules40:)x

This is quite interesting select the day post ovulation along the bottom and it show what % of people testing for the first time on that day got a positive - the results are only women that turn out to actually be pregnant xx

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=21

/links


----------



## Cleohegarty

Had acupuncture yesterday she is really positive saying I have a really good pulse and she is really positive. I am finding it hard to stay positive when all you see are bfn. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## skyblue79

Morning ladies can i join the thread please? I have been following the thread for a while now. I had a frozen embryo transfer and I am 3dp3dt, I had two 8 cells embryos transfered to my womb, one grade 1+ and the other grade 2 from the grading 1 being the best grade and 5 poor grade. My OTD is 5th June.  I hope we all have a good 2ww and have a positive outcome.


----------



## cosmo1

Hi everyone,

I'm on day 6 past ET....I'm feeling so fed up and low today though   I keep letting myself get wound up over the silliest of things.....from the neighbour playing loud music to my mobile phone signal failing....I feel for the the poor guy in customer services at Vodafone got the brunt of it! Then I calm down and panic that I'm jeopardising things but I just cant possibly keep calm and serene all of the time....I can never just sit still either and have hoovered the whole house this morning!    I have managed to keep from testing too early though so will wait till June 5th.....I am just praying that its worked....but I fear is hasn't.....my tummy is completely flat still, if anything I have lost weight....the only symptoms I have had are AF cramps, mainly in my lower back, and a slight pulling (can only describe is as that) in my tummy low down on the left hand side....never felt that before, then I've never been pregnant so wouldn't know if that's a symptom.... 

Anyway, I hope all is well with all of your ladies and your all coping better than myself!   xx


----------



## AngelFace84

Had 5 day blast transferred 22nd so I'm my 3rd day wait of 11!  I have had a achey back down the bottom but other than that haven't felt any other symptoms but never been pregnant either but only makes you worry it hasn't worked!  Got a bad headache but thinks that's down to hay fever and haven't been sleeping very well.  

This is harder than I thought xx


----------



## skyblue79

Evening all,
I found this while browsing around and i thought you probably could be interested to see what is going on in our torturous 2ww.

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:1 day post transfer - embryo is growing and developing2 days post transfer - Embryo is now a blastocyst3 days post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day4 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining5 days post transfer - Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining6 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining7 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells8 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood9 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 10 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 11 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPTThis is what happens in a 5 day (blastocyst) transfer:1 day post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day2 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining3 days post transfer - Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining4 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining5 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells6 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood7 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 8 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 9 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## skyblue79

PS, Sharry Please could you add me? I had a 3day transfer on the 22/05/2013 and my OTD is 5/06/2013 baby dust to all


----------



## charlie14

OMG this 2ww messing with my head had a bath tonight and I have them white spots on breasts and one is leaking white stuff. My friend said she got this before she found out she was pregnant


----------



## bluebell1

Charlie.. Wow... never had this. Must be good


----------



## sarahjw

Hi Ladies

Please can I join your group?
I am officially PUPO! Had 2 blastocysts transferred this morning so am joining you on the June wait. Embryos never made it to blast stage before so we're very excited.... If not a little nervous that its too good to be true  

Got everything crossed for us all  

Sarah x


----------



## charlie14

Bluebell - Its completely messed with my head   

Welcome Sarahjw congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Cleohegarty

Yeah the 2ww is really hard and finding it harder as my sis is due anytime now. Come on little egg. 

Hope everyone is ok on there 2ww.

Sky blue. Good luck with all
And to everyone else.

My otd is 5th June and I am on my fifth round of clomid and it gets harder every month. Please work.

Trying to not get stressed but it is so hard.


----------



## charlie14

Since i took bra off last night for bed boobs are really sensitive mainly around nipples and hurt bad surely this is a good sign


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies, haven't really said much on here as the 2ww is driving me insane already! 
I am 3dp5dt, up till now I had awful stomach cramps and back ache, suddenly today, nothing!! Starting to panic now that nothing is going on inside me! Anyone else had this!? 

Hope your all coping better than I am!! xxx


----------



## charlie14

Hi Jenba I had aches and stuff 2dp and 3dp and nothing 4dp try not to worry easier said than done I know I am a right worrier right now we just have to keep positive


----------



## jules40:)x

Jenba - I'm getting really bad cramps and shooting pains so I'm really worried - had cramps the first cycle and got BFN - nothing last cycle at all and had the twins, hoping each time is different but am struggling a bit with PMA - urs could be implantations pains and now ur little embies are all implanted xx

Hang on in there girls - 7 more sleeps til we test xx


----------



## Jenba

Thanks ladies, just need to give myself a quick up the bum get the PMA back!
8 sleeps until I can test! Although I think I will test on the 2nd rather than 3rd as back to work on the 3rd!
I tested really early last time and was gutted each time I just saw the one line so I'm not risking it this time! A day early is enough for me!! 

How about you!? Anyone planning on testing early!? xxx


----------



## charlie14

I stupidly did today 6dp5dt negative HP[T it would not come up anyway was such a silly thing to do but cant let it get me down


----------



## Jenba

Oh Charlie!  silly billy, it's far to early to test! Don't let that get you down! It can change so keep positive!! xxx


----------



## abihowells

Afternoon ladies. Just wondered if I can join the group? Had ET at lunchtime and my OTD is 8/6/13. I have 1 3 day embie on board which was a high grade. I have no idea how I'm going to last 2 weeks without driving myself crazy! 
xx


----------



## skyblue79

Hello everyone,
Just a quick question, i am on a lot of medication and some being 10mg predinisolone and it is giving me bad indigestion, its really hard for me to eat properly  . My question is are we allowed gaviscon on a 2ww??


----------



## geribabes

Hello again.
Its  been a few days since I lasted posted. Still wishing it was the 5th june   but I am back to work tomorrow so hopimg it will help with the wait.. ive still no signs so I don't know what to think. Just trying to stay positive. When should  test to get a accurate results before the 5th??,, xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Sky you can take gaviscon but not gavial at or any of the little tiny tans which contain ratenadine(?spelling)! Xx

Geri - I tested 7dp 3dt last time and got a BFP but I was carrying twins 

Technically I'll be testing early - 3rd June is 14dpo but my clinic say post transfer so that should be the 5th - will test on the 2nd anyway so can spend the day with Dh xx


----------



## skyblue79

Jules, thank you very much. Is that called ranitidine?


----------



## jules40:)x

My cramps have been really bad, woke me up a couple of times last night - so I thought I might have an infection or something - anyway I had some urine test strips left over from last pregnancy when I used to check for protein and ketones (gestational diabetic) anyway I dipped it and it came back positive for leu?? Googled it at 6am and it said common to find in early pregnancy  - or if ur body is fighting an infection d'oh back to square one lol xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Sky yes that's the one  x


----------



## skyblue79

Thanks Jules. I hope the leu are a sign of good news PMA. we are going for a positive June. Baby dust to you


----------



## sarahjw

Hope you have all enjoyed the warm, sunny weather? I have sat in the garden and relaxed with a book.

Keep reading things about pineapple juice which is supposed to help with implantation?

Anybody heard this and taking a glass a day? Any advice?

Only 1st day of 2WW and I'm going bonkers thinking I'm not doing enough to help myself  

Jules40 hopefully it's a positive sign  

Sarah x

Please can you put my OTD as 5.6.13. Thanks


----------



## AngelFace84

I heard about the pineapple juice so I have been drinking it, didn't think I liked pineapple juice but its actually really nice.  Not sure if its true but I will try anything.  Brazil nuts I hear are also good but I don't like them xx all the best xxx


----------



## Cleohegarty

Yeah ihave been having tropical juice with pineapple in. Brazil nuts are  supposed to help and my acupuncturist said something warm on the back can also help but not to hot and only in the back. A wheat bag works well. I have been having twinges wind and heartburn hoping it is a good sign but prob thd clomid..  Hating the countdown to my test date 5th june but will prob do it a day early as i am working in the morning. Good luck positive vibes all round.


----------



## Kim1980

Hi girls. Please add me too. My OTD will be Sun, 2 June.  

I'm on my first round of Puregon and TI. I triggered on Fri, 17 May and felt ovulation pain on Sat, 18. 

I am going loopy during the TWW. Slowly getting through the thread about symptoms leading to BFP and the conclusion seems to be that it's different for everyone. I am not enjoying this wait at all. I just want to know what's going on so I can deal with it and plan my next move. 

Nice to see that I'm not alone in this though. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Smith8450

Hi everyone  

I am currently on my 2ww. I have 2 grade 2-3 blasts on board! I see no-one else has mentioned the gradings of their blasts and I feel a bit worried about mine. My Clinic rates them 1-4. 1 being the best. Any comments, experience of this would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks       

Michelle xx


----------



## charlie14

Smith - My blasts where graded 1cc and 2cc I am worried too but they was expanding so I feel better knowing they was developing when they got put back - Mine were frozen blasts though. If it helps my little boy was a grade 3 blast


----------



## Kristyw

Hi can I join you girls? I am 2dp 5dt. The wait is already killing me. No symptoms so far, a few twinges but probably normal twinges just hyper sensitive to everything going on it that area! 

My clinic didn't say anything about grading just they were good blasts my embryologist said one was hatching as she prepared them for transfer...so fingers crossed....it's going to be a long 2ww


----------



## sarahjw

Morning
The grade of our blasts wasn't discussed, we were told one was good quality and the other was slightly less. Probably best they didn't explain the grading system and numbers as that would give me something else to worry about  

I've read about ladies having lower graded blasts on board and still get the BFP so who knows? Stay positive.

Pineapple juice and Brazil nuts have been ordered and will be added to diet tomorrow. Spent all night googling them and their are mixed views on pineapple juice, as it seems some people think large quantities can cause miscarriage!!! I think 1 class a day is the limit.... Anybody else read the negatives?

Sarah x


----------



## Jenba

Hey, my grade wasnt discussed either, was just told that it was the best we could have hoped for so that was good enough for me! 
I haven't been eating Brazil nuts as I don't like them but I have been having just one glass of pineapple juice, a glass of milk and trying to drink lots of water but failing a bit on that!  
Iv also read that too much pineapple can cause miscarriage so it's beat to avoide eating proper pineapple and just stick to one glass! xx


----------



## Smith8450

It's good to hear some positives about the grading! 
My husband has looked on the internet and seen that basically a blast grading refers more to the stage of the blastocyst. I wish they'd never even told me the blumin difference lol  

Good luck everyone! xxxxx


----------



## GemH

Hi girls,

I caved and tested today 9dp3dt... BFP AHHHH  confirmed it with a digi too 1-2 weeks. 

So so happy, my 1st ever positive! 

Good luck to everyone else testing this week xxxx


----------



## charlie14

Congrats gem


----------



## GemH

Thanks Charlie. Best of luck to you when you test xxx


----------



## Kim1980

Congratulations GemH!


----------



## Jenba

Great news Gem!!  lets hope you are the first of many!
Did you have any early symptoms!? xxx


----------



## Kristyw

Congrats Gem. I'm tempted to test 2dp 5dt. Lol I won't but the urge is overwhelming xxxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls. I was worrying as I didn't have no symptoms.. So was very shocked to see it was positive. The only things I noticed now is my sore boobs but I thought it was from the cyclogest, got a little bit of a cold & a couple of times I felt abit dizzy at work, but put that down to not eaten in a while.
So all in all I had nothing really to say I was pregnant. Still can't believe i am.

Good luck to each and everyone of you. I will still be on here seeing how you are all getting on xxxx


----------



## Judo77

Hi everyone,

Can I join this thread? I had my et this morning, we used the eeva camera and got 4 perfect 8 cell embryos and 1 less than perfect 6 cell. I got 2 put back onboard and they are taking the other 3 to blasto and will let me know on Wednesday if I can freeze any. My otd is 7th June, hoping that it's 4th time lucky.  I've taken some time off work so my 2ww will probably go very slowly but that's what Sky+ is for  
Congratulations on your BFP Gem  
J x


----------



## sarahjw

Excellent start to the month Gem. Congratulations. 
Here's to many more...
X


----------



## skyblue79

Ah wow, congratulations GemH, its a beautiful start to our thread. Welcome to the thread Judo77


----------



## Coldilox

Hi, can I be added please? Had my first round of natural DIUI yesterday, OTD is 11th June (16 days, I thought 14 sounded bad!)


----------



## Deena87

Hi I have my test wed 29th aswell ... This is my 4th try of ivf and I took a test Saturday and yesterday they both have come back negative  I've lost all positivity and have had cramping all the way through I really hope it comes back positive but I just no it's not goin to.. I wish you's all luck!! An hope you's get bfp xx


----------



## skyblue79

Deena87 Hang on in there, wait until tomorrow to test ^hug^ Keep positive and strong easier said than done i know but we have got to. Just a quick question, are they doing anything for the antibodies?


----------



## sarahjw

Deena87
So sorry you have had negative results.... Don't give up till you test tomorrow....
There is always hope  
X


----------



## MovingSiren

Congrats Gem! Here's to a stressfree 8.5 months!

Deena -   to you. Things could well turn around tomorrow. Hang in there and here's some   

AFM - Tested this morning and it's a BFP! Our first ever!   it sticks with us


----------



## skyblue79

movingsiren congratulations on your BFP, Wow, its amazing.


----------



## Hopefulella

Hi ladies

Can I join you? My otd is 31st may. This is my 2nd ivf cycle, last time mc so hoping for a little miracle this time. I said I wasn't going to come on here this time but ive give in. I've done so well staying off the Internet but this morning got up feeling like I need some support other than my dh who said he would fall out with me if I started on Internet  

Anyway symptom wise, not really had any other than Been getting af pains throughout 2ww, over last few days when I've had breakfast, been getting like heartburn which I never ever get (I think it's heartburn, pains) my boobs are only sore when I take my bra off (not sore to touch) and got a sickly feeling, could quite easily gip at nothing. Dying to test now  

How's everyone else today 
Ella xx


----------



## charlie14

Tested this morning again 8dp5dt not holding out much hope bfn again. Congrats movingsiren


----------



## Sharry

Ladies don't forget the May thread is still there for ladies testing in May


----------



## Hopefulella

Hi sharry, I did look on the may one but most have already had results now so thought I'd join June where I can still get support if that's ok. May one has gone quiet   x


----------



## Sharry

It quiet there cos they are hiding here


----------



## Hopefulella

Oh right, naughty lol like me   mines a bit of an awkward date 31st x


----------



## Hopefulella

Ladies just my update. I've just been extremely naughty    my otd is 31st but just done one stupidly but woohooooo it's   will now wait until Friday n test when they told me to but let's hope it doesn't change like it did last time.    ella xx


----------



## Jenba

Great news hopefulella!!  I really do hope we have lots of BFPs on this thread!
I'm due to test on the 3rd but going to do it on the 2nd as back to work on the 3rd!
I currently have no symptoms which is really getting to me! Just want to feel something!! xx


----------



## MovingSiren

Hopefulella - Congrats!   this sticks and doesn't change for us!

Charlie - thanks and   to you. When is your OTD? It could still well change if you have tested early. x

Sharry - sorry! I am a sneaky early tester. It's not official till 1st June x


----------



## Hopefulella

Jenba, thanku don't worry about symptoms iv only really had af cramps until today and I'm a bit in front of you.

Siren, yes    for us both

Sent my hubby pic of test stick but was debating to hold it to myself til Friday but I didn't, was waiting for the phone call & hear bashing but surprisingly I didn't get one. He said he knew earlier on phone I was going to test   . He's working away all week so couldn't wait until weekend lol xx


----------



## pra79

Congrats to all who had their BFPs this week. Good luck to all of those testing soon. 

I tested this morning and it was a negative and am not holding much hope. This is the end of the IVF road for us as we can no longer afford to privately fund our treatments.


----------



## Hopefulella

Pra79 I'm so sorry to hear this. When should your test date be? Keep your chin up, you never know    x


----------



## charlie14

My OTD is the 3rd


----------



## vj30

Hello Ladies! 
Can i join you, please? Been browsing for days following your progress.
Sorry to those who got BFN's. Guys its going to happen!!!!!!!
And congratulations to all those with BNP's. I can imagine your hart wants to jump out when you see 2 lines!!!!
I had blast on 18th May, just 1, paranoid about twins, lucky to get one, i think....
My  OTD is on the 4th june, But been testing, like   since 6dp5dt all BFN, so kind of made my piece with it, and not going to test till the 4th now, its draining. 
As for the symptoms, my back feels like i had water retention, feeling sick, not all the time, and my boobs are sensitive, but not that much, thats the effect of progesterone, i red.
Just want to move on now. 
xxx


----------



## Hopefulella

Charlie & vj30 hang on in there, got everything crossed for you both  . We could all do with a fast forward button me thinks  
X


----------



## charlie14

Vj30 I feel the same as you I've been upset today might be a small chance for us yet


----------



## vj30

charlie14, there might be!!!  
I ve read so many stories, its defiantly a possibility!!! im on day 10dp5dt, 
What symptoms do you have,
Please share,
AFM, my symptoms were stronger couple of days ago, very little of back pain, not feeling sick. 

V


----------



## charlie14

Day 2and 3 had aches like af and really really bad backache. For the last 3 days really tender (.)(.) so much it hurt like hell when it got slightly knocked and nipples sore easing off now though. Also around this time getting a few white spots on my (.)(.) and one produced some white stuff dunno what that was all about


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies
Can I join you please?  I had a two-day transfer on Friday and my OTD is 9 June, which feels like a very long time but happy to stay in the PUPO bubble at the moment.

We had two five-day blasts transferred in January but I bled four days after ET so I'm on the lovely Gestone injections.  I can manage to stab myself but can't do the actual injection so DH has to take over then.  But happy to put up with it if it results in a BFP.

Had loads of symptoms last time but don't seem to have anything other than a bit of pain in my left side, which I've had since EC but I didn't actually get any eggs from my left ovary so not sure what's going on there!  My back is hurting a bit too but I get that anyway if I don't exercise.  

I went back to work straight after ET last time and did get very stressed but I've been signed off sick for the week this time and advised to take off next week too.  Don't think I will though as I'm already bored!  

Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs.

Sara. xx


----------



## Cleohegarty

Having a bad day could not sleep as so stressed about getting another bfn. Then had a horrible blood test and then started crying on phone to mum and all she said to me I cannot keep getting upset as no one will want to know me anymore. Thanks. And I am only 7dpo.


----------



## SmithyHJ

Hi ladies,  

I'm in my 2ww and for the last 4 days I've had bad indigestion and heartburn, sore boobs and ovulation type pain plus I'm shattered all the time. Then on Friday I fainted for no apparent reason!  

It may just be an impending sign of AF and mixed hormones but I dearly hope not! I'm set to test around 5th June  

Good luck to you all in getting a BFP   xxxx


----------



## geribabes

Hello  
So happy for you guys who got BFP    
One week tomorow since my transfer.....am I silly for wanting to test tomorrow?
No symptoms of anything at all although I am eating everything in sight but thinking I am just being greedy  
What are you thoughts of testing tomorrow?

Thanks xx


----------



## parky23

Hi everyone

Can I join the thread? I'm 4dp3dt of two top grade embies (1x8 cell and 1x10 cell)

Clinic gave test date of 9th, but I'm planning to test early on 6th as I'm away for weekend.

Louise 
X


----------



## NatalieGoff

Hi all I am due to do test on Friday but this waiting is just driving me insane!! I had et last week not quite at blastocyst my previous treatments I have bled around day 7-8 on this go I have been put on gestone injections and pessaries I am now on day 10 no bleeding has anyone else had the same experience with a good outcome is it too early to do a home test?? Xx


----------



## Hopefulella

Evening everyone,

Geri I think tomorrow is a little early. I tested today which was 3 days early, naughty me. The reason I tested is cos iv had no symptoms other than af pains until today and at dinner time I actually thought I felt different, I kept gipping & been shopping & kept smelling things that made my stomach turn which is why I tested. Good luck if ya do     x

Smithy hope they are all good signs   x

Cleo    keep ya chin up Hun, I'm sure people will understand x


----------



## MissM

Parky, I'm 3dp3dt of 2 embies, 1x7 cell and 1x8 cell - test date is 6th - sending lots of luck!!      

Don't really have much symptoms - on progesterone supps so impossible to read my body. One thing odd is I'm getting stitches in my sides which I don't often get.
Getting tugging sensations in ovaries but think that's down to ec.

Love and luck  to all xxx


----------



## pollita

Can I join you ladies? I have just undergone ICI with Donor Sperm and my OTD is June 11th!


----------



## Kim1980

Hi Cleo. 

I started getting crazy about day 7-8 too. I think the first week was full of hope and excitement, then comes the half way point where I started to get bad thoughts. I've snapped out of it now at 11 dpo. Still terrified that it will be a BFN but I've decided to wait until 15 dpo and stop being acting nuts for DH's sake. 

It's good we have a place to come and read other people's experience so you know that it's ok to get upset and many times people get their BFP.


----------



## parky23

Hi miss m

I prob shouldn't test early but I'd rather know before I go.

I'm actually tracking when hcg goes out of my system so ill know when a bpf is real and it's still in my system at the moment.

Congrats on your transfer
Xx


----------



## vj30

Kim1980, i could not agree with you more!!!
The 1st week is full of hopes and plans and like in my case, i started testing very early on day 6pt5dt and they are still all negative, all the dreams come crashing. 
But once AF arrives, its a new chapter. Time to start again.
Hope, believe and be persistent!!!! It will happen.
Gosh, i feel so philosophical today!!!  
V


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies can I join? I had 2 day 2 frozen transfer on the 24/5 OTD is the 10/6. Im driving myself crazy xx


----------



## Cypriana

Hello,

I'm relatively new to the site but have been in everyday since my friend recommended it. I'm on a 2ww. Can I join you?

We had Icsi in Sunday 26th icsi (1st time) and OTD is 7th June ....

I'm utterly bored at home. 

I'm in Cyprus (Where I live) and the doctor's recommended being at home for the 1st week so I've not set foot outside (except on the balcony) since Sunday. The nightlight of my day is mealtimes (must be similar to prison life)    have no family here and Dh is out for most of the day. FF gas been a godsend


----------



## Jenba

Hi ladies, haven't posted much the last couple of days! 
I'm currently 6dp5dt and going crazy!! I don't have any symptoms really, sore boobs (the progesterone), and a few aches and twinges in my tummy but that could be anything!

Praying that is will be my time!! (And everyone else's, we all deserve this so much!)   

How is everyone else coping!? xxx


----------



## charlie14

9dpo5dt another neg not very hopeful


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi jenba no symptoms for me either other than cramps every now and then but had them since transfer. The wait is driving me mad. xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Charlie hope the result changes over the next few days x


----------



## Jenba

Charlie, what tests are you using!? Keep your chin up, there is time for it to change! HGC levels are suppose to be high enough to detect at about 11dpt xxx


----------



## sarahjw

Good afternoon ladies

Jenba - I completely understand how you are feeling, I'm only 4dp5dt but am also going crazy.
Can I recommend that you don't watch War Horse! DH and I sat down last night to watch it (even though I'm a teacher so knew what was going to happen). With a body filled with drugs (progesterone) and just generally being emotionally unstable, my tears are only just drying up  

Stick with comedy films.

Praying this time works for us as we've run out of money & emotional strength  

Welcome tinkerbell78 & cypriana - the 2ww is the worst part. I hope you are enjoying the sunshine as its pouring down here and cold. I also get quite excited about food... Experimenting with different dinners so DH is happy as it makes a change from chicken, salad & potatoes when I've rushed in from work! 

Read all those books you never get round to & watch all the crap tv the other halves complain about!
Keep smiling... We are strong.


Sarah x


----------



## Titch86

Hello ladies,

Just want to say congrats to all the BFPs so far hope there are many more to come......and for everyone who gets a BFN, be strong! It will happen in time. And for all the ladies in 2ww don't give up hope.

I am now 11dp5dt and my OTD is 4 June. I caved in this morning and for a BFN. Devastated. Cried most of the morning......im hoping most is out of my system. I have come to the conclusion my result is unlikely to change. 

Wishing everyone waiting to test the best of luck, I hope you all get the results you have been waiting for xxx


----------



## parky23

Titch,

Don't lose hope! You are not out of the running yet. If anything now you will know the bpf will be a true one

Xx


----------



## Titch86

Thanx parky23. Best of luck to you. Sending you sticky vibes   xxx


----------



## charlie14

Jenba been using superdrug tests


----------



## AngelFace84

I'm day 7 of a 5 day transfer, I can test Sunday.  Think I'm the only person that is actually not bothered by the two week wait, I even don't want Sunday to come as rather not know so the next four days can go slower please.  I would rather keep thinking I was pregnant just in case it says no and if it says yes then scared something will go wrong so I'm fine with not knowing!  Crazy I know!!!


----------



## Cordelia

Afternoon Ladies

I'm 5dp3dt and going crazy.  Have convinced myself today that its not worked because I've had shooting pains in my right side yesterday and AF pains (quite strong) today.  No bleeding yet though (fingers crossed).  Want to get to the end and find out the result but also too worried about how I am going to react if it is negative and how long it will be before we can try again.  Feel really quite low today but that could be the hormones.  

Cordelia xx


----------



## Jenba

Charlie, they might not be good enough to pick up the HCG levels, try using a first response, iv heard that these are the best at detecting very small levels! I have my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## charlie14

Superdrug pick up from 10 it says


----------



## Cypriana

Thanks for the welcome girls,

It's so funny that we're going through the same stuff. I fly from being convinced that its not worked to totally believing it and not being able to wait to fear that I'm going to have to find out one way or another. 

DH doesn't get it and actually asked me to talk about something else.  

I'm staying out of the sun cos I read that it's not good to overheat...and I'm not experimenting with cooking cos doctor did say to rest. So I'm ordering Father's Day present and brothers birthday present....oops

Chin up to all and good luck to all xxxx


----------



## pesente

can i join you ladies. had FET transfer today. due to test 7th so ot quite 2ww?


----------



## emma26

Hi Everyone,

Can I please join you?? I had 3dt of two Grade 1 embryo's (1 x 10cell & 1 x 8cell) on Sat 25th May. I am now 4dp3dt and my OTD is 6th June. I am going to test on the 5th though as I will need 24hrs before family start calling!!

I am, surprisingly, quite calm at oresent. I feel really positive too, as though it has worked. HOWEVER, I don't know if this positivity is naivety and desperation or woman's intuition..... Eeeek!

Since yesterday, I have been feeling very tired, started weeing ALOT, especially through the night and getting twinges/cramps in uterus and left side. I also have slightly sore boobs, but is this due to Cyclogest??
I am diabetic and have noticed that my sugars have risen in the last 24hrs. This is usually a sign that something is going on with me, however, in early pregnancy, they say that most women drop. I do, unfortunately rise a few days before AF....

Be great to join you guys and share symptoms/lack of symptoms/emotions & feelings etc....

Big Thanks and wishing you all the luck in the world. Lets hope that there are lots of BFP's on this thread!!!

Em xxx


----------



## geribabes

Hello  
Well that is me half way through my 2 week wait   it was been tough!! Really want to test now but am I being silly.  My test date  5th june. Just want to know
I have no symptoms zilch...nothing except I am eating all he time though think im just being greedy    
Hope you all are ok xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

S*orry to drop in, 
but I wanted to let you know that FF has a live chatroom
and dedicated rooms for those members having treatment,

Please pop in any time day or night we would love to see you x* 

~Dizzi~​


----------



## Judo77

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all coping with the 2ww and not driving yourselves too nuts x

I'm 2dp3dt, I have had really bad cramping all day. It almost felt like a cross between af and constipation but I went twice today (sorry tmi) I thought it was too early to feel anything. I am not taking the progesterone pessaries this time, I had to inject a little bit of ovitrelle today I only did that at teatime so it's not side effects from that, I don't think there are any side effects with that but I could be wrong. If someone has experience with the ovitrelle after et, please let me know what to expect. Feel rubbish


----------



## sarahjw

Evening ladies

Cypriana - you're right about the heat, totally forgot not to get too hot, too cold, too stressed etc etc  

AFM: I'm nearly 5dp5dt but don't really have any real symptoms. Sore boobs which I assume is caused by the Crineone vaginal pesseries (which really should come with a warning... If you're using them, you'll know what I mean  ) other than that nothing. Now that emma26 has mentioned going to the toilet I have been weeing a lot more than normal?
Judo77 - why have you taken ovitrelle? I took it 48 hours before ec... Not really sure what it does?
Geribabes - when you're sat doing nothing eating is the best part. You're not being greedy, I completely understand although I am trying to get my 5 a day in and loads of water.

Nearly another day over - closer to test day.
Sweet, positive dreams.  

Sarah


----------



## parky23

Hi ladies

I was admitted to hospital for suspected ohss.

I am completely freaking out.
X


----------



## Kim1980

Parky - Oh no! That's awful. I'm so sorry to hear that and hope you feel better soon. You are in good hands now. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jules40:)x

Parky take care Hun you're in the best place oh and u do know that ohss post ET can often indicate a BFP xxx


----------



## Hopefulella

Morning ladies, sickness as well and truly kicked in for me. I developed mild ohss after egg collection but have been able to control it at home myself by lots of water and keeping eating. Does anyone know if the sickness could be this? It's 2 weeks as tomorrow since my et and 3week on Monday since ec. 

I tested early on Tuesday and got positive, it's official test day tomorrow. The worrying never stops does it? Last ivf I never felt sick once which made me negative then this time I have it and convincing myself it's something else.

Hope everyone's ok.  

Parky your in the best place Hun xx


----------



## sarahjw

Oh no parky, hope you're starting to feel better. You have the best people looking after you and let's hope jules is right!
Hopefulella - congratulations on a BFP. Lets hope the sickness doesn't last long. Take care.


----------



## parky23

Thank you ladies. 

I had my ivf at a private clinic, but my doctor also works at another nhs hospital so I managed to see him. He said I was ok to come home and he did say it was a good sign. He said I can test on 5th xx


----------



## Hopefulella

Parky excellent, I developed it mildly and I've tested 3 days early and got bfp so got everything crossed for you.  

Thanku Sarah x


----------



## MovingSiren

Good to hear that you are home now Parky! Fx all is sorted and you can rest easy to your BFP!

Hopefulella -   for a sticky positive for us and the other ladies here! I have done 3 tests now   so I am convinced it definitely a BFP. Saving your official congratulations for tomorrow so here's a quiet congratulations! Mine is Saturday and it seems very far away!

Welcome to all the new ladies in the house. Semding you all    and super sticky vibes!


----------



## Hopefulella

Thanku siren, yes I'm keeping low profile til tomorrow eeeeek. Yes I'm convinced you are too. I've only done 1 this time but feeling pretty positive  . X


----------



## Kellylou85

Hiya all good luck to everyone during this 2 week wait and to those who are due to test. Well i have 2 little embies put back today, its a day 2 transfer one top grade was not so, we used icsi my test date is the 16th june seems so long away, any one else with a similar date xx


----------



## parky23

Has anyone had increases cervical mucus since transfer? I feel like I've wet myself there is that much!
Xx


----------



## Sarah333

Hi all

This is my first post! I just wanted to introduce myself.  

My partner and I  (33 and 30) have unexplained infertility. We've been trying for the last 3 years with no success. We are now on the 2ww. I had a single 5 day blastocyst transfer on the 28th May so am now on the 2nd day. Test date due on the 11th June. Anyone else with the same timings? We've also had two frozen which is great. 

It's pretty daunting. I'm not sure how to feel. Excited? Nervous? Positive? Sometimes I feel those things, other times I'm still gutted I'm in this boat at all. 

Anyway, that's me.

X


----------



## Tw1nk82

Hey Ladies i need someone to keep me sane. 6 days until OTD and i feel really down today. I need some PMA from somewhere i think. I just dont seem to have any symptoms xx


----------



## Jenba

Twinks! I am 4 days till OTD and have no symptoms either! Iv had mild cramping but that could be anything and slightly sore boobs but I'm putting that down to the progesterone! Do not panic then, most women wouldn't even know they was pregnant at this point and would probably have no idea until they miss a period so try to stay positive!! xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Hi Jenba i too have had the mild cramping and sore boobs but i know that is deffo from the pessaries. It is all such a rollercoaster ride. I know that there is no way of knowing until OTD xx


----------



## Jenba

I know! It's so hard sweetie but we just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best! Least with no or little symptoms there's no bad ones either!     xxx


----------



## SmithyHJ

Hopefulella said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> Geri I think tomorrow is a little early. I tested today which was 3 days early, naughty me. The reason I tested is cos iv had no symptoms other than af pains until today and at dinner time I actually thought I felt different, I kept gipping & been shopping & kept smelling things that made my stomach turn which is why I tested. Good luck if ya do    x
> 
> Smithy hope they are all good signs  x
> 
> Cleo   keep ya chin up Hun, I'm sure people will understand x


Thank you Hopefulella! I'm keeping everything crossed for you too   xxxx


----------



## charlie14

I have had cramping, lower backache, sore and painful boobs to the point they were knocked and it hurt so bad I think all that has been the drugs for me as I have tested negative and my official OTD is monday.

I hope you all get your


----------



## Kyra3108

May I please join this group? I have my OTD on 1st June. Have just got some clearblue sticks but very scared to test. It says that for most accurate results, it should be the first urine sample of the day. 
Has anyone tried at a later time in the day


----------



## nhunt

Hi guys... I'm new to all this. Just had 2 embryos transferred today. One was an a 8 cell embryo one of poor quality, day 3 transfer. Really nervous now, hoping, praying it will work. I'm 26 and healthy (partner low sperm count). 1st cycle of ivf, never been pregnant. Clinic think I have a good chance.  Going to be the longest 2 weeks ever!!
Have had really bad pains since egg collection has anyone else had this and if so do they go??


----------



## LP01

Good luck, sounds like you have a very good chance. Try and relax...


----------



## emma26

Ok, so yesterday I reported feeling very calm and positive. Tonight I feel like I am going to have a break down. As the test date nears, I am really starting to panic about the results!!
I am feeling so happy in my PUPO bubble, I am terrified of it bursting :-(
x


----------



## Hopefulella

Come on ladies pma pma pma, we can do it     

  

Official test day tomorrow for me, hope and   that the result is still the same. Xx


----------



## Jenba

I feel shocking this evening! Iv been so positive up until now but I feel terrible, I feel really sick, tired, slightly depressed and my stomach is killing (AF type pains) getting worse as the night goes on! I'm now on constant knicker watch!! Really need to get my PMA back up!! xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

It must be something in the air today ladies. Lets hope we can all get our PMA back tomorrow     xx


----------



## emma26

Such a difficult process to go through and this is our first time!!!
How on earth have you 2nd, 3rd, 4th... timers coped
Aaaarrrggghhh!!!

On a positive note though, I'm off out to lunch tomorrow with the girls. Hoping that will sort my head out!!!

x


----------



## parky23

Hi ladies,

How are we all feeling? Any ladies testing today?

Good luck to all.

I feel like its not worked today xx


----------



## SmithyHJ

AF flew in on her broom this morning 4 days early when I'm normally a 28 day girl  

Good luck to everyone else though xxx


----------



## MovingSiren

and     to everyone who is waiting!

Smithy - could it be breakthrough bleeding?   to you xx

My OTD is tomorrow and I'm feeling calm for now. Having said that, I have tested 6 times in the last 3 days  . It's still a BFP so hoping for the same tomorrow!


----------



## Kellylou85

Hi im a newbie to, had my transfer yesterday we got 2 embies day 2 transfer tho. I am okay we used isci due to male factor. I have had lots of pain since egg collection they got 14 eggs. I was aware of ohss i have been resting up and drinking lots of water, thankfully it seems to of eased a little today. Whens your test date? Xx


----------



## SmithyHJ

Moving siren - I'm pretty certain it's AF. The bad mood and pain is all there as usual - just earlier than usual.

And there was me telling the consultant at the hospital yesterday that I'm regular as clockwork - meh!

Good luck to you though hun   xxxx


----------



## parky23

Congrats siren, so sorry smithy xx


----------



## Jenba

Smithy so sorry to hear this! I would still recommend carrying on with your protocol and testing on OTD date!!   xxx

Parky - I am so desperate to test but promised myself I wouldn't OTD is Monday and iv managed to keep away from them this long! I am however planning to test on Sunday as I'm back at work on Monday and if its bad news would prefer a day at home to cry!! But fingers crossed its going to be excellent news and there will only be tears of joy!!    xxx

Siren - congratulations on your BFP!!!  I bet you can't wait to ring the clinic and get booked in for your early scan!!  xxxx


----------



## SmithyHJ

Thanks Parky and Jenba xxxx

Jenba - I'm pretty certain the witch has got it right but might do as you suggested! 

Hugs everyone xxx


----------



## Hopefulella

Morning ladies

Well official test day for me         so excited. Just to tell you all ladies I've had constant af pains throughout my 2ww. Xx

Smithy don't give up, you just never know  

Jenba don't think a day will hurt and as for your symptoms, they are all what I've experienced for the last 3days.  

Siren I think it's fair to say its a big fat   for you too x

Parky   positive vibes to you x

Anyone who I've missed hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Well I think it's fair to say that my PMA has definitely taken a hike today.  I wanted to get to today without bleeding, which I have, but I now have no symptoms whatsoever.  I'd been getting cramping but that's gone.  I'm also finding it really hard to deal with people talking about how much better their chances are because they've gone to blastocyst - I am pleased for them and I really hope it works for them but it just reminds me that we've only got 2 not very good quality 2-day transfers.  I know they're in the best place but just struggling to envisage a positive outcome.

Sorry this is such a selfish, me-focused post.  

I'm so pleased for all of you with BFPs and really sad for those of you who haven't.  

Let's hope today's sunshine cheers me up.

Love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## pollita

Congratulations on the BFP's ladies!! Very exciting 

I'm only 4dpo and I am feeling rough! Isn't it too early to really be feeling sick and have a funny taste in my mouth? Grrr. Trying to not think about the 2ww too much but it's getting tough!


----------



## Hopefulella

Sara I had a 5 day blast transferred last cycle and it didn't work, I know people who have had 3day not so good et and Got a healthy baby. Don't let anyone get you down. Every embryo has its chance no matter what grade or quality and at my clinic if you haven't got many eggs to go at they won't risk it to blast stage so a lot of people will have 2/3 day transfers. keep positive Hun and easy said than done but don't be worrying it won't be helping    

Xx


----------



## MovingSiren

Sarah -   to you. It's ok to be selfish. We all are in our own way too! Sending some    your way and scaring the witchy af away for the next 9 months. Stickies will stick whether they are 2, 3 or 5 day and yours, hun have started sticking already! x

Hopefulella - an oofcial congratulations to you! Wishing you a stressfree 8.5 months!


----------



## Hopefulella

Siren thanku, I'm sure it won't be stress free as the worrying never stops does it? 

  xx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Congrats on BFPs!!! xxx

Sara - Im so with you just now, having a really tough day today and yesterday.  I tested stupidly early on day 5 and 6 and out of 6 tests got 2 bfps......both were very faint though......now im getting nothing on anything, so if it was anything its gone   I wish I hadn't tested but having said that I couldn't hold out either.  I know its not over till OTD but im just feeling so low today.  I have sore back, banging headaches, really bad nausea but this is most likely all the drugs we are on.  Is anyone else on 4 x progynova and 2 x cyclogest a day?  So im on 8dp5dt and just think this is it over.  Sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## charlie14

I have not tested since yesterday dont think it will change before monday  

Mross


----------



## Kyra3108

Just a quick update from my side. Tested using ClearBlue digital this morning and it says "Not Pregnant".
Devastated and now completely blank...clinic suggests to continue with the medicines and test it again in 3 days.


----------



## leah1234

Good afternoon ladies
Please can I ask a really silly question, I had FET on the 15 may and I am due to test tomorrow not had many symptoms at all and was wondering if any on gets a BFN even though AF has not arrived I know what I'm asking sounds silly but it's really playing on my mind, 
Sorry for me post 
Congratulations to all BFP and sending hugs to BFN xx


----------



## Sarapd

Thanks ladies for your kind words today - they've been a massive help.  It's good to know I'm to the only one having these crazy thoughts.  

Mross - it isn't over yet.  I was on Progynova and Cyclogest last time and I felt awful for most of the 2WW.  It's time I'm on Gestone injections and steroids and feel much better.

Leah - I think you can get a BFN before your AF arrives.  I bled 4 days after ET last time so can't speak from experience.

Hopefulella and Moving Siren - huge congrats on your BFPs.  Hope those little embies stay nice and comfy for the next 8 months or so.

Kyra and Charlie -   and   that things change for you.

Lots of love to everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Sara - I have a good and fair quality 3 day transfers playing on the floor right now - some clinics prefer early transfers as they believe there is a benefit to putting them back where they are supposed to be - I have a good and a fair 2 day embryos on board now so fingers crossed for both of us (and everyone else too obviously) xx

Leah - when I had my bfn cycle I didn't bleed until about 5 days after OTD x

Kyra - clearblue digital is not the most sensitive - they say can pick up from 4 days before AF is due but the packet even says test again in 3 days if u have an early negative (or try first response) x

Mrcross - ur early lines could have been the tail end of the trigger shot so you still have time for a true BFP - keep the faith xx

Boy this is a long 2ww - was going to test Sunday but not sure now, clinic have said OTD is Wednesday ...... Decisions decisions xx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Ladies, may I join the thread. I had a 3dt this morning, and will be testing on 14th June

A bit about myself: this is my 2nd cycle using FET. My 1st resulted in our beautiful son. Who is now 2 1/2. We are now hoping for another miracle.
My infertility is due to a combination of factors; fibroids, cysts, was born with only 1 ovary which had to be removed last year. So that's me. 

Congratulations to those who have BFPs

Those ladies with BFN


----------



## wam

hey ladies, anybody there!  I am day 9 FET but gave up meds today cus AF pain is just to much feel strongly she is going to come. no sore boobs nothing ,just disturbed sleep waking every night at 3am, just fed up know


----------



## Coldilox

Congrats to the BFPs, impressive as its not even June yet!

I'm 5dpiui, had some twinges but most likely psychosomatic. Can't believe how slowly time is going!


----------



## vj30

SARAPD,
According to the Dr. my ebrio was soooo great that she wanted to show it as an example to everybody else... And yet here im on day 13dp5dt testing 2nd time today and BFN.
AFM, Feeling very    today, thinking every step of the whole process. On the day of the transfer the lining was only 6.7, and i asked them if that was ok been very ? they said yeah, you r so young and healthy, it should not be a problem, but in reality it actually is a big problem because if the lining is thin then the embrio will not plant.....!
I cannot wait for the 4th so  it is official, although i ve known for days, to speak to them about the whole thing.
Can you tell me, please what to expect next?
When AF going ruffly to arrive? And are they worse than usual?
Congratulations to all BFP. Your time Has come!!! The best feeling ever, enjoy every minute!!!
Sorry for all BFN, the only thing to say is i know it does not feel like it at the moment but WHAT DOES NOT BREAK US, MAKES US STRONGER!!!!


----------



## emma26

Hi,

Big congrats to all you BFP's out there. So happy for you!!

Thinking of you girls with BFN's today too, so sorry!!

Can I ask you guys a question please??

I had 3day ET on 25th May and my OTD is 6th June. There are other ladies on here with similar dates to me but their test dates are 3-4 days later!!! Why is that?? Does that mean that if I test early, it prob won't show up
I really want to test a little early as I am going out of my mind here, plus I will have about 10 people waiting on the end of a phone on Thurs for the results!!! If it is bad news, going to need at least a day to absorb....

Finally, which are the best home pregnancy tests to buy??

Thanks ladies!!

x


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Emma

We've been told to use a Clearblue test.  Have to buy it but when we went private we got given a little cheap one to use!  

Sara. xx


----------



## emma26

Thanks Sara,
We went private but they didn't give us one!! Oh well, least of my worries!!
Was planning on using a clearblue, so will stick to that!!
How are you doing today? Hope you are feeling more positive? Mind you, I'm not. As the OTD nears, I am getting more and more panicky!!

I absolutely HATE this. I am desperately hoping that I never have to go through this again. If we do, really not sure I can do it.... Rollercoaster of emotions! Shocking!

x


----------



## charlie14

VJ30 - Lining doesn't matter mine was above 15mm thick and I tested negative last 10dp5dt and my OTD monday so even with a thick lining it can fail


----------



## Kellylou85

Anybody here had a 2 day transfer? Xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Kelly we had a 2dt - two embryos - one good, one fair - but that's the same grades as the twins were  xx


----------



## Kellylou85

Jules thanks for the reply, i had 2 one good and one not so, i cant seem to find many stories / people who had a day 2, was worrying myself, lovely to see the outcome you had xx


----------



## jules40:)x

I think generally they try and put them back as soon as possible, did you only have 2 to transfer? x


----------



## Kellylou85

Yes i got 14 eggs, 9 were mature and 2 made it, we used icsi. Whens your test date? Xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Ours is the 5th, we thought it was the 3rd but the clinic said 5th which will be 14 days after ET - hubby wants to wait too - it's driving me mad . When do you test? X


----------



## Kellylou85

The 16th, 17 days after transfer maybe tempted to test before as its my best friend wedding the day before ) how many days after ur last transfer did u test? Good luck to you for this cycle xx


----------



## Cypriana

Hi ladies,

Congrats to the BFPs I can't wait for that feeling (one day). Ladies with BFNs I know it's hard but the time will come. Stay positive. It will happen! The best things come to those who wait (my mum always says).

Ladies who are getting stressed with early transfers I just want to share my experience cos they do things a little differently out here....

I have 3 embies on board (but I only actually had 3 eggs-which was initially freaking me out since everyone on here seems to have at least 10  ). They are of various quality and they went back in after 3 days. My doctor (as far as i know) rarely puts back blastocysts. Infact until i got in this site i had no idea what they were (i had to google it).

Doc (who has about 20 years experience and seems to have fertilized half of Cyprus- i personally know a few of the difficult cases) told me on my transfer date that even though I have 1 very good quality embie there is also one which is a funny shape which he didn't even initially realize he'd got and it was the embryologist that found the little egg hiding with some other matter. Anyway doc says it could be that funny shaped, lost, slow developing egg/embie that could eventually be my baby. He's seen that happen many times.

As for testing he has given me 2 test dates 7th and 10th and I've not even been told to try a home kit but instead go straight to blood tests that's so that he can monitor HGC levels.

Anyway the long and short of it is that judging from the stuff that I've been reading, my personal experience and my friend's who  had her transfer 2 days before me (and is driving herself insane cos she keeps testing and getting a range of results) I think it's really not clear what's good or bad regarding transfer dates, or symptoms, or medication or docs or anything since it seems no 2 people are the same. 

Just wanted to share what my doc told me, he's a wise man who doesn't talk much (very serious)  

So... Keep positive and wishing our little ones to stick. We will get there! 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Kellylou85

Thanks for that cypriana ) ive had too much time on my hands today to trail the internet reading up to much xx


----------



## Sarapd

Thanks Cypriana - you've put my mind at rest and made me laugh out loud!

Fingers crossed for all of us.

Sara. xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Kelly last time I tested 7dpt and got a positive but I was carrying twins - not doing the same again am too scared - I sort of think we can't be this lucky twice. Last time I just knew randomly??  Oh god roll on Wednesday xx


----------



## emma26

Cypriana, if there was a 'like' button for posts, yours would have gotten mine!!
First thing to make me smile all day....
Best of luck to you and your friend
xxx


----------



## simi0100

Hi everyone, it's been about a year since I was last on here but we now have our very last embie on board after FET and test day is 9th June...here's hoping its our time...!

Can I join you all? 

Simi xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Welcome simi your OTD is my birthday so I hope it's lucky for you xx


----------



## skyblue79

Hello all,
Its been a while since i last posted on this thread but have been following it. i had really bad few days, but ok now. 
I would like to say a hugh congratulations to all the   this must be very exciting news for you. Please keep the BFP going.
To all the   i am so sorry to hear your news. I hope you find the strength to pull through this difficult time. Trust me i know how you are feeling, i have been through that several times now.


To all the newbies, welcome to the thread, hope you have an easy    and sending you all   




AFM, i am 9dp3dt and the few days were very difficult for me as i had some personal problems but now everything gone back to normal which is really good. I have more or less hard AF pains all the way through and i have sore boobs which are getting worse as time goes by, also have a heartburn. I know all these symptoms are a result of medicines i am taking because i am on a cocktail of drugs, which include cyclogest, prognova,predinisolone, clexane aspirin esterderm patch. I do really hope this is our time though, like anyone else as we have been through so much in regards to tx. wishing everyone on this thread


----------



## Kim1980

Hi girls. I tested early and it's a bfp. 8 tests so far. The first 2 were negative (cheap tests from the Internet) about 7-8 hours later I tested again 2 cheap tests returned very faint lines. 2 Clearblue digitals said Pregnant 2-3.  This morning 1 more clearblue and 1 more cheap test and results were still the same.

Hoping and praying its smooth sailing from here.

Good luck to those waiting to test.   for bfps all round.


----------



## mary92669

charlie14 said:


> Can I join had to 2 blasts transferred today OTD 3rd June


I'm so confused. Why is your doc having your OTD 3 days after your transfer? Isn't that much too soon?


----------



## MovingSiren

So OTD today and  !

Sharry, pls add and update me on the front page. ET 21st, OTD 1st June x


----------



## MovingSiren

Oh and   Kim! Wishing you a happy 8 or so months x


----------



## Cypriana

Morning ladies,

(Well it is here -we're 2 hours ahead). What lovely news wells done ladies with BFPs! So inspirational! Good luck with the next 8 months.

Today I'm felling funny. Cramps have gone, so has peeing in the night like a zillion times and I have a sore throat ...not sure what this all means. Have been on the Thread with failed attempts and read a few of the symptoms  which do seem to fit mine, but I'm refusing to believe anything negative. Im stubborn And I hope my embies have got that gene! Besides doc has me on all sorts of mere for every possible scenario it seems, so I'm off to pray and keep the faith.

Congrats again BFPs


----------



## Kim1980

Thank you girls for your kind words. Movingsiren -  hope you have a lovely pregnancy too. Just had a blood test. My HCG beta was 127.9. Not really sure what it means. Hope it is ok. I'm seeing my RE this afternoon.


----------



## Cypriana

Kim,

There's a chart on Wikipedia which gives u HGC levels ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_chorionic_gonadotropin

Not sure whether this helps. Doc should be able to explain but it does seem that over 5 = pregnant.

Good luck 

/links


----------



## leah1234

It's a BFN for me, I'm totally gutted :-( 
Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Cypriana

Hi Leah,

Big bugs to you xxx


----------



## parky23

Wow it's busy on here! Congrats Kim so happy for you and siren well done on being officially pregnant!!

Leah I'm so sorry Hun.

If I have missed anyone I'm sorry it's hard to follow on the phone!

Afm I'm 8dpt now. Hpts are getting a bit darker. Got sore boobs and bit of cramping. Also lots of wet cm. sorry tmi!
I thought my trigger would have gone by now. Trigger was 2 weeks ago and booster a week ago.
I was hoping to test out hcg to see a true bfp (hopefully) but the bfn not here yet.

X


----------



## geribabes

Hiya everyone  
Its been a few days since I have been on here.
CONGRATS to all the BFP - so chuffed for you all, and for you guys that have heart breaking news I am so sorry. HUGS XXX
Its getting close to my OTD  - 5th june. I feel I am going crazy    
Have got some cramping in the last few days feels, as though the evil is coming    so trying to stay positive though and focus on other stuff
Luv n hugs to all xx


----------



## skyblue79

Kim1980 and movingsiren congratulations on your   . Here is to easy 8 months


Leah1234 I am so sorry for you BFN, I hope you find strength to pull through this  


Parky, it probably is the right BFP when are you due to test?


Geribabes, we have got the same OTD, i am rather petrified of testing. I have had cramping all the way through. Hope it is a BFP for us. 
Sending    to you all.


----------



## parky23

Hi sky blue I'm on 5th also x


----------



## skyblue79

Hello Parky23, Hope 5/6/2013, is lucky for us.


----------



## Tw1nk82

I am also hoping the 5th is lucky too. Congratulations to the bfps and big hugs to the bfns xx


----------



## sarahjw

Morning all

What a popular day the 5th is... It's also my lucky OTD...  
I've missed a busy few days so congratulations to the ladies with BFP and big hugs to those with BFN  , stay strong & don't give up.
Welcome to all the new ladies who are joining us on our 'calm' 2ww  
Cypriana - sending you some positive vibes for today & anybody else testing today... Fingers crossed.

AFM: I've just been very emotional the last couple of days, no real symptoms and I'm now 7dp5dt   which has had me worrying but then no symptoms is not bad news... Is it? Never made it to OTD before as nasty AF always comes early (any time from now on) so   it's finally my time and luck will be on my side.

Enjoy the weekend.
Hugs and sticky vibes
Sarah


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Can I join you on this 2ww if madness? I had fet on Monday 25th and otd is Friday 7th. This is our fourth fet and last embie. 

Congratulations to all the bfps and sorry for the bfns.  

Sharry: can u add me to the list please?

Afm,going a bit crazy this time. No real symptoms at all and kinda think it might already be all over. The wait is torture. I passed a red blood clot thing yesterday like when my period is starting and lining breaking down. Xx


----------



## GemH

Hi all  

I got my BFP on Monday but otd was today.. So I officially have my BFP..  

SHARRY CAN YOU UPDATE FRONT PAGE FOR ME PLEASE.

Congrats to all the other bfp's &   to all the bfn.

Good luck to the rest of you in the 2ww xxxx


----------



## Judo77

Good morning ladies,

Hope you are all well and managing to stay sane.  
Congratulations to all the BFPs and   to all the BFNs, I've been there I know how it feels, your time will come.     

AFM  I haven't been on the last couple of days as I've felt a bit rubbish, bloated and sore. Rang the clinic this morning because I was a bit worried, can only fit into track bottoms and pjs. Turns out I have OHSS, I've never had it before. I didnt know that you could get it after et! I've been advised to get aspirin 75mg and flight socks. Hope it doesn't get worse!


----------



## Sarapd

Apologies in advance for this being a completely me post again and for TMI.

I started getting some brown discharge yesterday and now this morning there is bleeding.  It's not a massive amount but certainly more than spotting and it's red blood.  I wasn't too worried at first because I'd been a bit constipated and thought the blood was because of that (it does sometimes happen with me).  But now the blood is there without me opening my bowels.  I can't get hold of my clinic so have only spoken to someone on the emergency gynae telephone number but I'm so worried because it's exactly the same timing as last time - 10 days after EC and I always get my AF 10 days after ovulation.  I'm on 50mg of Gestone, which I thought was meant to stop your AF coming.  Really panicking and don't know what to do.  I've got some Cyclogest here and wondered if I should take that too.  

Has anybody else had this happen to them and what did you do?  Daydreamer - didn't this happen to you?

Thanks.

Sara.


----------



## amina001

Hi Sara, tis has happen to me, I got told to carry on using cyclogest through the back passage now, I know how u feel! my AF have started too after 10 days of ET.


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Amina

It's so hard isn't it?  I know it's not over yet but it does seem like history repeating itself.

Fingers crossed it's not over for both of us.

Sara. xx


----------



## amina001

Thank you! I hope it's not over for u, but my nurse told me if it turns into a heavy period then I'm Afraid  it hasn't worked! And that's what happened! Gutted! Everything went fine all the way through, but we only had 4 eggs fertilised, one was 9 cell and one was a 12 cell, other 2 weren't good enough to even freeze. So tis is it! We had to get a loan to pay for tis and just now through the post I just received my extra gonal f bill, just no idea what went wrong!  Congrats to all the BFP


----------



## Hopefulella

Gemh excellent congratulations     so pleased for you. Xx and same to the other ladies with   there's so many posts this morning I can't keep up. Xx

Sara and Amina, it's not over yet, don't give up hope. I'm     for you xx

And to the ladies who haven't had good news     your time will come. You know what they say good things come to those who wait  

My hubby took me out to my fav restaurant for a nice meal last night to celebrate our good news and its a very expensive place but the food is to die for. (It's our treat restaurant) I had lovely fillet steak with all the trimmings and guess when I got in the sickness started again, he was like dont you dare fetch that £30 steak back out lol. That's only the gossip I have from me today. Xx


----------



## Kristyw

Sara and Amina fingers crossed the bleeding stops guys, 
Congrats on the positives and hugs or h negatives.

I've now got a sickness n diarrhoea bug just to add to the confusion and hysteria for me!
Hope everyone gets some good results soon xxx


----------



## pesente

help!!!! I'm totally irrational today, I'm 3 days past ET and i keep having stabbing pains, Ive done too much haven't i? Ive just carried on as normal i knew i should have rested more!!! 
the next 6 days are going to go soooooo long!


----------



## Kristyw

Pesente......deep breaths. Try not to read into every twinge and tweak, impossible I know. Yep the time Until testing takes forever, try keep occupied, I've spent he last week reading into every groan in my body! Its exhausting xxx


----------



## Cypriana

Sara don't loose hope. Keep trying to contact an expert though.  

BTW- I've been taking my cyclogest from behind from the beginning on doctors orders, if that helps.

I've been having a rubbish day. DH was telling me about a lady who was trying for 17 years and she did get there. But he was telling me as an example of a fighter and to prepare me for bad news and to demonstrate how to carry on if its bad news. I obviously didnt take it that way i totally broke down crying and overcooked the lunch too  

Anyway I'm better now and back to analyzing my symptoms every 2 seconds


----------



## Cleohegarty

I am 10dpo and bfn for me. Onto ivf as I have developed insomnia from clomid so cannot have any more. Still a little hope as only 10dpo but not holding out for much.


----------



## Coldilox

Congrats to all of today's BFPs! And sorry to the BFNs.

I'm now 6dpiui, got some mild AF type pains today, but how do you know what's real and what's psychosomatic? It's a bit early for symptoms isn't it?


----------



## MultiMum

Yippee, I can join!!!!! 


Had one blastocyst put back today. Test date - 10 June.


----------



## Lisataylor

Hi All

Hoping someone can answer my question.

I had a 5 day ET on Monday and had an injection too I tested last night at it came up as 1-2 weeks pregnant does this mean I am pregnant or have I tested early?

Just don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## AngelFace84

Hello

My test day is finally here and will no tomorrow if its worked.

But today I started to feel like my period was coming, got bad belly aches just like I would when I'm just about to come on amd even had a bit of pink when I wiped (haven't had any bleed or spotting throughout 2ww) just wondered if anyone else had this and still got a BFP or is this my period? 

So scared to test tomorrow now as have been so postive until today


----------



## Lisataylor

In my last pregnancy I started to spot then bled for over 2 weeks and the clinic said everything was fine and I needed to rest then one day I was decided to do some house work and then went on to miscarry.

So overall don't take the bleeding as a sign as negative it's common with some ladies


----------



## AngelFace84

Thank you,I have only got to wait until tomorrow to test so will try and stay positive until I no xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Angelface - keep the faith.  There's no reason to think it's not worked,

Everything is crossed for you.

AFM - bleeding has now stopped so I'm taking that as a good thing and trying to get back inti the PMA,

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## sarahjw

Evening ladies

I'm having a big wobble as have stated bleeding! I'm only 7dp 5dt and have never made it to test date before so was hoping to get passed today and look forward to testing next week. How much blood is too much? I'm on Crinone vaginal gel so it's difficult to say how much I've lost as gel acts as a block. Have mucked out (tmi) so will watch what happens over the next few hours.  

Sarah


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Sarah

I'm in the same boat.  It could be implantation.  I spoke to the hospital and they told me to take things easy and carry on with my Gestone injections.  Lots of women bleed and go on to have BFPs.  I was told that brown blood is ok but even red blood doesn't mean it's game over.  Can you give your clinic a ring to see if they suggest doing anything different?  Last time, I was switched from pessaries to injections.

Good luck.

Sara. xx


----------



## Smith8450

Hi, does anyone know if using the pessaries (cyclogest) will prevent you from having a period before OTD or can you still get one? thx xx


----------



## Kellylou85

Hi yes i got told they can by my hospital, messy things they are!! X


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Smith
I used the pessaries last time and I bled 4 days after ET.  My consultant told me that some people just don't seem to absorb progesterone from the pessaries. Hope all is good with you.
Sara. xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Hey ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I had ET (2 embies) on Sunday so currently on day 6. OTD 08-06-2013.

This evening I started getting quite alot of cramping like AF pains and noticed when wiping I was getting very small brown lumps. The lumps is obviously coming from the crinone gel but up until an hour ago they were just white. 

My period would be due tomorrow. Does this sound like it AF is about to make an appearance? I am losing hope quickly


----------



## Kellylou85

Is day 6 not usually implantation stage? Try not to worry to much 😄xx


----------



## Hopefulella

Hi ladies 

Just a quick message from me to say I'm not going to keep posting on here. as much as I want to share it with the whole world that I've got ^bfp^ I also understand that some have not been lucky this time so feel whatever I put will dishearten some as I just can't contain my excitement. 

So just want to say I'm   for you all and may all your dreams of been a mummy come true. I will keep checking back for everyone's updates. Wish wish you all the luck in the world 
 
Lots of baby dust to everyone xxx

Ps will have to play on candy crush a bit more to occupy my mind lol xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Is it Kellylou? I have no idea.  

And now in the last hour I have brown spotting and still strong cramping. Nightmare!


----------



## Hopefulella

Mrspepper brown spotting isn't anything to worry about hun, it's old blood so could be implantation or from your transfer. And I've had bad af cramps all through my 2week wait and got a positive result. Just take it easy xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Thank you and huge congrats on your BFP!

I really hope you are right. Stupidly today I lifted my 3 year old nephew without thinking so now I can't stop thinking that may have brought this on. I don't think I'd be as worried if I wasn't due AF tomorrow. Aaarrrrgggghhh xxx


----------



## Lisataylor

Hi ladies

I asked this question before but got no answer going to try again lol.

I had a 5 day embryo transfer on Monday with a shot too I checked lady night and my test came 1-2 weeks pregnant is this too soon is this because of the shot that was given?


----------



## Jenba

Morning ladies,
Very early message from me!! Just did a test (the cheap one the clinic have me) and I'm in total shock...  it's only a very faint line but its there! Wasn't expecting it at all!!

Ill catch up with everyone tomorrow at a decent hour! Good luck to anyone else testing!!! xxxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Lisa a shot of hcg or a trigger shot usually takes 10 days to be out of ur system xx

Jenba congratulations    xxx

To everyone worrying that its over, it ain't over til OTD - I know that wont help though so sending u some PMA and a   xx


----------



## Cypriana

Mrs Pepperpot-we transferred on the same day and yesterday (day 6) I had such bad cramps that I moaned all day and wondered around depressed. 

I've also been on knicker watch (even made my husband have a look to confirm that I'm not seeing things).

It could be implantation so try not too worry  or maybe speak to your clinic? 

Good luck! (Btw I test on the 7th)


----------



## Cypriana

Oops forgot to say congrats to JENBA.

WELL DONE YOU!


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Well just woke up this morning went to the loo and bright red blood when wiping and clots in the toilet.

Defo AF. It's over


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Jenba: congratulations. Is today otd?

Mrspepperpot:   Are you still bleeding? What are your clinic saying? 

Hi to everyone else and hope you aren't going   on the 2ww. Anyone else due to test on Friday and planning on testing early? Xx


----------



## skyblue79

Mrspepperpot, i am so sorry for the news, but i still think it is rather early to lose hope. what day transfer did you have? if you had day 3 transfer, it states that implantation happens between day 5 and day 7 post embryo transfer and if you had day 5 implantation happens between day 3 and 5 post embryo transfer. Bearing in mind sometimes you can have late implanters, I would contact the clinic to see what they say.   


Lisataylor I think day embryos start producing HCG from day six. so it depends when you took the test.    


Jenba congratulations on your   brilliant news.


Refresh welcome to the   thread. Congratulations on your PUPO  


Sugarpielaura, hello. Hope you are having a better 2ww


----------



## sarahjw

Morning all

Well yesterday I only wrote that we've never made it passed 7dp and yet again my body lets me down. Bright red blood this morning so AF definitely here. Mrspepperpot I know what you're going through  ...
Just devastated as out of money & emotional strength   

Good luck to everyone else this month, I truly hope your dreams come true.  
Jenba - congratulations, great news.

Sending lots of sticking vibes and PMA.
Sarah x


----------



## parky23

Hi ladies

Sarah and pepper pot I'm so sorry xx

Jenba congrats!! Anyone else with bfps I've missed aswell x

Today is 9dpt and I'm still showing bfp. 'm now 2 weeks past trigger and 1 week past hcg booster. I think I need to step away from pee sticks til weds xx


----------



## AngelFace84

Did my test and got BFP in total shock and don't no how to react.  Still got a belly ache like I'm coming on but hopefully will go away but most of my friends said they had that.

Me and my husband are sitting in silence and in total shock but very happy.  Can't wait for 7 week scan to hear a heartbeat xxx


----------



## parky23

Congrats angel face x


----------



## Sarapd

Congratulations Angelface and Jenba

Sarah and Mrs Pepperpot - it's not over yet.  There's lots of stories on here of people bleeding going on to have BFPs.  Have you spoken to your clinics?  Last time I had to add an extra pessary and also switched to injections.  

AFM - bleeding appears to have stopped (hope I won't live to regret saying that).  I'm going to the Hay Literature Festival today to see Miranda Hart.  Laughter is meant to be good for helping IVF work so let's hope that does the trick!

Love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## emma26

Huge congratulations to all the BFPs!!  
To all you ladies with heartbreaking news, I'm so sorry! Don't give up hope!  

Sharry, can you pop me on front page please?? Otd, 6th June!! Big thanks.

I have been goin through a very negative few days, but today woken with fresh hope.
In the last 24hrs, I have wee'd 15 times!! I wee alot due to diabetes but never that much!!
  
xxx


----------



## Judo77

Good morning,

Big congrats to Jenba and Angelface on your  

Sarah and Mrs Pepperpot, please keep the faith, it may not be over. Sending   

Lisataylor, I'm really not sure, try testing again in a few days, I think the shot takes about a week to get out of your system. Waiting awful I know, hope that BFP stays x

To everyone else hope you're not going too mad on your 2ww!

AFM  now 6dp3dt have been feeling the odd little cramp just like I do about 2 days before af arrives. Still feeling a bit down with the dreaded OHSS. Feeling really bloated and already look a few months pregnant. I'm really scared that this means that I can't be pregnant, has anyone had OHSS and went on to have a BFP? Feeling a bit down


----------



## Mel2304

Hey ladies!! I tested this morning and got BFP!!! My OTD is tomorrow so   its the same result!!! Decided to test today as back to work on Tuesday!! I have been in total shock as had no symptoms really apart from slightly bigger (.)(.) but put that down to the pessaries!!!!

Congrats to all BFP!!!!

Sending lots of   ! This process totally messes with your head and emotions. Take care of yourselves xxxx


----------



## Hopefulella

Congrats on the   

And   for you who have had af signs, please don't loose hope it's not over yet x

Judo I had mild ohss and got a bfp. I've read where it says if you get this after transfer it is a good sign. Not sure how true this is x

Ella x


----------



## jacqui.g

Congratulations to all who have   


Those who have had bfn  


Afm I'm 2dp3dt, so far I've been ok, and feeling positive, I know as the week progresses that will wane and i will myself crazy.
I hope everyone else are able to keep busy. Easier said then done lol


Jacqui x


----------



## Kristyw

Congratulations on the positives. Well done you guys! 
Sadly I join the negatives, horrid cramps and bleeding has started! :-( gutted is an understatement!
Good luck for the next 8 months guys that are positive and good luck for future treatments for the negatives....xxxxxx


----------



## amina001

Hi ladies, can I ask what's the differences between long protocol and short protocol?


----------



## parky23

Congrats Mel and hugs to Kirsty xx

Amina long is where you use drugs like buserelin to down regulate your body, with short you go straight to stimming
X


----------



## amina001

Thx parky, any idea which is more successful? Or doesn't it make any difference?


----------



## parky23

The clinic normally decide for you depending on your amh. Lower amh tends to mean short. However depends on the individual xx


----------



## Amily

Can I join you ladies, please?
FET was Fri 31.5 (1 early blastocyst)  and OTD will be Monday 10/6 (bloodtest)
All well so far..trying to get lots of rest but back to work tomorrow.

Very sorry, kristy.  
Congrats, mel2304!!


----------



## pollita

Congratulations to all the   and sorry to those who haven't had such good news. 

I am not due to test until a week Tuesday but the more I take my BBT the less likely it looks that I actually did ovulate last Tuesday after all  Very disappointed. Still holding out hope, I've had a look at the chart gallery on Fertility Friend and there are some which look like mine and have still had BFP but I'm also being realistic and making plans for another round of treatment this month. I cried all my tears this morning but I'm sure I'll find a few more to shed later today before going back to work tomorrow


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sarah and Kirsty:   have you contracted your clinic? Def full flow af? 

Angelface and Mel: congratulations.     

Judo: my friend is currently pregnant and was hospitalised after her et with severe ohss. 

Amina: I'm not too sure often the differences but I'm on short protocol and I have a high amh. 

Amily: good luck. 

Afm,I'm now getting red blood streaks when I am wiping in with mucus (sorry tmi) and feeling a lot of rectal pain. I get this when I am a few days away from af. Xx


----------



## Kristyw

Sugarpielaura. Thanks. No not full flow yet but often isn't first day. But bright red blood and awful crampinglike I normally get plus negative test! Not contacted clinic yet. Buy shall carry on with meds just incase! Hope yours doesn't arrive. Fingers crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## MovingSiren

Sugarpie - I have been having rectal af pains and still getting them as well as leg cramps and pins and needles in my legs. All classic af symptoms for and I have a BFP from 5 days before OTD. Hang in there and   to you!


----------



## Kristyw

Sugarpielaura. Thanks. No not full flow yet but often isn't first day. But bright red blood and awful crampinglike I normally get plus negative test! Not contacted clinic yet. Buy shall carry on with meds just incase! Hope yours doesn't arrive. Fingers crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

congratulations to all the bfps and sorry to all the bfns. I have had a migraine now for the past two days im hoping it is a good sign as when i got my bfp i had them. The only thing is i dont have any other symptoms so unsure if it has worked or not. Either way i will find out on Wednesday xx


----------



## sarahjw

Hi ladies

Thanks for all comforting words but it is definitely AF... And extremely heavy   I have contacted clinic & they confirmed my worst fears that if its constant, red & heavy then it's definitely my period. 
Kristw - here's hoping it stops.   for you. 
Sugarpielaura - fingers crossed for you  

Good luck to the ladies joining us & I will have everything crossed for you all.
Sarah x


----------



## Kristyw

So sorry sarah! Its heartbreaking. I hope you'll get another try! Xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Kirsty: I have everything crossed for you and hope the bleeding stops soon.   Def keep taking the meds.   

Sarah:   I'm really sorry it hear this.   

Twink: hope it's a good sign. Good luck for Wednesday.  

Movingsiren: thanks for that. Congratulations on your   Fantastic news.   5 days before otd?! I'm so tempted to test. Scared though. I don't have any symptoms at all. No sensitive boobs, heightened smell etc... I had that the last time with my bfp and then m/c. Did you have a 5 day embie transferred? Xx


----------



## emma26

I'm 4 days before OTD and I am sooo tempted to test tomorrow..... Help!! 
Girls, please tell me why I shouldn't?!! Yikes!!

Also, can someone please tell me if the symptoms that I have been getting are potential BFP signs or Cyclogest....?
I am utterly exhausted, yesterday I wee'd 16 times in 24hrs, have a constant headache, had regular twinges and slight stabbing feeling in uterus since 3dp3dt (never get anything like that before AF), backache if I stand/bend etc too long and sometimes I feel like I have a heightened sense of smell.

I am going out of my mind here as I feel like my body is playing cruel tricks on me. Sometimes, I feel like it could actually be a BFP, but I can't allow myself go there. The fall will be waaay harder if I allow myself to get carried away!!!

Sorry to vent!!

xx


----------



## Amily

Hi Emma
I wouldn't test tomorrow if I were you....things could be going very well and a negative that isn't really a negative will be very upsetting! Only a few days to go...stay strong!


----------



## MovingSiren

Sugarpie - Thank you! Yes it was 2 5 day embies. No sore boobs or any other symptoms apart from strong af pains and a heaviness in my tum. Both are still there and now have headaches, sore boobs in the evenings (past 3 days), not sleeping well and being always hungry  

Emma26 - I tested early infact 5 days early. I'm not good at waiting   but I was prepared to accept any results I got. The main problem with testing early is getting an unfavourable result which then messes with your head and kills your mojo! Stay strong and   to you x


----------



## emma26

Thanks both, really appreciate you taking the time to give your advice!!
As a result, you have made me decide that I will defo not test tomo. Can't make any promises re Tuesday though.... Haaa. 
Thanks again and hope you are both doing ok!!
xx


----------



## Filly-three

Hello ladies, may I join?

I've been reading all your updates in the last week, whilst contributing to the thread for my clinic.

I've had several IVF attempts and decided for this final attempt to go overseas.  My 3 day transfer was on 23 May.  So today is 10dp3dt.

My overseas clinic have asked me to get a HCG blood test at Day 12 (in 2 days time) to see if I'm pregnant.  My UK clinic have always asked me just to POAS.

I rang my UK clinic to arrange the HCG and they said it was too early and it should be done on Day 14.  So they said I should POAS on Day 14 and then come for a blood test.  In my previous attempts, AF arrived on or around OTD so I never had a blood test or saw the point as I knew the result.

Does anyone have a view on HCG?  To test Day, 12, Day 14 or not at all?

Thanks


----------



## Amily

Hi Filly-three
I would say definitely do HCG - much more accurate than PoaS.
I would say 12 days not 14 for HCG. I got a positive then with HCG (with my little boy) but not with peestick, which showed nothing.

You're welcome Emma and good luck!!


----------



## Victy

Me:38 tubal issues
Partner: 43 super sperm
TTC: 4 years
Clomid 6 months, various investigations which confirmed tubal blockage, apparently one working tube (debatable) as delayed fill and spill when undergoing laparoscopy.
IVF 1 Feb 2013: BFN but 10 eggs, 7 fertilised, 6 viable, 2 transferred, 4 frozen. (Only NHS cycle).

Plan: due to my age we're going for fresh cycles to allow for more chances. 
Sorry it's not in the usual form, I have no idea how to do that with abbreviation etc.[/color]

Hi all,

Just realised there's a June thread. Hope you don't mind me joining? Literally about to go for egg collection (about 14 follies). Although this is the second time I've been through this, I'm scared.

Xxxx


----------



## pesente

Eeeek, I'm naughty, 5dpt and I've caved and tested......
A very very faint BFP!!!!
Is it too early for a positive result?


----------



## mross

HI girls,

Just catching up on last few days.  Congrats to all BFPS!!!! And   to all BFNs.

Quick note on bleeding - please don't worry too much about early bleeding.  Its extremely common in early pregnancy and more common in IVF early pregnancy.  I bled last time from 4 weeks and had full heavy period and taken off all medication and told it was a miscarriage only to continue to grow little one.  Sadly we lost at 12 weeks but had nothing to do with the bleed.  Try not to worry but if bleeding definitely put feet up and take it easy.  The crinone made me practically haemerrage so maybe ask for something to put up anally if possible instead xxxx

afm - URGH, been horrendous!!! Here is  how its gone - this is why we SHOULDNT TEST until OTD:-
5dp5dt - BFP - actually quite strong line on 1 test and negative on Frer
6dp5dt - BFP - again only on one test FRER negative
7dp5dt - BFN 
8dp5dt - BFN
9dp5dt - BFN
10dp5dt - BFP - This was on a test last night on late night wee that was mega diluted - and it was a faint line but a line
11dpt - TODAY - BFN.  There is a squinter there but you cant see it unless you have IVF eyesight.

So, OTD is Thursday but I had to test early didn't I.  I am sure its a chemical and terrified its ectopic as that's what happened with my previous ectopics BFN and BFP different days - but I have no tubes so would be highly unlikely.  In terms of symptoms, im very very pregnant sick and hungover feeling all the time, and recognise it so well as this is the same as last cycle.  Im not holding out any hope for this though     xxxx


----------



## Jenba

Morning, well today is my official OTD and a positive test again this morning! Did a clear blue digital and it said 2-3!

My laptop has does so I'm finding it hard to catch up with everyone! Back to work today tho so I will try and get on at lunch so I can catch up with you all!

Good luck to any other testers today!! xxx


----------



## parky23

Hi

I would have said bit early as could still be trigger.

X


pesente said:


> Eeeek, I'm naughty, 5dpt and I've caved and tested......
> A very very faint BFP!!!!
> Is it too early for a positive result?


----------



## Sarapd

Jenba - that's great news. Congratulations!

I'm still bleeding off and on but waiting for hospital to call me back with advice about what to do - they may up my Gestone. Was hoping to go back to work today to take my mind off things but can't see that happening as I'm sat in my GP surgery as the hospital want me to check in case it's rectal bleeding. It really is a case of leave your dignity at the entrance to the IVF clinic once you start isn't it?!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

congratulations Jenba xx

Sara hope everything goes well at the docs xx

AFM half an hour after inserting my pessary i wiped and got one bit of brown cm. I started with cramps this morning too. I hope it isnt AF   has anyone else had this? xx


----------



## Judo77

Hi ladies,

*Mel* congrats on your BFP

*Hopefulella* thanks for the info, hope it's a good sign for me

*Jacqui* hope you stay sane

*Kristy* sending  

Welcome *Amily* and *Victy*

*Pollita* and *Sugarpie* keep the faith, it ain't over til it's over  

*Tw1nk* hope migraines are a good sign x

*Sarah* so sorry, sending hugs 

*Emma* I know it's tempting to test but it can mess with your head, although I'll probably need convincing not to test later in the week 

*Fillythree* welcome, my clinic in Glasgow is giving me bloodtest on Friday when I'll be11dp3dt, they havent even mentioned poas! Bloodtests definitely better at detecting BFPs

*Pesente* step away from the peestick  trigger may be still in your system, I know its hard but try to wait x

*Mross*  your BFP sticks

*Jenba* congrats on being official, absolutely delighted for you xxx

AFM I'm now 7dp3dt, had quite bad af like cramps yesterday but no bleeding. No other real symptoms apart from heavy sore boobs. Lack of symptoms are worrying me but it could be that this time i'm not on daily progesterone support, I got a one off shot of ovitrelle 2 days after et. My OHSS symptoms have lessened also so although I'm still a bit bloated, it's not as bad as it was. Otd is Friday, cannot wait!!


----------



## geribabes

Hi everyone
Not been on for a few days so congrats on BFP and lots of hugs to the BFN  
Still holding out until wed hoping fir good news   still no signs though never mind
Xx


----------



## Mel2304

Jenba congratulations!!

AFM today is OTD so tested again and it's a BFP for sure!!! Whoop!! Spoke with the hospital who consider me to be 4 weeks pregnant!! So happy!! I thought I would have cried but I think I'm  still in shock and can't quite believe it!!!! Look forward to our scan in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Laurenc

Hi can any one tell me how long the trigger shot leaves your system , I have done 3 tests all faint positives I am 10dpt 2dt , so 14 days past the trigger date ?? Lauren xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Lauren I've heard 10 days so looks like a BFP to me - congratulations xx


----------



## Laurenc

Eeeek u think ? I'm in shock and don't believe the tests Iv never seen a positive ever ! Just hoping its real  Xx


----------



## emma26

Mel & Jenba, Official congratulations to you guys!!! Over the moon for you both!!
Lauren, looks like a BFP to me too!!! Congrats hun
Have I missed any other BFP's...?? Sorry if I have!!

Sara, best of luck at the Docs this morn, am thinking of you!! Praying all is well for you!

I am off to my acupuncture apt now. She is a proper Chinese Dr, trained in Beijing and has been spot on about EVERYTHING so far. Hoping she will give me a little indication today re our result...... Eeeeek!

x


----------



## AMD

Hello everyone. Can I join you all. Transfer is the aft! 7th attempt this time with Embie donation. Been a long journey so far. We did stop in Dec & had a lovely 5 mnths living again. The clinic phoned and said they had 2 5 day embies available which are a good match so after alot of soul searching we decided 1 final time. Changed the meds this time using knowledge gained through previous attempts. On a right cocktail but hopefully will be worth it. So now praying again!

Wishing you all lots of luck & congrats to those with a Bfp.x


----------



## Sarapd

Well I never thought I'd be pleased to be told I have rectal bleeding! I thought (and hoped) it was so it makes me worry a little less.

Congratulations Mel - I'm so pleased for you.

Lauren - I had a 2day transfer the same day as you. The hospital did tell me earlier today to test tomorrow as something would show up but now that we know where the bleeding is from I'm back to testing at the weekend. Just want to stay in my bubble a little longer.

Loads of love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## AMD

So seems I was too early in posting! No transfer for me today!Just spoke to clinic 2 embies didn't make it. There is one left which they want to incubate until tommorow but its not looking good. I'm cursed.


----------



## Hopefulella

Haha Sara excellent news rectal bleeding, that's what we would rather hear. Fingers and toes and everything crossed for you.  

Congrats to everyone with the   and big   to those who haven't been successful this time. 

Amd so sorry to hear that   it holds in there for you tomorrow 

Ella xx


----------



## parky23

Hi ladies

Think it's a definite bfp for me. Hpt getting stronger each day. Otd not until Wednesday but I'm Daring to believe now!

X


----------



## MultiMum

Hi moderator - 

Can you put me on the front page please - ET of a 5 dy embryo was Saturday (1st) and OTD is a week today - Monday 10th.

All - it's very weird. I have symptoms but obviously just 2 days after transfer it's way too early. I have flushed cheeks and a slightly feeling of being 'drunk' is how I can best describe it. This has happened every time I've been pregnant before though not this early.

Equally as I'm on a lot of drugs this time around it could be those meds talking....!


----------



## geribabes

oooh parky23 congrats       
my OTD is wednesday too but i've resisted temptation to test. my DH wants to  be there and want an accurate and really do not want to leave this 'maybe'baby  bubble just yet!!
baby dust to all 
xx


----------



## parky23

Thanks geri

I will test again tomorrow to be sure but it's looking pretty dark.

Good luck for weds xx



geribabes said:


> oooh parky23 congrats
> my OTD is wednesday too but i've resisted temptation to test. my DH wants to be there and want an accurate and really do not want to leave this 'maybe'baby bubble just yet!!
> baby dust to all
> xx


----------



## Cypriana

Good afternoon ladies,

Well done all the BFPs...it's so exciting to come on and hear all the good news. Ladies with BFPs have faith, it will happen!

I went back to work today 9dp and after a week of being at home. I'm testing on Friday and my mate is testing tomorrow (I'm equally excited for both if us). 

I have very few symptoms, slight cramps and big boobs, but my belly is HUGE!!!  I know it's awful but I've been walking like a pregnant woman,  I love it! So I reeeeeally hope it's a BFP on Friday otherwise I will have a LOT of weight to loose. Nothing fits me   I can't even say that I've been eating excessively, I'm usually a size 12 but I do have a propensity to put On weight so i generally eat healthily otherwise i would be much bigger. The meds do make me hungry but I've only been having a few extra treats every now and then.

The thing is I have no frozen embies either so next time round I'll have to have ALL the drugs again! Fingers crossed I won't have to  

Big hugs x


----------



## skyblue79

Angelface congratulations on your  I can imagine the excitement and shock. Well done you.

Mel2304 congratulations on your  wow, its brilliant news.

Kirstyw, I am so sorry about you  , I hope you find ways to help you to cope with it. 
Sarahjw sorry about the news

Sarahpd i am glad the bleeding is rectal not the other side. Hang in there  

Emma that sounds like good symptoms, fingers crossed for you

Judo77, hope you are feeling better with ohss. I hear ohss after transfer is a good sign so you are in with a good chance   Cramps at 7dp3dt seems like implantation stage, so hopefully its all good.

Jacque.g welcome to 2ww, hope your 2ww will be easier

Amily welcome to the 2ww, hope you have an easier and less mental 2ww.

Pollita, welcome to the thread and hang in there, you never know it could be good news for you.

Tw1nks82 Hope its a good sign for you   At what stage are you? it could be implantation bleed.  

Filly-three, welcome to the thread. I think 12dpt is appropriate for a blood test. Hope they are able to make an appointment for you.

Pesente, ah wow, BFP5dpt thats brilliant. congratulations on your   . did you have blasts transfered?

Mross, bless you, it must be really stressful for you, i really hope your   sticks  

Jenba, congratulations on your official  .

Geribabes, sometimes people don't have signs or symptoms and still get a BFP so hang on in there.  

Laurenc, it looks like its a BFP for you. it looks like it stays for about 10 days post trigger, weldone you.  

AMD, i am sorry about your embies, i hope the remaining one will fight through and give you a positive. It only takes one  

Parky23, congratulations on your  wow, thats brilliant news.

Multimum, congratulations on your PUPO, hope you have an easier 2ww.  

Cypriana, here is to a BFP   

AFM, i am 12dp3dt, I have been having a lot of symptoms which includes, AF pains, wind *BURP* heartburn and sore (.)(.), But i am not too sure, (but then again, you can never be too sure) If these all are just due to the medicine. I am so petrified to test on Wednesday. I wanted to test this am but could not bring myself to. I wish i had the courage. Its not like i don't have the sticks because i have loads but just cannot do it. I am praying this is our turn. I have never had a positive before and i so want to have one. Please God


----------



## pesente

hi ladies, i had a buserelin shot ET i was under the impression buserelin didn't have the HCG hormone? would  that still cause a bfp?
it was very very faint so fingers crossed!!


----------



## emma26

Ladies,

I caved in and did a test at 6pm this evening. I am 9dp3dt and 12dpo. It was a   

It was only slightly fainter than the other line and it was an evening pee!! Is that a good sign

Reason I caved in was due to my Chinese Doc saying that it was positive this afternoon. My pulse has changed in the last week. She then went on to say that she wanted to see me weekly until 12weeks and every other for the rest of the pregnancy.
I left thinking, 'wow, she is sure of herself' (in a good way). I just had to see for myself.

We are in total shock here and desperately hoping that it will stay a   Please keep on sticking babies!!!                

x x x


----------



## pollita

Congratulations Emma, that's great news!


----------



## emma26

Thanks so much Pollita. Just hope it sticks now....
How are you getting along??
x


----------



## parky23

Congrats Emma x


----------



## Cypriana

Congrats Emma,

That's brilliant. It's nice to see it working. 

I'm actually quite inspired because I've been really worried because ive got a 2 small cysts due to my endo making a come back and I've been worrying that it won't work because of it. I've got 3 embies on board and I've had a scratch too but you know how you get when you're a bit wobbly....

Congrats again


----------



## emma26

Thanks so much ladies!!

Cypriana, It's good to feel inspired/positive etc. I am convinced that it will help us get BFP's!!! PMA!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Sarah333

Hi Sharry

Can you add me to the intro list please - IVF OTD=11th June.

Many congrats to those with positives and all the best to those without....

Fingers crossed to those in waiting. ...


----------



## pollita

emma26 said:


> Thanks so much Pollita. Just hope it sticks now....
> How are you getting along??
> x


Thanks for asking! Doing better thanks, focusing on my next round of treatment so that if I get a BFN I know it's not the end of the road


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I've just logged on as I'm home from work and there's been loads going on!!

Ok, to all the   congratulations. Fantastic news to you all.    pesente,that's great. Must be a strong one. Jenba: woo hoo!! Reading 2-3 weeks must mean its strong. Mel:   enjoy being pregnant!!  Parky: fantastic news. 

Moving siren: great news. I have no symptoms at all so losing all hope. 

Filly three: my clinic don't like poas and tell us not to use it. They on,y do bloods. My bloods are 11dp5dt. 

Vicky: hope all went well today at ec. 

Twink: the pessaries can come out as brown so don't panic. 

Mross: oh no. That must be a nightmare. I really hope that you get the bfp on otd. 

Judo: thanks. I think that we are both at the same clinic and have the same test date.   I'm 7dp5dt but not to get bloods until Fri. Don't know why?! 

Geribabes: all the best for Wed.  

Lauren: fingers crossed for you. 

Sarah: glad everything's ok. Roll on the weekend. 

AMD: I'm really sorry to hear this and    that your wee embie is strong Tom. 

Cypriana: good sounding symptoms there. I'm also testing on Friday. I'll be 11dp5dt fet by then. 

Skyblue: I bought tests tonight but I'm scared to use them!!

Emma: congrats. Sounds like a fantastic Chinese dr!! 

Afm, well I finally caved and bought tests today. Two early response and two clear blue indicators. Not used them yet. My otd is Friday. I'll be 11dp5dt by then. An fet. Thinking I could test earlier than that though? Still no symptoms so not very hopeful. 

Sorry to anyone I missed.  
Xx


----------



## Judo77

Congrats on your BFPs Lauren, Parky and Emma so pleased for you!!!

Sara glad you got to the bottom (Sorry for the pun!) of the problem x

Welcome Multimum and Sarah333

Geri good luck for Wednesday

Cypriana you're testing on the same day as me, hope it's lucky for both us xx

Skyblue I know what you mean about being petrified about testing, part of me can't wait and the other part is dreading it!

Everyone else, hope you're doing ok.

AFM still some cramps this evening but they don't seem just as bad as yesterday. Haven't been tempted to test (Yet!!) I'm pretty sure the hcg will still be in my system from last Wednesday so I don't think there's any point yet


----------



## Kristyw

Hi all, I'm struggling to keep up with who's getting what! My head is a bit dull. But really wanted to say congrats to all the positive testers, and fingers crossed to all those in waiting xxxx


----------



## emma26

Thanks everyone!! Kirsty, you are so right, it is very hard to keep up with us all.... Haha    

Sugarpielaura, yes, my Chinese Doc is amazing. I had an AMH of 12.2 and my clinic decided to give me 300 dose of Gonal F Stimms, to be on the safe side. But, when I had the baseline, they were so shocked to find an incredibly active ovary and a uterus that was 'shouting out at them' (their words, haha). I was pulled down onto 225 dose of stimms instead and produced 12 eggs. 
I am convinced that it is a direct result of electro acupuncture over the last 3 months.

Best of luck to you for Fri, will be thinking of you and everyone else!!! What a terrifying process this is!!
So glad we have this thread to voice our fears and anxieties!!

xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Looks like it might be all over for me. I have had cramps all day and after i have put my pessary in tonight there was red blood mixed in when i wiped. I am gutted   xx


----------



## Sarapd

Thanks Ladies for all your kind words.  It is a very strange thing to be discussing with people I've never met! 

Judo - your comment really made me laugh.

Tw1nk - it's not over yet.  The pessaries can sometimes cause irritation which leads to bleeding.  Perhaps try putting them in the other way?

Emma - that's fantastic news.  Your accupuncturist sounds amazing - I have heard about them from someone else

Lots of love to everyone else and remember to take a big dose of Emma's PMA.

Sara. xx


----------



## cat-fish

Hey all - can I join? I had a FET on Thursday, and my OTD is June 10th. Not exactly feeling very positive about it as my blastocysts weren't the best quality (4BC and 5BC), so I'm mostly just trying not to think about it. Going to try not to test early either - I feel so sure it'll be negative that I'd rather just save the tests for next time, heh.


----------



## emma26

Thanks so much to all you guys!
Your kind words and well wishes are so lovely!!

Pollita, completely agree with what you said. I have been doing the same thing and i'm sure will continue to do so for a long while yet!!!

Sarapd, thanks!! Dr Zhu really is amazing at what she does. She is also a very lovely lady. I get a cwtch (hug in Welsh) from her every session. She was super excited earlier when taking my pulse! Haha

xx


----------



## geribabes

Aww tw1nk82 its not completly over, maybe just some spotty. Big HUGS XXXX
thanks for all the tood luck messages for my OTD tomorrow, can't believe thats the 2 ww nearly over. Its been the worse 2 weeks ever, much prefered the injections -at least I was doing something!!
Spending the day with DH think we are having the day at st andrews so we keep our minds busy and not dwelling on tomorrows excitement (hopfully).
Good luck to everyone testing today. Ive everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## emma26

well, I tested again this.morn, still a bfp but slightly fainter than last night....
Now I'm worried? Has this happened to anyone and still got a bfp on otd? 
Starting to think that I should have waited....... Grrrr
x


----------



## MultiMum

Cat-Fish we have the same test date. 


Don't be despondent. You have two blasts put back. They have to be good to get to blast


----------



## Victy

Hi Sharry, please add me to the intro page - should test in a two weeks, depending on transfer.

Well egg collection went well - they collected 12 eggs, hopefully we'll get at least a 70% fertilisation rate    .

Find out in a bit...scary.

Congrats to all those BFPs, and great hugs to BFNs   ; this is our second attempt, and I know it's devastating when it doesn't work. Try to never give up hope.

Emma, I hope it's a BFP, sounds like it!  

Hope you're okay Tw1nk?  

Congrats Parky!

Never can keep up with everyone. Sorry! However, baby dust to all.

Now...do we go for blastocysts?

Grrr...hate all the indecision.

Victy


----------



## Cypriana

Morning girls,

Emma I can't give you Any words of wisdom since I've only tested once in my life. 

My poor friend tested this morning (blood tests) and there was nothing. HGC was low 0.8 she's so devastated. I have no words for her. I know what she's going through since I managed to convince myself that I was pregnant with iui and it was a long hard fall.

I feel so awful for her it's also knocked me for six since we were at the same doctor


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all - it's a BFN for us - looking onwards and upwards (off to Mauritus in 2 1/2 weeks) - will probably cycle again in 3 months after I've lost a bit of blubber (asked dh for a cross trainer for my birthday at the weekend) xx


----------



## Jenba

So sorry to hear your news Judo! Mauritius sounds fabulous! Hope you have an amazing time! xxx


----------



## cat-fish

Thanks Multi-Mum... I know there must be at least a small chance or they wouldn't transfer them at all, surely? But hearing my doctor and embryologist say things like 'there's very little risk of twins with embryos of this quality', I can't help thinking that must mean very little chance of a pregnancy at all... I'm just trying not to get my hopes up, but you're right, it won't help to get too despondent either.  

Victy, crossing fingers you get lots of good strong embryos!

jules40, I'm so sorry... hope you have a wonderful time in Mauritius  

5dp5dt today. I'm still holding out and not testing early... it's not so much that I don't want to see a BFN, more that if I have a chemical pregnancy I don't want to know, because I don't think I'd cope well with it right now.


----------



## parky23

So sorry judo

Xx


----------



## Mel2304

so sorry Jules    Mauritius will be amazing though!! have a fantastic time and good luck for the future xxx


----------



## Kristyw

That's me received my official PFN :-( fingers crossed for for all your test results. 
Sorry to hear your news jules xxxx


----------



## parky23

Sorry Kirsty xx


----------



## Hopefulella

Hi ladies, 

So sorry to those with negative results, keep. Strong your time will come. my last cycle i had mc and thought my world had ended but found the courage to do it all again and hoping this time it stays with me til the end. x

   to those with results we all want to hear.

Afm
Does anyone know if there are any groups for me to join after my 2ww, only ones I have found the ladies seem to be really far on whereas I want to chat to people who are passed the 2ww and waiting for scan, like me. By the way my scan is 18th June. Now I'm out of the 2ww the worrying never stops. I kept feeling sick since last Tuesday then yesterday and so far today not had that feeling so yes I'm still symptom spotting which is why I want to talk to people. 

Xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hope if you do a search and find waiting for early scans you'll find lots of people in the same boat xx


----------



## Sharry

Here is the link for waiting for a first scan.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304405.0


----------



## Hopefulella

Thanku sharry and jules   xxx


----------



## simi0100

Hello to everyone on here - its been about a year since I came here as I have had a break after I miscarried last year but now I am back and trying again.

Sharry - can you add me to the front page - FET on 29th May and my Test date is 9th June.  I am currently 6dp5dt.

Good luck to everyone still waiting and massive   to those that got BFNs.  This is my very last embie so I am   it sticks.

Like everyone else - I am constantly symptom spotting but as yet have not bought any HPTs as I know I will be tempted!  Having said that I might just pop into boots tonight....


----------



## Cypriana

So sorry Kristy and Jules.

A holiday sounds like a great plan! Don't want to jinx myself but if its a BFP for me that's exactly what I'll be doing!

Usually I run home to Blighty when things aren't going to plan


----------



## Cypriana

Oops I meant BFN - the drugs are making me stupid


----------



## skyblue79

Emma, congratulations on your  here is to a easy 8 months

Jules, i am so sorry for your  It is really hard.  .On a plus side, wow you going mauritius absolutely needed. I like your positive attitude.

Kirstyw I am so sorry for your  I hope you find strength to cope with the news. 

Sarah333 welcome to the thread.   

Sugarpielaura you and me both, hopefully our fears will be joy at the end of this.   

Judo77 hopefully the cramps are implantation and uterus expansion to make room for the embie/s

Twink82 i hope the bleeding has stopped   

Cat-fish every embie that is transfered must have a chance. keep positive   

Victy, hope your transfer goes well  

Cypriana, oh your poor friend, it must be really hard for her and you. I am so sorry to hear that, i hope she gets the stregnth to cope with it.

Hopefullela, i am sure there is threads like that. You just need to search through you will find it.

Simi0100, I am so sorry about your history, its good to see you back trying again. welcome to the thread and congratulations on your PUPO.   

AFM, one more day till i test. Phew, got give me strength. I    that its a BFP for my sake. I just dont know how i will cope with a bfn again.


----------



## emma26

I'm so, so sorry to you girls with BFN's. My thoughts are with you and agree, a holiday is probably just what you need.
I think we could all do with one if I am honest!!  

Big Hugs to you all     
xxx


----------



## emma26

Thanks Skyblue,

Although, I did a test this morn and it was fainter than last night (both clearblue). Just done another one (cheap Co-op one) and it had a faint positive.
I'm not sure what to think right now if I am honest. Desperately       that it isn't a chemical pregnancy!!
Like you hun, I don't know how I will cope with it. How many times have you tried this now? I am     for you that it is a big fat  

xxx


----------



## hopeandprayer

Hi everyone. Just wanted to talk to someone. I had my 2nd IVF on the 22nd which was a frozen embryo. For the first week it felt like something was happening then the symptoms went. On day 12 i started my monthly cicyle. Im supposed to go tomorrow for my bloods day 14. I know it will be a negative. Im so upset.


----------



## emma26

Don't give up hope hun! I know lots of people who have bled during early pregnancy and all turned out well. 
If it isn't the answer you were hoping for tomorrow, keep your chin up and try to be positive. I am sure it will work for you in time!! I know that is easy for me to say, but PMA is certainly what is needed right now!!
Thinking of you Hope
x


----------



## sonyab1983

Hi Ladies,

May I join?

I've just had my transfer today OTD 15th June.


----------



## skyblue79

Emma26, I have had 5 ivf.isci in total and this is my second FET so 7 attempts in total. I   the  BFP stays.


----------



## emma26

Thanks Skyblue!! Am praying for you too!! Hoping this is the one for you hun!!

Sonya - Welcome to the thread and the 2ww!!!

x


----------



## Pipmunk

Hi ladies,

Can I join too please? I'm 2dp5dt and my OTD is 13th June - feels like forever away! 

Hi Sonya - glad the transfer went well  x


----------



## divegirl99

Congratulations to all those with a BFP and so sorry to those with a BFN I know what that is like.

My OTD isn't until the 6th Thursday but I've just tested now on a clearblue digital and it says Pregnant 1-2, do you think it could really be true.  I've never had a positive before and this is our 3rd transfer.

xx


----------



## HopefulHollieX

Hi All,

I'm new here and currently on my 2ww. Approx 12 DPO (although not sure I have actually ovulated)

It's my first round of Clomid, and experiencing all of the side effects... hot flushes, headaches, dizziness, moodiness, etc.

I have been reading the forums for months now, but have only just plucked up the courage to join.

Was feeling very positive when our Dr said we were eligible for Clomid. Initial tracking scan found 3 follies. 2nd one found 1 follie at 26mm. Not sure if this was too big??

Sooo happy to finally be on here. Wishing and praying for all of you.  


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HopefulHollieX

Oh, forgot to mention. I had my CD21 blood test today, so have to wait until Thursday to find out progesterone results


----------



## Cypriana

Hello HopefulHollieX and pipmunk,

I was reading all the posts for ages before I actually joined.  Well done for taking the plunge. I've found it so relieving and helpful whilst I've been on the 2WW. All I want to talk about is what I'm going through with people who understand. Everyone else who asks me questions makes me feel funny, like I'm talking to aliens who don't get it.  

Skyblue fingers crossed it's your lucky 7 - I truly admire you will and strength to go through this so many times. 

xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Twink: hope that you are hanging in there.  

Cat fish: welcome and gl. 

Victy: hope they get jiggy tonight.  

Cypriana: sorry about your friend. 

Jules:  I'm really sorry to hear this. Have a fab holiday with plenty of cocktails. 

Kirsty:  

Sky blue: looking positive.    

Pipmunk: welcome. 

Divegirl: sounds positive. 

Afm, well I finally caved and did a test tonight when I got home from work. I'm 8dp5dt and it was a resounding  . Not even a hope. Gutted. It's outer 4th go. Everything goes well: AA blasts, expanding at transfer but still nothing. 

Xx


----------



## pollita

Welcome HopefulHollieX! These boards really are great. I'm in the same boat as you, not even sure I ovulated! That makes the 2ww even worse doesn't it?

Sorry to hear that sugarpielaura. Is this your OTD?


----------



## HopefulHollieX

Thank you Cypriana 
pollita: Yes I have never known if I've ovulated.... this is going to be a loooong wait!
Feeling quite down as I am convinced I haven't ovulated and that this cycle is going to be unseuccessful  
Just a note... I am only able to come on here some evenings, so if I do not reply very quickly, please don't think I'm being ignorant!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Polita: otd on Friday when get bloods. Xx


----------



## HopefulHollieX

sugarpielaura: What is otd?? x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hopefulhollie: it's official test date. Xx


----------



## HopefulHollieX

Fingers crossed for you   xx


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Hi - Can I join thread. Had TVEC today, ET 6/6 and OTD bloods 20/6

Fingers x this time ! x


----------



## Sarah333

Evening all. I'm 7dp5dt and have had a really low day today. I can't explain why I'm feeling negative. It's like the closer I get the more scared I am of it not working. It's quite an unexpected feeling. I've also had af type cramps and a general moodiness - basically the symptoms I get before a period. It's still days away from my otd (11 June) Anyone else in the same boat?

Sorry for the selfish post!

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## pollita

Sarah333, my OTD is the same as yours and I'm feeling the exact same way. I spent most of yesterday and today in tears, often for no apparent reason (although of course this is all on my mind). Hang in there - just remember that you can't change the outcome, just have to hope for the best. It's easier said than done, I know, but I know that for me I'll fall to pieces if I don't understand that x


----------



## geribabes

Morning ladies    
Well its was a very early rise this morning as its my OTD and ......
Its a BFP        
We are so lucky as it was our first attempt at IVF. Cannot believe it  . I will have a fab birthday on Saturday.
Mucho good luck to all testing today also 
Xxxxx


----------



## Cypriana

Sara33 I'm testing on Friday and my friend tested yesterday and got BFN which has totally thrown me. Now have AF pains which get worse everyday and their combined with back ache. It's totally thrown me. I have been really positive all the way through but it's vanished now I'm so close to finding out. So a yay just wanted to tell you you're not alone!


----------



## Cleohegarty

Bfn for me and it is onto ivf

Congrats to all bfp.

to all bfn.


----------



## parky23

Congrats geri!!! 

Hugs to cleo xx

Otd for me too and it's a definite bpf too. Only fly in ointment is ohss flared up again xx


----------



## Cypriana

Parky and Geri congratulations!


Cleo big hugs   keep believing you"ll get there in the end xxx


----------



## Hopefulella

Parky and geri  

I'm still routing for you cyprianna   roll on Friday hey

Sorry to those with bad news, hope you find the courage to do it all again   

 for everyone else too

Xx


----------



## emma26

Parky & Geri, big congratulations to you!! 
Cleo, I'm so sorry hun. Don't give up!!

Cypriana, how are you doing today? I hope your friend is holding up. Am thinking of her.

Me - well iv had the night from hell. Started spotting brown blood yest, as well as getting fainter tests. Was convinced I was having a chemical pregnancy but this morn, I got the strongest positive yet!! Good Lord, this is the most stressful thing I have EVER done. Fingers crossed it sticks now. OTD is tomo!  
Moral of the story ladies - DO NOT TEST EARLY, UNLESS YOU CAN H NDLE THE EMOTIONAL RIDE!! We really went through it last night and still have a way to go!!!

Good luck to all you wonderful ladies out there!!!      
xxx


----------



## Judo77

Hi girls, 

Big congrats to Parky and Geri on your BFPs  

Cleo, so sorry sending  

Emma it's probably just old blood from implantation,   your BFP sticks x

Sarah, Pollita and Cypriana I know exactly how you feel. I'm 9dp3dt, otd is Friday. I had a mild case of ohss over the weekend which everyone, clinic included told me was a good sign, it has since cleared up. I had cramps on Sunday and Monday that felt like implantation,  no spotting thankfully. I actually was feeling really positive and was sure it had worked, that is until yesterday! I just had this negative feeling wash over me, crying at the drop of a hat and felt a bit of PMT come on last night when I was snappy with dh. Because I'm not on progersterone support, I got another small shot of ovitrelle a week after my trigger instead, I don't really have any symptoms.  Feel horrible


----------



## skyblue79

morning ladies, Congratulations to all the   


I am sorry for the   


Good luck to all testing soon.


AFM, i am afraid i have yet again got a   I just don't know what to do from here.


----------



## emma26

Thanks Judo, got everything crossed for you this Friday!!

Skyblue, I am so, so, so sorry hun. Please don't give up. I'm sure it will be your time soon. I have no doubt that is easier said than done though. I am thinking of you hun xxx

x


----------



## Janeliot

Hello,

Please could I be added.  I'm 13dp 6dt on IVF PGD 1st cycle.  I know it's my first but I really would like it to work.  Didn't have any embryos that could be frozen.  I have had mild cramps, no spotting, one awful headache, slight nausea.  But with the meds it's so hard to tell.  I keep thinking that I should have sore breasts and why didn't i have implantation spotting and other symptoms that might mean a BFP.  

This is my first post on FF, so many forums, didn't know where to start.  This seemed as good a place as any.  Congrats to all the BFPs and sorry for all the BFNs.  I can understand how that must feel now, I know I will be devastated even if I do have the sensible voice in the back of my head telling me to stay strong.  And I do realise it is my first cycle.  Anyway, crossed fingers and toes for everyone else.


----------



## MovingSiren

Janeliot - Welcome! Your symptomss sound exactly like mine! Only that I was and still having painful cramps which come and go. As you can see I got a BFP so hang in there and   to you!

To all the BFN ladies -    to you and   the next cycle will be a postive.

Congrats to all the BFP ladies! Wishing you all a stressfree 8.5 months and praying that our embies all stick to the end


----------



## Sarah333

*pollita, cyprianna, judo * many thanks for replying. While I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy, it's good to know others are experiencing similar reactions, feelings, responses.

I wish you all the best.

Sarah


----------



## emma26

Welcome Jane!! Your symptoms sound promising!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world.
When is your OTD? 
x


----------



## MultiMum

Cat - fish - we are testing same day but had our transfers on different days. I am d4p5dt I think you had your transfer before Saturday. 


I thought I had symptoms but have now put it down to the Prontogest injections which seem to give you symptoms that mimic early pregnancy. Evil! Just got to sit it out until OTD I guess.


Well done to all the BFPs


----------



## Victy

Hi All,

Had a weird two days mainly as my cycle this time was not as successful as last time.  Of the 12 eggs, 10 were mature, and only 5 fertilised.  Last time we froze 4 and put two back so this is what I was hoping for really, freezing younger embryos.

Anyway, this time, they were put in the time lapse thingy and based on this data, they are putting back two grade 2 embies in about one hour and a half. The other three are not viable for various reasons. So I pray   they stick.

Well done on BFPs ladies...hugs to those with BFNs  .

I will never give up.  At least I'm not crying today. Am hopeful.

Victy


----------



## emma26

Good luck victy!! 
Out of my 12 eggs, only 3 fertilised and I had 2 put back in. My OTD is tomo but early tests indicate a BFP. Have faith hun, you watch, when you least expect it, this will end up being the successful cycle! 
My friend had q grade 2 & 3 put back and now has a 1yr old son!!!
Thinking of you
xx


----------



## Cleohegarty

Sky blue thinking of you Hun.


----------



## Victy

Thanks Emma,

Now have two on board. Yay!

I am praying for you tomorrow, hopefully will be a Big Fat Positive for you on your actual test date. Going back to work tomorrow as driving myself  .

Good luck hon, and commiserations to all those BFNs. 

I'm now pupo. Again.

Victy


----------



## Victy

Sorry, came on to tell Sharry that my OTD is 19.06.13.

Xx


----------



## cat-fish

MultiMum - yes, I had my transfer last Thursday, 6dp5dt now. Still haven't tested, which is pretty unusual for me! I might crack and test tomorrow... not sure. I don't really have any symptoms except a few little cramps and twinges, but that could be anything (and sore boobs, but that's definitely the cyclogest - I had that last time too).

Victy, good luck, crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Tw1nk82

Congratulations for all the  

Unfortunatly for me it is a   i am absolutely gutted and really really upset. I cant understand why it didnt work. I thought blastocyst was better, obviously it doesnt make a difference xx


----------



## emma26

Oh Tw1nk82, I can't tell you know sorry I am. Unfortunately, once they are in, it is just a game between nature and luck!
I know people who have had success with grade 2 & 3's and failed with grade 1's.
Keep positive hun and know it will work for you at some point.
Thinking of you 
xxx


----------



## charlie61

Hi all, would love to join you on this crazy ride!   

Had transfer on Mon and have a 3 cell and a 2 cell day 2 embies on board so not holding out much hope but I guess where there are embies there is hope    
So sorry to hear about the BFN's but huge congrats to those lucky enough to get their long awaited BFP's


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

Geribabes, parky : congratulations.   fantastic news. 

Emma and Judo: good luck for Tom and Friday. 

Skyblue,Cleo and Tinks: I'm really sorry.   I truly understand how you feel. I'm very angry and upset today. 4 goes. Grands and still nothing. Just don't know where to go from here. 

Victy: congrats on being pupo. 

Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## simi0100

Just wanted to give hugs to all the BFNs including skyblue cleo and twinks - please do ever give up hope or trying.  One thing that always gives me hope is the women on here that keep trying and eventually prayers get answered....

We do put ourselves on such a rollercoaster....I did a cheeky test yesterday but am now not going to test until Sunday and even then, when/if its postive, the ride isnt over and we have to keep waiting for all the scans etc....  As I had a miscarriage last year, I just want to take one step at a time and not get my hopes up too much.

As I have PCOS, I have been told that baby aspirin and metformin can help prevent miscarriage at this stage - has anyone tried this?

Congrats to all the BFPs and my prayers are for everyone on here...


----------



## simi0100

was meant to say do NOT ever give up hope!!!  

Simi xx


----------



## Sarah333

Eeeeek. I've relented and done a test. I'm 8dp5dt and got a BFP. Do I trust the result? Is it still way to early? I'm 15 days past the trigger shot. Could it still be in my system? Have others got this result and then got a BFN on OTD?


----------



## Trace25

Hi ladies, I hope it's ok to join you? 

I'm new to this and this is my first forum and post so am a bit nervous and not sure how it works! 

I've been having my treatment at Ninewells Dundee, has anyone else had their treatment here? 

This is our first ivf and I'm currently 7dp5dt, OTD is the 12th June, this has been the longest week ever!


----------



## Sarah333

Hi Trace, I'm a newbie too. Welcome to the group! I'm on pretty much the same timings as you, my OTD is one day sooner. I totally agree about it being the longest week. My willpower has broken and i have tested tonight. While its a BFP I don't trust it (so why did I do it??). Sending you best wishes!


----------



## pollita

Ooh Sarah I hope that's a true


----------



## emma26

Welcome Trace and good luck for the rest of your 2ww!!

Sarah - 15day past trigger means that it will be out of your system. My OTD is tomo and that is only 16 days past trigger shot and I have been getting BFP's since Mon.
I would say congratulations is in order!!!

x


----------



## Trace25

Hi Sarah, it's all v. daunting and confusing so its good to have other people going through the same thing!  My willpower is being tested to the limit! Have bought some tests but managed to hold of using them for now Not sure how long I'll last tho! I'm off to Portugal on friday for my best friends hen wkend not looking forward to having lots of drunk ladies to deal with while being sober but at least it will pass a few waiting days!


----------



## Janeliot

Hi Emma,

My OTD is on Friday but I did a digital pregnancy test just now and it came up as not pregnant.  I've never done one before.  I said today was d13 it's actually 12.  I feel really sad.  Is that it or could it be a mistake.  I should repeat it in 3 days apparently but I have waited quite a while to do it.  Clinic said do a test and see before coming in on Friday.  they said that people with negatives don't come in but surely they need to tell me if I have to stop the injections?  I was quite hopeful.  I know it doesn't mean anything but my period is so overdue as this whole thing has been made longer by delays of one day here and two days there at every step.  i sang my clinics praises until now, now I'm a bit ****** off with the lack of info I've had.


----------



## emma26

Please don't panic Jane. They have probably said that because today is not your OTD. Its Friday. I did 3 tests yest and one of them was negative.
Wait until Fri and test again. HCG levels may not be high enough to detect yet.
Try to stay positive!!

x


----------



## geribabes

TRACE25 Im at ninewells too. My OTD was yesterday and its also our 1st IVF attempt and we got a BFP    how are you finding ninwells??
Good luck for when your OTD comes along. If you can resist please wait until your OTD before you test as I did  and you will put yourself through hell if its a false positive.  The 2ww is torture worse than everything else put together keep strong xxx

Thanks to you all on our BFP it means a lot. It everyone that wasn't so lucky please stay positive,  one day xxx
Mucho luckness to all testing today
Xxxx


----------



## MultiMum

Eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. I'm 5dp5dt and today there was a *very very very* weak line on a HPT.

I have had symptoms too - enormous breasts - I'm cancelling work tomorrow morning to buy some bigger bras.  I've also had a ringing in my ears.

But here's the interesting thing. I've done this a few times before so like to get a negative before a positive so you know it's a real positive. Yesterday I did three tests together - First Response, Clearblue Digital and Boots own brand. All negative. This AM FR showed a very light positive.

I've always found that FR show up positives first.

*Sarah 333* - you posted you were 8dp5dt and got a positive. I would say that's a positive. My OTD is one day before you.

Can someone remind me if it's every 24 or 48 hours to have early blood tests to check for doubling?


----------



## MultiMum

*Cat-fish *- you were feeling down. How are you doing today?


----------



## Joops

Hi Ladies, can I join the thread at this stage please? I'm listed on front page as Joops and test tomorrow so getting very nervous now. I'm fairly new to this and haven't figure out all the etiquette yet    

I thought I was going to get my AF when due on Monday/Tuesday, had cramping etc but nothing arrived... cramping has now died down and apart from sore bazookas (they are huger than normal!) and sensations in my womb area, I do not a lot of other symptoms   Anyone else have this or similar?

I've been really disciplined and haven't tested early after previous experience's of the roller coaster so holding out for OTD tomorrow am... very hard though.

Congratulations to those with BFP and condolences to those who sadly have BFN this time. It seems much of nature remains a mystery despite the amazing science of IVF to date


----------



## emma26

Well, today is our OTD and it was a   The strongest one so far, in fact, it showed within 5 seconds of POAS!!!
Whilst we are completely over the moon, we are also very worried as I have had very light bleeding since Tues night. Last night it went from brown to red. This morn seems to have calmed down and turning brown/red again.
Clinic didn't seem too concerned as its only when I wipe and had no actual loss on panty liner. They told me to increase cyclogest to 3 a day and if I'm that worried, I can call in tomo for a cuppa.
Their calm response has calmed me a bit but I'm still really worried  
   that all will be ok and I can maybe start enjoying our wonderful news!!
xx


----------



## geribabes

Congratulations emma26. Just stay calm I am sure its nothing to worry about. Go put you feet up xx


----------



## Joops

Congratulations Emma, 

I've heard lots of stories about people having some bleeding and going on to have full term pregnancy so I reckon putting your feet up and relaxing sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Janeliot

Well, I'm back.  And thank you for keeping my hopes up although I'm feeling far more pragmatic about it all now.  I'm still really confused though.  Why would my clinic tell me to do a HPT?  Is that really a wise thing to advise if you know that the ladies you are dealing with are likely to be highly emotional and vulnerable at times?  I wasn't going to do one at all.  I had no intention as I really wanted to hold out until OTD.  Anyway, i will keep positive and still hope for one too.  Feeling pretty sick today so maybe that's a good symptom. Wish I had the sore boobs though.  What an odd wish.  Congrats to the BFPs again.  How exciting, seems to be a bumper month!  Good luck with the weeks ahead.  And good luck to everyone else still waiting.  Hopeful thoughts to BFNs too.


----------



## cat-fish

MultiMum said:


> *Cat-fish *- you were feeling down. How are you doing today?


Not feeling down, so much as just sort of a bit flat... I just don't think this cycle's worked, not a symptom in sight and I know the embryos weren't looking good at transfer, so.... I really want my OTD to come already so I can put it out of my mind and move on. I'm considering testing with a cheapie test today/tomorrow just to see the negative result and hopefully stop my brain dwelling on it. I mostly just want to move on to my July cycle - I have two more 4bb blasts on ice so hopefully they'll make it through the thawing process a bit better.

LOADS of congrats on your BFP though! Crossing everything for you that it all goes completely smoothly. 

Sarah, Emma - congrats to you guys too!

Joops, Jane, Trace, keeping my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Trace25

Well ladies I caved and did a HPT this morning and it was a BFP!!!  not sure if I quite believe it tho Im worried its a false positive!! do you think the trigger shot would still be in my system?  OTD is not until the 12th I'm 8dp5dt, tigger shot was on the 22nd May.  This is why people say dont test until OTD I'm guessing!!


----------



## emma26

Thanks everyone. Going to completely chill out today!!
Cat fish - the cheap hpt mat just surprise you now!! Keep your spirits up hun. It's not over yet!!!
Good luck to the rest of you guys testing soon.
Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## emma26

Trace, I had my shot on the 21st and my OTD was today. Iv been testing positive since Mon -  9dp3dt
I'd say that a big congratulations is in order!!!! 
x


----------



## Cypriana

Hello ladies,

I'm meant to be testing tomorrow but I've had such bad cramps that I was crying all day yesterday. 

Anyway I caved in and did a HPT this morning and its a BFN. I'm devastated. I've never seen a positive test in my life and I've been really good and staying positive. I feel utterly exhausted. I don't understand what we t wrong. The doctor told me I had really good chances a I've done everything by the book. 

So distessed.


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Congrats to all the BFPs!  And hugs to BFNs  

My light BFP turned to BFN and today is OTD and BFN so stopping all drugs now and looks like a super early chemical preg.  Still feeling super sick and queasy.  Hoping coming off the drugs will help me bleed and then I can start next cycle.  xxx


----------



## cat-fish

So my cheapie test... seems to have a faint line on it?!? My partner can see it too so I know I'm not making it up, but... these tests had horrible evaps last cycle that messed with my head (they didn't look pink, or in any way like a 'real' line, but you know how seeing ANYTHING messes with your mind?) and I don't trust it not to be another of those.

Still. Maybe I should buy some non-crappy tests. (I'd post a picture but I can't seem to get my phone to co-operate with my laptop...)


----------



## pollita

Give it a try with another brand! If you can see any kind of line it's definitely worth a try  good luck!


----------



## Cherubteacher

Hi everyone, I have been lurking on these boards for weeks but have decided to post as I have a few minutes free from lessons at the school where I teach.
I'd first of all like to say huge congraulations to everyone who has been fortunate enough to get a BFP recently and a great big hug to those of you who have had BFNs. It is really sad when people who wnat a baby so much find that luck is against them. I wish everybody could get the result they want but I hope that the future will hold good things ahead. 
I am on day 5 of the 2ww abd reallly struggling today as I want this so much. I am not sure hhow we would fund a second cycle and findibng the emotions of it all quite overwhelming at times but am trying to be positive and hope my two lovely little embies Fofo and Fofa have stuck. I've never been a hugely patient person but  IVF has taught me that I need to be just that!!

Anyway, I wish you all luck and will continue to feel cheered on by the positive stories on this board.
Lots of love and baby dust,
Rachel.xxx


----------



## Judo77

Hi everyone,

Welcome Janeliot, Trace25, CrimsonD and Charlie61

Skyblue, Twink, mross so sorry for your BFNs big hugs  

Victy good luck x

Sugarpie how are you doing?

Welcome Joops I test tomorrow too, good luck  x

Emma26 you're now official, congrats over the moon for you 

Cypriana I'm so sorry pet, I don't know what else to say except keep the faith  

Sarah333, Multimum, Trace congrats hope they stick xxx

AFM  I'm now 10dp3dt still feeling a bit down, convinced it hasn't worked. Due for a bloodtest first thing tomorrow,  I'll get the results tomorrow afternoon.  I have a pain in my left side, possibly my ovary but I don't know for sure. DH bought me 2 CB HPTs yesterday but I am so scared I haven't done one yet. Honestly bricking it, stuck at home on my own with 2 hpts is not good for my sanity lol


----------



## pollita

So sorry to all those with BFN, hang in there! 

Very happy for those of you with BFPs!

I'm feeling like you, judo. I should be about 9dpo today but convinced it hasn't worked. Getting lots of PMS signs. My poor friends have spent today consoling me in work! Took a sneaky test last night which unsurpringly was a BFN but it was weak urine and only 8dpo. Too scared to do one today! Will do one tomorrows one Sunday and one Tuesday but I'm sure I'm out of the game this month. Boo. I knew all along it was a slim chance but I'm even more combined I didn't ov this month which is making me feel worse. 

Boobs are huge and so tender/tingly right now. It's like Mother Nature is mocking me. Period isn't due til Tuesday! Too early for symptoms.


----------



## Hopeforlife2013

Hi ladies, I thought I would join you as I am on my 2 ww and feeling   already! Had 5dt blast yesterday and 2 embies frozen. I am just wandering how do we all get through the 2ww??
Lx


----------



## notgivingup

Hi all, can I join you? Had 2 embies transferred today. OTD on 20.6.13. It's going to be a long 2 weeks.  I'll read through previous posts later but I'm guessing there will get a few familiar names on here.

*Sharry, thanks in advance OTD 20.6.13*


----------



## Hopeforlife2013

Hi not giving up, my OTD is 18 th June. How are you feeling? I have been feeling anxious since transfer yesterday and just keep hoping and praying! I think it will very hard to not test at all until OTD!
Lx


----------



## emma26

Welcome hopeforlife, notgivingup & cherubteacher. Sending bucket loads of luck and     during your 2ww.

Hopeforlife - You asked how we get through it? My answer is, I have no idea!!! We just do, because we are strong, determined women who all know that we are meant to be mothers at some point in our lives. That feeling alone, gave me the strength to get through it. Mind you, I still lost the plot on a few occasions......

Pollita - way to early. Don't give up!! I did 3 tests during the day of 10dp3dt and 2 were faint positive, one was negative!!! Today is OTD and 12dp3dt and I had a super strong BFP. Wait a few more days hun.

Judo77 - thanks so much. Don't do the test today though, wait till your morning pee. I am sure all will be fine. I shook like you would not believe the first time I tested. It doesn't get much easier mind, I did my 6th test this morn (yes, I know) and still thought I was going to pass out with nerves!

Cat-fish - Defo get another test!! Exciting hun!! Good Luck

MRoss & Cyprianna - I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through right now but please don't ever give up. Like I said above, we are all strong, determined women and you can get through this!! Your time will come, I have no doubt.
Lots of love and hugs to you both    

Emma xxx


----------



## cat-fish

Hi notgivingup and hopeforlife - crossing my fingers for your 2wws to go quickly and for a BFP at the end of them!

as for me... I just tested again and it is ACTUALLY POSITIVE this time. Faint but definitely there. I'm completely stunned, don't even know what to think, I'm sort of freaking out. Praying it's not a chemical - though even if it is I still somehow feel like it happening at all is at least a good sign. At least I know they're *trying* to implant!


----------



## jacqui.g

Congratulations to all those with BFPs , and here's to a stress free 8.5 months.
To those with BFNs  , I know how devastating it is. But one thing about the IVF journey is it makes us find inner strength that we didn't know we had to pick ourselves up to carry on.

Welcome to all the new ladies to the thread, on this crazy roller coaster ride called the 2WW. We can all go   together.

Afm: it's 6dp3dt, I don't really have any symptoms to speak of. Boobs slightly tender and bigger,and have a dull ache. Headache in the am when I wake up. I have times when I convince myself that it has worked, then this negative voice takes over. Only another 8 days to go..........   

Wishing all the best to those testing tomorrow, my thoughts and  are with you.

Jacqui x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hiya everyone.
Transfer today, 1 gawjus embie onboard after surviving thawing  
OTD 17-06-13   please stick little 1 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## scottsmrs

Hi I'm not sure I'm 'allowed'  to join in here    We are TTC with help of a good friend who is being a surrogate for us.  We have been trying since Jan this year,  she was using ovulation kits but getting no sign of ovulation,  last month we bought Clearblue fertility monitor she had lots of 'high fertility' days but no ovulation.  This month we have had 3 bars!!  Ovulation!!  wooohoooo.  Home insems are done.  Now the dreaded 2ww.  Testing day is 20th June.  Please let me stay, hubby says I'm driving him mad already, lol.

much love

Marie


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Hi ladies, May I join. Had 2 embies put in today post ICSI - OTD 20/6 - and praying they stay (had a traumatic 48* after I had a perforated bladder from EC, went into urinary retention and had a catheter until seen by urologist today !!).


----------



## MissM

Woo hoo, so happy!! Keep checking the stick in case it's changed lol!!!!

12dp3dt - 1 x 8 grade, 1 x 7 grade. 

No symptoms other than cramp from day 9 - put it down to prog supps. One odd thing I was taking stitches when out walking the dog - must have had 5 in last week but really didn't think I was pregnant.

Love and babydust to you all


----------



## emma26

Marie, you have just as much right as anyone to be here!!! Welcome and wishing you all the luck for OTD!!

Willieverbeamum, welcome to you too!!

MissM - Amazing news. Massive congratulations to you, you must be completely over the moon!!!

xxx


----------



## MissM

And to you Emma - I'm sure you have nothing to worry about, enjoy it!!

Can't quite believe it - will settle when I see the scan in 3-4 weeks.

Love and luck to everyone xxx


----------



## cat-fish

Marie, of course you have every right to be here! Crossing my fingers for your test date.

WillIeverbeamum - wow, that sounds like a horrible experience - and I thought my EC was bad! Hope everything goes well and your embryos are settling in nicely 

MissM - congrats! I didn't stop staring at my test for ages either (still don't quite believe it honestly, just praying it sticks)


----------



## simi0100

Congrats MissM!!! Gives us all hope!
Afm-nipples are a tiny bit swollen (sometimes I think it's just in my head and I am going  .
Otherwise no symptoms. Just 3 more sleeps...it's been an agonising wait!!!

Simi x


----------



## Spaks

Hello ladies,
This is my first post - I had a 5 day transfer on Saturday 25th May after our first ICSI and test tomorrow (8th). Been going totally nuts over the last two weeks over analysing every twinge and symptom and in the last few days getting really bad cramps and a bit of spotting, been totally convinced it hasn't worked, but then reading lots of experiences on this forum has given me hope   AF normally regular as clockwork so when I started cycle was convinced I'd know by now (was due on Monday) but I now know that the crinone gel can stop you having a period - my clinic didn't mention this, I only found that out on this forum. 
Good luck to everyone yet to test, congrats to all the bfps and hugs and hope for the future to all bfns 
Love spaks xxx


----------



## nic1brady

Hi all,

Well im 2 days in to my 2ww and im so scared and nerous.   Myself and my partner are both 28 and we have male fertility problems with low sperm count and low mobility.  

All seemed to go well throughout the medication, I was on Gonal F 225.  I had 14 egg 9 mature but only 1 fertilised and its this wee one that im hoping and praying for  

I don't feel much different but have slight cramps in my stomach.  Was looking for some good news stories from anyone who has them.  1 special little fertilised egg, it only takes one and im hoping this little one makes it.


----------



## cat-fish

Spaks - wow, your OTD is late - I had my 5 day transfer on the 30th and my test date is Monday. My clinic didn't mention the thing about progesterone stopping your periods either, but it definitely did for me last cycle.

nic1, I'm sorry you're feeling so nervous... the 2ww really messes with your head. Crossing my fingers for you - like you say, it only takes one!

afm I'm still getting faint (but definitely visible) positives... I'm pretty worried about the faintness and whether it could mean a chemical (shouldn't they be a bit stronger at 8dp5dt?), but even seeing a line at all is pretty amazing so I'm just going to try to actually stay positive for now.


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies I'm having my transfer today, so hope to join you all on the 2ww.

Cat-fish have a look at this link it tells you what you should expect and when.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## MultiMum

*CAT - FISH *WOW !!!!!!!!! What HPT are you using? I've always found First Response to be the best but be careful. If you hold it up to daylight by a window you will see a shadow by the plastic casing on the back and it has a cruel way of mimicking a line!

*TRACE - *looks like BFP for you too!!

Well we are 6dp5dt and today's line (on first response) was obvious. Still weak but there.

I'm over the moon. DP is sort of going around in circles unable to take it in.......

I'm not working today and am buying new bras. How can boobs grow so fast........!


----------



## Spaks

Catfish - I know, it was only when I started reading the forums that i realised that 14 days seemed a long time to wait relative to what everyone else was saying - my clinic (I'm in Scotland) gives you a home test to take 14dp5dt. I have resisted the temptation to do it earlier or to go out and buy a first response kit.  Probably because until I test and get a bfn there is still hope so maybe I'm just prolonging the agony  . But this time tomorrow I will know for sure.


----------



## cat-fish

MultiMum - I know, I'm kind of stunned! I'm using, er, internet cheapies... four so far, all with lines. The same brand/batch gave me proper negatives last cycle (except for one really nasty evap, but these lines are coming up in 2-3 minutes and look pink...) so I don't *think* it's just false positives at this point, but I'm still going to get some better ones this afternoon after work. Still terrified of a chemical but trying to stay hopeful.

Congrats on your BFP too, amazing news! 

Spaks - just one more day, you can do it! Crossing fingers for a BFP for you


----------



## Hopefulella

Ladies that are symptom spotting, just to let you know during my 2ww the only thing I had was quite bad af pains and slight ohss. My boobs were swollen but think that was down to progesterone pessarys then they actually went normal for a few days then now the starting to hurt slightly (at almost 6w). Just thought I would share my symptoms with you.

Cat fish I think it's pretty norm to do opt 14 days after 5det. That's when mine was and obviously I was tracking others to make sure I was in line. I did test 3 days early though and it come up but some people's hcg levels can be slower at rising.

Good luck to all you ladies, hoping your all going to join us is 7w waiting room   xxx


----------



## simi0100

Multimum I am a bit worried about the first response test i did this morning - it was so faint but i am sure i saw the faintest line!  I was holding it up to the window and now I am thinking that it was just being cruel like you said!  I did a clearblue on tuesday which came up 1-2 weeks - but could this have been an accurate result so early?  I had one 5dt on 29th May.... I am starting to lose it with symptom spotting.

I was up at 3-4am this morning feeling really sicky and I was so sure I would get a deep line this am - feeling a bit blue now...

2ww is driving me  !!!

anyone else here get different results/lines with different hpts?


----------



## Sarah333

Catfish I'm also on a 14 days after 5dt testing timeline. Although I wish it was sooner like yours!

Simi0100 I'm not far off your timings. I had a 5dt on the 28th May so today I'm 10dp5dt.  I've tested twice - today and 8dp5dt - and both times got a faint line using the ClearBlue test. The faintness is confusing me.  So still feel in limbo really....

Spaks, all the best for tomorrow. Well done on your willpower! I've not been that strong!

Multimum, tentative congrats for you!

Cardall, good luck today.  Its an exciting hurdle to cross! Welcome to this crazy PUPO-land.

Nic, well done on making it this far. Try to stay positive - easier said than done I know.

Miss M, many congrats! All that hard work was worth it!

Willieverbeamum and Scotsmrs, welcome!

All the best to everyone I've missed!

afm, as I said above, I've tested twice with BFP but as I've tested early I don't trust the results. I used Clear Blue. Does anyone know of the best HPT to use?


----------



## Sarapd

Sarah - my clinic told me to use Clearblue.

Sara. xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

My otd bloods today confirmed     My fourth failed go. Not really sure where to go from here. 
Xx


----------



## simi0100

Dear Sugarpielaura - big  .  So sorry hun.  I really hope you get through this - you are amongst true friends here that really understand what you are going through.  I really hope and pray your time will come.  

Simi xx


----------



## Janeliot

BFN for me too.  Really feeling sad.  It's a first go.  Got no idea how it must feel further down the line.  I can't imagine how it must feel for those who have been trying for a while now.  This is hard.  I'm so glad that these forums exist as a lot of friends don't really get how hard this is.  It's not the same as trying naturally.  Although that is difficult also.  Doing all the injections and trying to stay calm and positive.  Mentally exhausting.


----------



## pollita

Really sorry to hear about the   Laura & Jan. It's a tough journey, that's for sure, and I don't know how people do this month after month! Hoping you both have a successful month this month instead


----------



## PixieMcG

Thank you Sarah.

Sugar pie Laura and jan I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn.

Ladies I am officially on the 2ww, OTD is the 19th June.

SHARRY CAN YOU PLEASE ADD ME TO THE LIST - OTD 19th JUNE.


----------



## pesente

BFP!! omg

hugs all round to those who didnt make it, your dream will come true, keep the faith!

those of you still waiting, hang in there, not long now!!

and those who have been blessed. gentle squishes lots of sticky dust and take it easy!!!


----------



## cat-fish

hugs to those with bfns, holding out hope for next time for you all... 

Good luck to everyone still waiting, fingers crossed for everybody

Sarah, a faint line sounds promising to me! Hope you get a clearer line next time so you can feel less in limbo...

pesente, congrats! 

I just got a FRER and tested and... ! Can't believe it, just praying it sticks now (the line is pretty light but I guess it's early-ish yet?) I'm still really worried about a chemical, but I'm going to just try to enjoy feeling happy/hopeful for now.


----------



## PixieMcG

Well done cat and presente that's amazing news.


----------



## pollita

Great news Pesente and Cat!


----------



## kat26

Hi ladies. Im on the dreaded 2ww now and ever since my et all ive felt is achy and bloated. Are any of you experencing or had this experience? I had 2 embryos put back but this is my only chance and really dont want to stress and worry to much but when im constantly achy its difficult. Any advise welcome :-D xx


----------



## pollita

Wishing you all the best! I have no real advice for you I'm afraid. I'm on my first month TTC and in the 2WW - been bloated and achey but I haven't had my BFP yet so who knows!

I think the best thing you can do is try not to worry - you cannot change the outcome at this stage! Try to keep busy, focus on something to take your mind off things.


----------



## simi0100

Pesente and cat- congratulations!!!!        

Hugs to BFNs xx  

Simi x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi kat are you on pessaries? These can cause aches, bloating tenderness etc. 

It's so difficult not too worry about what's going on, this is my second 2ww and it doesn't get easier.


----------



## kat26

Yes im on the pessaries so fingers crossed its just them. Thank you for repling ladies and good luck to you both aswell xx


----------



## Victy

I am sat here with tears blurring my vision! Not for myself, but for all you wonderful, brave and impressive women who maintain hope and support others despite going through some of the most emotionally tormenting and physically draining experiences ever.  

I'm genuinely so sorry for those people with BFNs and elated for those with BFPs.

In quite a bit of pain. Have ridiculous bloating from my antibiotics! Much worse than last time. 

Oh well, onwards and upwards. Roll on the 19th OTD.

Victy. XxxX


----------



## cat-fish

And now I'm bleeding. =/

Just a little, but I'm going to assume this is not good.


----------



## Daisy38

Sending sticky vibes ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~  It can still be implantation bleeding. I had this and went on to have my little one so stay strong and don't give up yet  x


----------



## cat-fish

Thanks Daisy  Still getting a positive on FRER, but it's not getting any darker. I don't know what to think... I just have brown spotting, but it looks exactly like it usually does the day before AF shows up (sorry for the TMI). Trying to prepare myself for another chemical.

I'm really trying to be positive though... like, it's a great sign that I *could* get pregnant, however briefly, right? Those must have been some determined little grade-c blasts...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

[quote author

I've always found that FR show up positives first.

Can someone remind me if it's every 24 or 48 hours to have early blood tests to check for doubling?   
[/quote]

It's 48 hr bloods.
When I was pregnant on otd CB digital said pregnant, FR said negative so I ran to the clinic and my bhcg was 297- so I hate FR and did complain to them?
L


----------



## MultiMum

*SIMI - *you are facing that 'is it / isn't it a line thing' with First Response that I had. Here's how to tell. If you hold it up to daylight so the light is shining behind it, that's when you get the shadow of the casing shining through and it will look like a line but it won't have any pink in it at all. The trick is to be in bright light but put your finger behind the casing then anything you are seeing is actually the beginning of a pink linke.

*CAT-FISH *- don't panic. I was spotting too. Could be implantation bleeding remember. Our OTD s are the same and I'm going to the clinic for bloods and then again on the Wednesday cos whatever it is crucially I need to see if it's doubling. What are you doing. By the way what is FRER?

*SARAH - *the faintness of the line can be a real killer. A line is a line no matter how faint however.

Hugs to Sugar Pie Laura and Jane. Keep the faith and remember that it can happen when you least expect it. So, a BPN this time could be a BFP next time. Imagine how I felt in 2010 getting a BFP after 10 fresh cycles which were all BFN.

Re me - got a sort of war going on in my head. If I stop and do nothing, carry nothing, don't exert myself etc etc then I would not be able to keep that up due to work/children. So I've decided to try to carry on as normal just not do anything daft on the grounds that it's got to be tough enough to survive everyday life. But part of me wants to park myself in bed and restrict all stimulation! Do you know what I mean?

Anyway - I'm still showing BFP on First Response - third day but today's is no darker than yesterdays. This shocked me but I guess all one can do is hang on to OTD and get those bloods.....


----------



## cat-fish

MultiMum - FRER is just the First Response test - stands for First Response Early Result, I think? 

I'm still getting a positive on it but it's not getting darker, and it was really light to begin with. I mean, it's definitely there - you can see it without squinting or holding it up to the light, and my mum and partner both confirmed they can see it too - but it's really faint. I don't think it's actually any lighter than yesterday's, and I took it after only holding my pee for about 2 hours, so... I don't know. I'm telling myself that a line is a line, and REALLY hoping the spotting is implantation bleeding after all. It's not red, and there's not much of it, so... argh, this is messing with my head!

I'm not getting bloods done at my clinic - just a pee test and then a scan in a week or two if it's positive. Crossing all my fingers for your blood results on Monday - getting three clear BFPs at this stage really sounds like it's going pretty well to me though, so here's hoping


----------



## Merlin71

Hi can i join in please? had 2 x 2 day embies transfered, none frozen so a bit gutted, this is my first attempt had IVF and ICSI
my first day chilling and its driving me mad already!!!


----------



## Katie15685

Hi everyone. I am new on here and not too sure what I do. I had my FET on Tuesday 4th June. My embryo was a 5 day blastocyst. I am so nervous. I have to test Saturday 15th (my birthday) it's either going to be a fab bday or a sad one !!  
Are there any good signs. I am feeling tired most of the time, sore (0)(0) and a dull ache in my lower tummy xx 

Really hope this week goes quick, not sure i can resist testing early though. I am so impatient xx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi, can you add me to he thread please. I am 5dp5dt xx 
It's only been 4 days. I have no idea how I am going to do another 7.
I didn't have any fresh embryos transfer. Had a difficult egg collection as I have polycystic ovaries. And developed over 70 follicles on each ovary. Only managed to retrieve 10 eggs. 4 of which fertilised, two were top quality so they froze them at 3 days the other to two went to blastocyst unfortunately only one made it, which is the one I had transferred. Xx 
I am just   this works xx. I am trying to stay positive and also trying to be realistic xxx


----------



## Sarah333

Hi all on this sunny Saturday

Sara, thanks for the info!

Sugarpielaura, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard that must be for you. I wish you all the best for your next move.

Janeliot, sending you best wishes, massive good luck for the next go.

Pesente, many congrats! That's fab news.

Kat, my best advice is to try to distract yourself when you can (comedy dvds/movies are great) and if you find yourself focussing too much on it take a moment to breathe, perhaps even do a 20 min meditation - you can find loads of audio guides online. 

Cat, congrats! I'm sorry you're experiencing bleeding but it sounds like classic implantation bleeding to my ears....I'm also not having bloods. I wish I was - to know the number would be really interesting and possibly reassuring. It's so weird how everyone experiences slightly different treatments....depending on which clinic you go to. 

Multimum, thanks for the reassurance! Sounds like a sensible approach you're taking. And sounds like your results are looking good - congrats!

Merlin and Katie, welcome to the madness!

Afm, I did another test this morning. I'm now 11dp5dt with OTD due on Tuesday. The test was an early bird and I thought the result was inconclusive as no lines appeared at all. Instructions said they would appear in the first minute with the result readable after 5 mins but mine showed nothing at all - not even the control line. So I thought it was a dud test.  I'm not really sure how long it was before I looked again, maybe 10 mins maybe a bit longer but when I did it showed two really clear and strong pinks lines. Should I trusty this result at all? Or just disregard?? Arggggh.


----------



## cat-fish

Sarah - thanks for your comment, and I really hope you're right  As for your test -  argh, how frustrating! I'd be fairly optimistic as I don't think a clear strong pink line within 15 minutes is likely to be an evap, especially as you've had other positive tests, but definitely test again asap and see if you can get a less-weird result, heh. Crossing fingers and so on for you!


----------



## Katie15685

Hi Sarah 
Thanks for the welcome. Can i asked, was yours a frozen et or fresh? And did you get any symptoms xx.


----------



## emma26

Cat-fish, please don't panic!!!
The exact same thing happened to me on Tuesday. I tested on Mon, just 9dp3dt and it came up a clear positive on an evening pee!
I was convinced that my Tues morn pee would result in a darker positive, but no! I slowly lost the plot throughout the day and tested a further 3 times!! 1 of which came up negative.
DH and I were gutted and then to top it all off, I started bleeding. OMG, what a state!!!
I spotted brown for 24hrs, then weds night it turned red. Panic Stations. Thurs morn, I got a super duper strong positive and i called the clinic.
They increased my cyclogest and told me not to panic as it didn't seem to be a problem and as I wasn't losing anything onto a panty liner and only there when I wiped, it was quite common. 
However, due to my state, they said I could call in for a cuppa and a chat. I did and they totally put my mind at rest. Plus they booked me in for an early scan in 2wks!!
Still a long way to go and I am still spotting but at least it is now brown again!!! And at least I am calmer.

Hope this helps
Em xx


----------



## cat-fish

Well... the spotting's stopped, mostly, but I did another test, and the result's an incredibly light barely-there squinter. Admittedly it's a different brand, but... I'm 10dp5dt today. I'm pretty sure I should be able to get a result on tests other than super-sensitive ones by now? What's maybe worse is that I did an ovulation test too, just for the hell of it, and the second line is really barely visible (whereas on Friday I had a pretty good strong line on an OPK).

[Edit: having given it the full ten minutes to develop I'm upgrading it from BFN to just 'unbelievably faint squinter'. There's a line, but it is the faintest, lightest, hold it up to the light and squint, can't even see if it has colour in it, kind of line.]

Think this might be over. It's great to know they at least tried really hard to implant though, right? Gives me hope for next time.


----------



## Sarapd

It's BFN for us again. Very sad but not unexpected as our embies were really not the best quality.  Making plans now for next time.
Good luck to everyone else.
Sara. xx


----------



## simi0100

Hi everyone its a BFN for us.

Hugs to Sarapd  

Not sure where to go from here....


----------



## emma26

Cat-fish, please keep positive. It's not over yet. When is your OTD??  
m
Sarapd, I am so, so sorry. Well done on your positiviTy, you are so strong. I am in awe! 
I have absolutely no doubt that next time, will be your time!! 

Simi, I'm so sorry hun. I know it's easy for me to say right now, but don't give up. Your time will come!! 
Big hugs to you all.  
xxx


----------



## pollita

I'm so sorry Simi and Sara


----------



## Judo77

Hi ladies,

Got my blood results on Friday, its a BFN for us. This was our fourth go, just don't know where to go from here, we're devastated....


----------



## MultiMum

*Katie - *hiya! 

[bJSarah [/b]and *Cat-Fish *the lines thing is odd. I have been pregnant several times and have always found that that second pink line does not appear at the time they indicate. It tends to pop up at just about the time you want to swear and the pee stick and throw it across the bathroom. I have always used First Response because they do seem to give better early results. But even if it's after half an hour, [email protected] found that a pink line is a pink line, no matter how weak.

This is how it's gone for me this week. Tested Wednesday with loads of tests - nothing. Thursday with First Response - very very very weak line. Friday with FR - slightly stronger line but still very weak. Saturday - line no darker causing massive panic. I thought to myself that this was only two days before OTD so by now that line should be darker so I was quite down about it all. But it was when me and DP took the children out to eat and found an 'eat all your like' world buffet that I started to wonder what was going on. I had gone through India, Mediterranean and Thai when he gently asked if going to Italy was a good idea........

And this morning on a FR that line positively popped after after just a second or two.

Bloods for us tomorrow and for all the BFNs, it is only a BFN this time. I had 10 BFNs in a row. And this cycle really did not look optimistic - much went wrong. So you just never know when it's your turn for good luck


----------



## cat-fish

Simi, Judo and Sara, I'm so sorry 

Emma - my OTD is tomorrow. I guess there could still be a miracle, but I really do think it's all over - I knew there was a high risk of a chemical pregnancy this round and it looks like that's exactly what's happened. The test I used is supposed to be 25mIU, so I think it really should be showing something by now... I'm trying to focus on the positives, at least I know it's possible to get this far, and maybe next time I'll get a sticky one.

MultiMum - it's more the lightness of the line than it taking ten minutes to show that bothers me - it's a serious is-it-there-or-not squinter and I can't even see if it's actually pink. Even if it is a genuine line and not an evap (or just me going mad), surely a viable pregnancy would be showing something a bit more than that by now? My First Response tests were light but unambiguous, but this... not so much.   Really great news about your FR test though - hope everything goes great tomorrow (I'm sure it will!).


----------



## pollita

So sorry to hear that Judo


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Ladies,


So sorry for those of you with BFNs, I know how hard it is. Wishing you all the best for your next cycle x


Could I ask for some advice, my OTD is Friday the 14th. At present I'm 9dp3dt, I've started experiencing pins and needles in my right leg. I also have a warm sensation on the right side of my pubic area. At night I'm having night sweats and I wake up with a headache. Has anyone else experienced these symptoms? 
Sorry about the me post, this forum is the only place that is keeping me sane in this madness called the 2WW


Jacqui x


----------



## pollita

I'm definitely having the warm pubic area symptom! Not noticed P&N but I have been having night sweats (although it's very hot right now so I can't attribute that to a symptom really).


----------



## PixieMcG

I'm so sorry to hear about the BFNs today, I hope you l the support to get you through this tough time.

Ladies I too had the burning sensation and was told it was due to the pessaries. Mine eased after a few days.


----------



## Pinkpanther123

Hello!

I'm on 7dp5dt today, took a hpt and got a BFN, but think it might still be a little early to test?

My OTD is Thursday. 

X


----------



## PixieMcG

Simi Sara judo I am so sorry to hear it was a bfn for you. I am thinking about you all. 

Cat I'm glad your bleeding had stopped huni.i hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## Pinkpanther123

And hello to everyone  glad I found this forum!


----------



## Amily

judo, simi and sara - I am sorry that there has not been a good outcome for you.   
I have had that burning sensation with pessaries too. Not the pins and needles though!
One more day till OTD for me. Have not tested yet. Waiting to do bloodtest tomorrow. Hate this part of the wait in particular. On constant knicker check as my tum feels swollen and sore.
Good luck for tomorrow, catfish...
Great news multimum!


----------



## emma26

Will be thinking of you tomorrow cat-fish. Hope it works out for you!!

Also, so sorry to all the BFN's this weekend. Sending you big hugs from me!!

Multimum - Amazing for you hun!!! BIG congrats and good luck for the blood test tomo.

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Pink panther have a look at this link Hun, think it will be too early.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## Sarah333

Hi all

I just wanted to echo all the support messages for those who've not had the luck this time. Judo, Simi and Sara, I'm so sorry about the outcome. I wish you all the best for whatever move you make next. 

Amily, all the best tomorrow for you OTD. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Pinkpanther, it may be a tad early. Not that I can talk but best to wait if you can.

Katie, I had a fresh transfer. So far really not that many symptoms - I've had af style cramps, moodiness, sore boobs (although I believe that's the progesterone) and I'm leaking lots of clear, running discharge (soz for the too much info!).

Emma, gosh that sounds pretty stressful. Your clinic sounds really good though, taking your concerns seriously, reassuring you and sorting an early scan. Has it all settled now?

Cat, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow as well!!

Afm, I took another test today at 12dp5dt and got a BFP. Obviously I'm really happy but in a disbelieving way. Still waiting for OTD to arrive on Tuesday. While it's looking good I am not feeling pregnant. Even after clearing one hurdle it's like you can't really settle and relax cause the next one is fast approaching and looming large. The worry feels overwhelming.


----------



## emmsy85

After my day 5 transfer yesterday is there anything I should or should not do until I find out if it worked? Trying not to stress about things but just thought I'd draw on others experiences. Thanks


----------



## Pinkpanther123

Thanks  I will try my best to resist the test boxes in the cupboard!


----------



## pollita

That's great news Sarah! You and I have the same OTD but I'm too scared to test   Going to wait until Tuesday to see if AF arrives before I take a test I think! The last one I took was Friday and it was


----------



## emma26

Hi Sarah333,

Huge congrats on the BFP. It all sounds very promising!! Will be thinking of you Tuesday!!

Afm, the spotting has now turned peachy/brown and barely there. Starting to calm down a little now. 12 days till the scan, can't come quick enough. I am now 4wks 4days. Every day that goes by without a major bleed etc. is a blessing. 
I completely know what you mean now that I have the BFP, it almost feels worse than the 2ww as I am so utterly terrified of losing it. I didn't expect this, I expected to be celebrating and feeling so excited but I am so scared at the moment and doubt very much that I will relax until I have our baby in my arms, safe & sound.

xx


----------



## Katie15685

Congratulations Sarah. That all sounds good. Thank you for letting me know your symptoms. I have been experiencing those too xx. It's my first time so wasn't sure what I was supposed to be feeling xx 
I hope this week goes week and a resist the urge to test early xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Congratulations to BFP's wonderful news.
 to any BFN's, it's heartbreaking, everyone's time will come  

Can I go on list please. OTD 17th June.   for BFP 
Xxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

I'm so sorry for the bfn and sending loads ofv   

Congrats to the bfp and hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Xx


----------



## Coldilox

BFN for me, got my AF today.

Good luck to those still waiting x


----------



## nic1brady

Hi Katie

Good luck with you test day  

I was a day behind you I was on the Monday but my test isn't until the 18th June.

Are you on pesseries?  If you are then they can give you those feeling but all sounds good.

I hope the 15th is a special day for you im doing my wee early test that day im like you too impatient lol.  Just try and stay as relaxed as possible and my fingers are well and truly crossed for you hunni.

   xx


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hello everyone. I had my EC yesterday. Is this the right group to join for my 2ww?  I guess technically the wait starts after ET. But that is right around the corner for me. 
I am a first timer with IVF so looking for support with others going through. I have been reading this website during my DR and stimming and it was really helpful. You are all so wise!!!!!
I down regulated with zoladex for a long time due to cysts and endometriosis that was exaggerated by 2 rounds of clomid. But now all seems ok. Relatively smooth ride so far. 
I will hear on Tuesday about my ET and if they will go back in on Tuesday, Wednesday or Friday. I think I am hoping for Friday right?  From what I read blastocysts (5 days) have a better chance?  But anyone had success with 2 days?  
Hugs!  And good luck.


----------



## nhunt

Hi everyone 
I've got 4days until hpt, had 2 embryos transferred on 30th may, one 8 cell one not very good and clinic didn't have much hope for it... I Have been having really bad cramps, they were on and off Friday and Saturday and bearable, Sunday they were all day and quite painful felt like af was on way still cramps today. Saturday afternoon started to get spots of blood(brown colour) then Sunday it was abit more then spots with discharge (too much info sorry) then same today. Have I any hope left?


----------



## jacqui.g

Morning ladies,

Good luck to all those ladies who are testing today,    that you get your BFPs 


Thank you for for your help regarding the warm sensation in pubic area, didn't realise it was due to the cyclogest. The pins and needles have eased off now. Apart from that I have no symptoms. My positivity is slowly going the nearer I get to OTD on Friday. I've convinced myself it hasn't work. I'm to scared too test early. I hate this waiting. Sorry, feeling sorry for myself


----------



## A J

Hi ladies...can I join you on here please as I'm driving myself nuts!
I'm doing all the things I said I wouldn't this time- testing too early and searching Dr Google ( I could shoot him!!), he just doesn't give me the answers I want  

On Saturday 2dp5dt  I had a bit of brown spotting thinking that it was a good sign- implantation bleeding? But, it turned red on two toilet trips but only when I wiped (sorry tmi!!) then back to brown which has continued on and off since. Not a lot but it's still there. I have never had implantation bleeding before despite having 7bfp's so it has worried me a bit. Plus every pg has ended with bleeding then m/c at various stages, but why at this stage? I'm getting a little bit of lower abdominal cramping which I know is normal and due to the cyclogest but nothing else....
I'm 5dp5dt and have tested with a 'normal' ie not high sensitivity test and got a bfn. I had it lurking in my drawers and my logic is...well, it's not sensitive enough to pick up hcg so maybe I really am pg and this test isn't good enough. But, do I go out and buy a more sensitive test Or, wait until bloods on Thursday/hpt Saturday which is OTD. If I get through today without re-testing it will be a miracle.
Which is what I'm looking for a MIRACLE....

Here's hoping we all get our much deserved bfp and trouble free pregnancies      

AJ xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Welcome to the new ladies,  good luck to you all. Hope it's a positive outcome.

AJ on a 5dt implantation starts around 2dpt so probably be implantation bleeding Hun.  Don't panic just yet.

Coldilox I'm sorry to ear about your bfn. Big hugs to you.

Good luck for the ladies testing today,I hope the thread turns around after yesterday's news.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Good luck everyone testing today.
 coldilox  

Noticed a few of you ladies are having warm pubic area, I am always cold, even with the lovely weather recently I walk round the house with dressing gown on. Last few days though I am a lot warmer and my pubic area isounds like a lot of yours. Only difference is am not on pessaries. Is this a gd or bad sign?? 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MultiMum

Hiya


We've been to the clinic at it's OTD. They are sending the blood off for true numbers so we don't have that but they dipstick the blood first so we know it's a positive. 


As someone said....a positive is super news but VERY VERY scary.


I'll move off this board soon but just want to see the news from others.


----------



## cat-fish

The test from the clinic and my last internet cheapie test are both clearly negative today, so I guess that's it, it was just a chemical... poor little blastocysts, you tried so hard.

Onto the next cycle I guess.


----------



## mamafaith

Hi im new to this site and not sure of all the abreviations could i join this post please.
I am 7dp5dt with 1 embryo.
I used donor eggs due to early menopause we got 22 eggs 10 fertilized lost 1 had 1 blastocyst which was transfered last monday 2 more embryos made it which have been frozen. I test on friday 14/6/13 really starting to feel nervous now.

I had cramping day of transfer then each evening on d3pt and d4pt had no symptoms since except really sore breasts.

Good luck everyone


----------



## jacqui.g

Catfish - sending you    all the best for your next cycle.

Multimum - congrats on your BFP, you never stop worrying. Hope you have a stress free  8.5 months. Try to relax and enjoy.

Fingerscrossed - I hoping the warm feeling in the pubic area is a good sign   

Welcome mamafaith your OTD is the same as mine, like you I also have no real symptoms. Getting really nervous as well.

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Cherubteacher

Hi ladies, I'm really stressing out now as I just went to the toilet and had some brown spotting/discharge. My trst date is in 4 days and I'm so afraid it's my period arriving. I'm 9dp3dt. I guess it's too late for implantation bleeding? I'll be so distraught if I get a bfn as I can't afford to fund a cycle and I don't know what to do. Sorry for the panicking post.


----------



## Sarah333

Hi all

Cherub, try not to worry. Not that I'm an expert but I don't think its too late for implantation bleeding. Every woman is different and unless it gets heavy and painful I would stay positive. 

Mamafaith and Jacqui, I too have had no obvious symptoms - some mild cramping and moodiness and thats all. I wish there was something more obvious!

Catfish, so sorry about your chemical.  But you're right to take the positives from it - that you have demonstrated your body could get to the point it did. It was so close this time, I hope the next cycle you get even further.

Multimum, many congrats! I so agree its scary. it seems there's aways the next hurdle to cross and worry about.  You're lucky your clinic does the blood test. Mine only relies on the home preg test.  So strange the inconsistencies of the treatment/care between clinics....

Pollita, I hope tomorrow goes well. I'll keep my fingers crossed!!

Many thanks Emma and Katie!

Coldilox, I'm so sorry.  This process is not an easy one to say the least.  I wish you all the best. 

And all the best to everyone I've missed!


----------



## Katie15685

Hi nic1brady

Yes I am on cyclogest pessaries400mg twice a day and progynova 3 times a day xx. I have read that they can cause my symptoms I am experiencing. 
Not having a good day day today (emotionally). I feel like my period is about to start very soon and all I want to do is cry. 😞
I need time to fly now xx. According to a chart I was reading my embryo should have finished implanting yesterday and hcg should have started to show slightly xxx


----------



## pollita

So sorry to hear that cat-fish  

I am petrified of testing, to the point where I'm tempted not to test tomorrow and just test at the weekend if AF still hasn't appeared. The last test I did was Friday (10dpo) and it was negative and I think in my heart I know it's going to be negative but I don't want to face it right now. I had pre-af cramps on Thursday and Friday but nothing over the weekend or today. Boobs still large and tender. It's constant knicker watch right now, argh!

I have one test left over so mate I will tomorrow, maybe I won't. We shall see.


----------



## Katie15685

Hi pollita 

I am wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow  

I feel as if I am on knicker watch too. Just feels too similar to my normal af symptoms. 
i want to test tomorrow. But is it too early ( tomorrow is 7dp5det) i had a frozen et  xx


----------



## A J

Congrats Multimum       a BFP!!! xx

Wow...it's stressful isn't it? I went back to my internet cheapie test after an hour and there was a faint positive. I realise that it's not accurate after the given time so went and did a first response early test and got a BFN- I'm up and down all the time, feeling negative then optimistic!! I wish I would stop doing this to myself...hope nobody else is as nuts as me doing this? Good luck to all of you with OTD tomorrow- I have another 3 days until mine so still in with a chance    

AJ xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Helppppp......

Started getting strange shooting like pains in my side, bottom of back. Never experienced anything like this before. It's bearable, just very strange and uncomfortable. No other symptoms. Currently 4dp5dt. What could this be 
I am also an emotional wreck today  
Was crying watching Jeremy Kyle this morning, I am feared for my sanity   Maybe being off work and watching daytime tele isn't for me 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stefxoxo

Hello, I am new here.  Going of my mind. I've done ivf and past the cycle currently on my last day of 2ww. I did big mistake I poas this morning 11dp5dt and the most awfully thing ever it's negative"!!!! Is there any any hope for me..?


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi stefxoxo.
I have never had a BFP myself but I have read so many stories on here about ladies who have tested negative until OTD then got their BFP. Don't want to give you false hope but it is definately possible 
Good luck for tomorrow, sticky vibessssss right at you xxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi fingerscrossed7

I am 6dp5dt and have been getting pains in my left side and bottom of back today. Like you say it's bearable. Also felt like I could cry all day today xx. 
I hope you feel a bit better soon and your 2ww goes quickly for you xx


----------



## TippyToes

Hi stefxoxo. Just to reassure you that i tested negative until. My otd. Which was 14dp 5dt. And was positive. Try not to worry. It is totally possible to still get your dream.
Lisa x


----------



## Merlin71

Sorry cat fish. I dont get on here much so finding it hard to catch up with everyone. X


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi katie15685
Sounds like we're having same symptoms, let's hope it's a good sign, am hoping it could be the embie nestling deep. 
I am feeling like it has worked this time for me, kind of always go with my gut feeling, I felt that way for about a week after last transfer than just knew it hadn't worked. Hoping The positive feelings stay this time but only time will tell. how have you been other than recent pains??
I don even need to be upset am just crying   emotionallll   person
When's ur OTD
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi fingerscrossed7 

I am praying its all a good sign. I was feeling positive but today has worried me slightly xx. I have had sore boobs. They are slightly larger and quite sore to touch and had a little bit if backache. 
I was the same this morning. Just say there and cried (at work) 
I may be being stupid. What does OTD stand for
Xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Your symptoms are sounding really positive   I wouldn't feel to worried.
Not stupid at all, took me a while to pick up all the lingo. Official test date.... What day has your clinic told you to test??
How many embies did you transfer?? Was it a fresh cycle??
xxxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

I am trying not to worry. Xxx. 
Now that makes sense lol. It's Saturday. But Saturday is my birthday so may do it Friday first so I can get my head round it xx
I had one day 5 blastocyst transferred. It was frozen. As my ovaries swelled to the size of melons but strangely enough It didn't develop into OHSS xx. 
How about you ?? Xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi,

I am having Ovulation  Induction Treatment with Menopur injectables. I ovulated Sunday morning at 1am, however, the nurse has told me to start the pessarys on Tuesday evening, but the consultant said tonight?!

Im really worried as the nurse was adamant not to start them too early?!

Can anyone please share what advice they have been given.

Many Thanks


----------



## mamafaith

Thank you for all the welcomes. Sarah333 think thats the worst thing second guessing symptoms or lack of i try to curb my thoughts negative or otherwise so i dont become an emotional wreck but its so hard.

Jacqui.g getting close now and very real.

Ive said today to my husband that i almost dont want OTD to arrive and then i really do i think because the hope of what could be isnt as scary as facing upto the test.

The 2ww is without doubt the hardest part of this journey.

Hope and wishes to everyone testing in the morning xx


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi ladies,

Well i'm in for EC tomorrow, so hoping after a few days i will be PUPO and joining you all on here xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Katie.
I tested early last cycle, was BFN but wasn't going to change so may aswell have known. This time am not to sure, I think I will test a little early. AF is due sat so think if it doesn't arrive maybe sat if not Sunday. Gives me a day or two for a miracle if another BFN. 
What a fantastic birthday present that would be for you. I really hope it's your time, would be fantastic, celebrate with a lovely meal and ice cold glass of black currant and soda mmmm hahaha. Fingers crossed for you 
I also had FET 1 blast. Hoping now this lil 1 will stick it out. Only had the 1 frostie so fresh cycle if this isn't successful. Omg sounds painful, glad to hear your fine and have now Transfered. 
Am feeling excited but trying not to get to hopeful but on other hand I want to be hopeful and enjoy this if it's a BFP. Just sooo hard. How we don't all end up in str8 jackets I don't know 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Good luck tomorrow sammy joe
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

My partner has booked a meal for us and our close friends ( the ones that know) for Saturday so it will either be blackcurrant n soda or a glass wine xx 
It would be the best pressie over xx. I am crossing everything. When is your OTD xx 

I think I need a straight jacket lol xx


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hi sharry!  Can you add me to the list. I had egg collection on June 9.  ET scheduled this week.  So my news will be delivered around June 25. I am a first timer so not totally up to speed with all of this. But would like to join in. Thanks!


----------



## pollita

BFN for me  I guess it was expected but onto the next cycle now (whenever AF decides to arrive!)


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies. Can I join you please. Am now 3 dp 5dt and no symptoms yet...hoping and praying though


----------



## Sarah333

It's a bfp for me. I'm so pleased. After three years of trying naturally and nothing I wasn't sure my body was capable of getting pregnant. Fingers crossed things continue to go well.

Sorry for the lack of personals. I'm so sorry to those with bfns. I wish you all the best for your next goes!

X


----------



## Katie15685

Hi everyone 
Has anyone had the urge to test on 7dp5dt. 
I did this morning and wish I hadn't (bfn) Is there still hope for me  Xx


----------



## A J

Pollita...so, sorry to hear you have had a bfn. It's such a tough game to be in- hope you are ok? xx

Sarah...CONGRATS on your bfp- relax a bit now and let nature continue it's wonders xx

Katie...I have done exactly the same as you and tested early, really wishing I hadnt. I tested first yesterday 5dp5dt and again today and have had a bfn. As I had bleeding on Saturday I assumed it was from implantation and there should be enough hcg to show upon a test I really dont know...I guess there must be a reason the clinics give a specific day for testing. My clinic asks for bloods 8dpt and urine two days later so I still have two days before they want the bloods done so there is still hope, but am expecting the worst. When is you OTD? xx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi A J 
My OTD is Saturday. I just have to do a home pregnancy. I am not having a blood test ( my clinic didn't say I had too ) the stress is doing my head in xx. Really wish I hadn't tested today. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I just pray that my results changes xx


----------



## Katie15685

Congratulations Sarah xxx


----------



## A J

Hi Katie...my official hpt day is Sat too and to be honest I'm not sure whether to do bloods on Thurs as well or just do a hpt every day. My clinic prefer bloods but as I hate having it done I may just stick with the hpt. The waiting is a killer. When did you have transfer? I had mine day 5 blast on Wed 5th xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Katie and AJ definately don't give up hope yet it's to early for most people to show and if AF isn't here there's always hope. Trying to find something I will post now xxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

pollita   good luck in your next steps

Congratulations Sarah, wonderful news,
it happens ladies so let's be positive  

Hiya to jammy j and lakshmi22 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

This is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt :

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Trace25

Morning ladies, so much has been happening on here since last week so have been trying to catch up all morning! Congrats to all the BFP's and I'm so sorry for everyone that didn't get their dream this time  

I just got back from Portugal yesterday so haven't tested again since Thursday and I'm praying its still a BFP   OTD is tomorrow 12th and I know I won't sleep tonight. My symptoms haven't really changed still getting cramping like AF symptoms, feeling emotional at the slightest thing, feeling tired all the time and having lots of clear watery discharge (sorry for the TMI). I've had no spotting or bleeding and my boobs don't feel any different which is kinda worrying me as these seem to be big indications of a positive. 

Sarah333- huge congrats!! Really pleased for you   x


----------



## karen81

Hi ladies
Can i join you? i`m on 5dp3dt , i had 2 perfect embryos put back and wait for miracle!!...... i been feeling a bit cramp since ET and a bit bloated as well i just hop this is not a bad sigh.....
My OTD is on 17th (clinic want have blood) but i really willing to test early .... this wait is driving me crazy!!


----------



## A J

Welcome karen81 xx

Trace25...I'm sure its fine if you have already had a bfp a few days ago. Good luck for OTD xx

Fingerscrossed 7 ...thank you so much for posting that. Helps me to keep my hopes up a little. My clinic originally said bloods on 12th but changed it to 13th so it must make a difference even when testing with bloods xx

Hope everyone else is coping ok today? xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi karen81, welcome, you'll fit in nicely here, I am definately going crazy and sure a lot if not all of us on here are aswell. 
AJ - I found it very helpful so definately worth the share. Definately keep hopeful though, even 24hrs can be the difference between BFN and BFP. It's so hard not to test early, I did last time and said I wouldn't next cycle but am already plotting to test and have bought numerous tests, there exploding out the draw and callin my name. Must resistttttt. 
Stay strong ladies
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamafaith

Sarah333 

Congratulations on your bfp


----------



## Katie15685

AJ - I had my 5 day blast put back on Tuesday the 4th xx. Thanks for the info fingerscrossed7  
I am going to try and hold out till Saturday now. I just keep thinking the worse now. My af are usually all over the place as i suffer with pcos. I thought my stimulation was bad but this defiantly beats that regards to my stress levels. 
I am so glad I found this website. You have all given me hope xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi ladies, can i join? Just had ET today, 2 blasts. last 2ww this kept me sane, so hopefully you can help me this time. to stop me going     
nervous especially after last time's shortlived bfp but excited too. resting up to day but back to work tomorrow.


----------



## MultiMum

*Sarah - *fab fab fab. See you on the other board 

*AJ *- everything crossed for you

*Cat fish - *    please don't give up hope.

*Fingers - *I cry at the Jeremy K show 2WW or not!

Me - had an initial positive but clinic want to repeat bloods tomorrow - Wednesday. Not too sure why.


----------



## jacqui.g

Congrats Sarah on your


----------



## PixieMcG

Congrats Sarah. 

Please don't give up hope ladies if you have tested early you never know if its late implantation or not. I pray the results turn around for you ladies.

I'm only a week in and I'm honestly scared, test date is next Wednesday but I wish it was tomorrow. Well I do and I don't.


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hi there!  I am just back from the clinic after having 2x 4-cell very good embryos implanted. It is my first time trying this so I am not sure what to expect!  Just trying to be cool .  My embryos were only 2 days in the dish.....so I was hoping for longer because I thought that was better.  But the embryologist said these 2 were great and I only had 5 others that had "fragments" inside them. So they will see if even they can be frozen.  I am so worried about the eggs floating out of my uterus now!  That is my main worry to be honest. I figure with all the progesterone tablets etc up there I just hope they stay up there!!!!   I am aware of every bend, laugh and sneeze!  Should I really be worried about this?  

And how long until implantation now since they are only 2 days old?

Also I didn't know you could test before the official day (mine is June 24 but I will wait an extra day until June 25 as that is my grandmas birthday).  

Thanks for the info!  You are all so wise!  

PS.  Congrats to those who are + and strength/courage to those who are -


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi everyone.
Today I am literally sweating like a pig, my whole body is wet I am that hot. What is happening? Thinking I might be getting sick but hoping it could be a good sign?? Anyone else like this? I am never warm. Ever. 
Proper emotional wreck aswell, sobbing at anything and everything
Well done lakshmi, just sit back and relax now  
Welcome to the wait yoga bunny 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi fingerscrossed7 

I keep getting hot sweats at night. Thats what wakes me up through the night. I think it's my hormones xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

I have been like that most of the day. Seems to of calmed down now, hope it's still a good sign though.
How have you been today Katie 
You managed o steer clear from any more tests??
Xxxxxxx


----------



## karen81

hi ladies
Lakshmi welcome is my first IVF  as well.... clinic says to carry on normal activity as usual so don`t worry to much either i know is hard.

fingercrossed7 i`m not having any warm up at the moment and today feel quite well actually.... dunno if good or bad sigh

Ladies did the clinic give you any percentage of your possibly pregnancy? my one give me a 60% percentage of pregnancy as i transfer 2 embryos but don`t know if is good or bad....

i still keep worry about i had only 3 days transfer, even they said were perfect i read a lot about on internet and most says even if embryos is perfect on day 3 it may be not arrives at day 5..... i wish now i forced them a bit to keep my embryos in culture till day 5


----------



## karen81

Sharry can you put me in the list as well please?..... i had IVF and transfer day was 6/05/13 and it was 3 days trasfer .... thank you


----------



## karen81

sorry sharry test day is 17th


----------



## mamafaith

Sharry could you add me to the list aswell please test day 14th june. Thanks.


----------



## yogabunny

fingerscrossed, being hot is a good sign, raised temperature good sign of early pregnancy. i have had hot sweats in past during different stages of treatment at about 3 am that wake me up, my acupuncture guy says it can be your liver finding it hard to deal with the hormones. xxxx

crimson, i do think that extremem tiredness is a sign too.

uh-oh i can see me symptom spotting already!! x

is anyone else doing gestone injections? i had to do it myself this morning and will have to for the rest of the 2ww, it is the worst bit, i find it challenging getting to my butt with the needle! I meant to ask at the clinic today if can do it in my thigh but i forgot...   oops.


----------



## mamafaith

2 more days left to try and occupy myself before otd on friday. Trying to stop myself from looking at baby stuff and websites although tbh doing this has got my through all this helped positive thinking im still realistic i know all the info and negative possibilities but day dreaming is a positive escape.

Anyway really nervous now i question every thought i have thinking will it jinx the outcome!
This 2ww exhausts your emotions 

Hope you all doing well.


----------



## scottsmrs

Hi Ladies, huge congrats to those with bfps and    to those with the heartbreaking bfns.    I'm going through this 2ww as an intended mother, our wonderful friend is our surrogate.  I check this page several times a day, watching all your symptoms, texting our surrogate asking how she is, if she feels any different.  I'm sorry if it sounds insensitive but I actually envy you all, the symptoms, the knicker watching, the shall I shant I with the hpts.  Surrogate ovulated last Wednesday (5th)  according to clearblue fertility monitor so we're thinking we should be able to test next Wednesday/Thursday.  Sorry to waffle on ladies.  I must admit its this page that's keeping me going.  The positivity of you all is awe inspiring.  

Much love
Marie


----------



## A J

Multimum...it's quite normal for a clinic to repeat bloods two days later to look for a doubling pattern. They will want to check that the blood reading is doubling approx every 2-3 days as it should so don't worry. Did they give you a number today to go from? xx


----------



## Katie15685

Fingercrossed7. I haven't been too bad throughout the day. Just keep saying to myself that it was too early to test. I still keep thinking my af is going to arrive so been in and out the toilet most of the day. Decided not to test again just yet xx. 
How have you been feeling today xx


----------



## Amily

for me!
Can't believe it! Had bloodtest (142) yesterday and back tomorrow hoping the numbers have doubled. Had IVIG drip yesterday (immune issues) and felt so ill afterwards. 
Yogabunny - I had a prontogest injection (like gestone) and it is a wold of pain. Crippled myself last time so be careful. Don't think you can do leg. Couldn't put my right foot on the floor when I got up (or tried to) today.
Good luck in your journey, marie! Hope it's great news!
Sweating and tirredness are both good signs though sweating can be progesterone too.


----------



## A J

CONGRATULATIONS Amily fantastic, fantastic, news!!       xx Fingers crossed those numbers have jumped through the roof tomorrow xx


----------



## karen81

well done Amily..... massive CONGRATULATION!!!


----------



## yogabunny

amily - fantastic, congratulations! how did you cripple yourself, i'm scared now!? did you get it in the wrong spot? I know what you mean, is getting more painful, but hopefully worth it

scottsmrs - how exciting for you, what an amazing friend you have, must be hard not to text every 5 minutes! xx

mamafaith - well done at holding out, nearly there. i am going to be positive, i figure, if it's bad news i'll be devastated anyway ... x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Congratulations amily   gr8 news

Same OTD Karen, good luck for Monday 

Hopefully yoga bunny, am praying it is a good sign, was thinking might be all the hormones. Roll n Monday.

Hi mamafaith not long now for you. Good luck.

Katie - AF hasn't arrived so always a good sign and I would say you definately tested to early so being positive is best, you have a few days to play with so don't give up yet, BFP could be days away   

Hiya to anyone i Have missed 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinky27

Ladies does it matter what time you take the pessarys?

Im sure I read online that they have to be taken every 12 hours, so if you start at 7am you have to take the next one at 7pm?! Is that right?

xxx


----------



## karen81

yes Tinky pessarys every 12h..... so if you took at 7 am shold be 7pm..... however i never so precise i just take one when i wake up and one before bed..... 
fingercrossed are you gonna test early??... xx


----------



## Tinky27

Im only at the start of my two week wait, but I will try my hardest not to test as it only leads to disappointment and stress!

I wasn't told about the 12 hour rule, I took mine at 7am this morning and haven't taken it yet.  Do you take yours so far apart, im worried that i'll ruin my chances :-( xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Karen - I tested early my last cycle and got BFN which got me down so said I wouldn't test early again. 
Now though am thinking no matter when I tested last cycle it would have been BFN so looks like the hpt's exploding out my drawer will be getting used before Monday. 
AF is due sat tho so will poss test then if it hasn't shown it's ugly face by sat mornin. Surely a BFP would show by then, if it's bad news I have two days to pray for a miracle
How about yourself? Any thoughts on early/late testing??
Xxxxxx.


----------



## jacqui.g

Congratulations Amiliy on your BFP. Enjoy the next 8.5 months.


Scottsmrs - you are also an inspiration, and I wish you all the best for your test next week. 


As some of you ladies had mentioned about the night sweats, I've been suffering with this for the last few nights were I've woken up drenched and have had to change. I hoping as someone previously said it could be a good sign    
I've managed to not to test so far, but my resolve is starting to wane. I don't have any Hpt in the house which is probably why I haven't tested thus far.


I hope you are all doing well seeding you all


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Jacqui - once them hpt's are in the house they call your name every second of the day. I even bought 6 on Sunday, then had to get another 3 Monday 'just incase'. Most prob of picked some up today aswell if I would of went out. It's addictive once you start aswell. 
Good luck when you do test 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hi all!  Anyone know if I can take melatonin for sleep during 2ww?  Also I did some ab exercises (10 sit ups) tonight without thinking and now am petrified that I have done something wrong!  I had my ET today and so it is just my first day of the 2ww and I am already neurotic!  .


----------



## Hopefulella

Lakshmi you need to be resting Hun if you have had your et today. In my booklet the clinic gave me it says to avoid sit-ups cos it can stop the blood flow and cause dizziness. Don't know how true this is   it recommends yoga, walking and swimming. Xx


----------



## karen81

fingercrossed i was planning to have early test on saturday with hubby but in same time very scary to see a BFN.....so not sure jet..............
have nice nite ladies!


----------



## Trace25

Morning ladies, well this morning is OTD and its a    

Just hope it stays, very confusing time as you want to be excited and so happy but I'm still worried and scared something bad will happen, suppose I just need to take it one day at a time not think too much about everything. 

Good luck to all those still waiting on their result.


----------



## Amily

Congratulations, Trace!!!!! Brilliant news!


----------



## yogabunny

great news trace, congratulations


----------



## mamafaith

Congratulations Trace!!!


----------



## Katie15685

Hi fingwrcrossed7

I feel much better today. I had 9 hours sleep without waking once. The crampy pains have gone and just left with a dull ache and af hasn't arrived yet. So I am keeping my fingers crossed xx. Not long too go now. How are you feeling xx


----------



## mg2

Hi everyone - haven't posted on here yet. It's our OTD today (2nd IUI) and we got a very faint line this morning. We have just had our blood test so we will know either way by this afternoon but I just wondered if there is a reason to be hopeful?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## karen81

Hello everyone!!
Trace ci gearulation!! Xxxx
Mg2 of course if you see faint line in the test you def will have positive on the blood!!!


----------



## karen81

Hello everyone else who is waiting like me 😥😥😥


----------



## jacqui.g

Congratulations to Trace and mg2 on your   , I don't think the worrying will ever stop until you get your little bundle in your arms. All the best for your pregnancies and try to enjoy it.


Fingerscrossed -every time I pass a pharmacy I can hear the Hpt calling me


----------



## mamafaith

Morning everyone hope you all feeling ok.

I feel really excited today just want friday to be here to do test i am feeling bit tempted to to test early but i wont.

I took the 2 weeks off work from my td to next tuesday just so i could relax i work in mental health so it is very stressful and high energy.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Morningggg.
Congratulations trace  

Katie - full 9 hours sounds gr8, I had a lovely wake up call from my nephew, been up playing since, think I could do with a catnap now   roll on when it's like this every morning with my own lil cherub. 
I woke up really warm but seems to have subsided now. I was convinced its worked now am trying to stay a bit level headed, don't want to be to disappointed but I love this feeling like I am pregnant even if it's just in my mind. Hurry uppp Monday, definately testing early, thinking Saturday. Are you holding out til sat now?? 

Mg2 - definately a good sign no matter how faint   best of luck with high numbers 

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone's doing well

Xxxxxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Morning,


Mamafaith, not long to go now. The closer it gets the more scared, I'm becoming. Like you I've taken the this period off work. I work as cabin crew on the long haul routes. Not as stressful as your job, but can be quite physical pushing those meal trollies, up the aisle. Didn't want to take any chances.


I woke up drenched again, at 2am had to change. Apart from the night sweats I don't have any symptoms. Except from the occasional dull ache in my side. Which is probably due the cyclogest I have to take 3 times a day.


All the best to those testing today x


----------



## Katie15685

Hi fingercrossed7

I am praying it has worked for you xx. I don't think I will last to Saturday. I may do it Friday xx. I am trying not to get to excited as I don't do well with disappointment. Feel a lot better today though xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

It's horrible getting one line, I would love for once to see something, even a faint line, I think I would have a heart attack with excitement. My neighbours would think someone had been murdered the racket I would make.

Here's   this is our time, got to be someone's and we all deserve it.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

just need to do a me rant !
I have just wasted an hour trying to inject my gestone into my bum, so finally went down to the doctors and got them to do it! very lovely nurses made me do it in front of them and it was ok. no issues yesterday, but today self injecting was too much. i broke one vial, and then found the most painful spot to inject! made myself anxious which in turn made me anxious about being ancious when supposed to be uber calm embie mother ship!   Just had to tell someone who would understand  breath. cup of decaf tea and back to work on my laptop, i may take laptop to bed and work from there for rest of the morning! xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

What a morning yoga bunny. 
It's good to get it out and have a rant. Never had gestone injections, few ladies seem to have trouble with them. 
Things we put ourselves through, just think today's is done now, positive energy for the rest of the day  
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thanks you fingerscrossed xxx helps to get it out, as now must pretend nothing has happened and talk to work people!
hope your day is going better


----------



## lconn

lackshmi I wouldn't advise taking melatonin as is helps you sleep (it is a natural hormone in the body) but too much may  affect things.Parcetamol is only recommended. Sit ups are a no no also. I do believe that the embryo does not remember if its been sitting in a lab or in a fallopian tube so  you can still do lots of the things that your used to doing cos if it was natural you wouldnt yet know.You wouldn't in normal circumstances be resting but just take it easy no heavy lifting. 
SERENITY PRAYER-
God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## karen81

hi ladies
cramp like af pain for me today again...... bit scary to be honest!!
back to work tomorrow and nor really looking forward as my mind is somewhere else.....
fingercrossed how r you hunny? any pain at all?
big hugs all of u in waiting!!!


----------



## yogabunny

hang in there karen, crampy achey feeling can be good sign, can also be the progesterone, so very confusing. 
good luck for tomorrow - work is helping me to be distracted, but as you can see, i work for myself and still finding it too easy to be on FF instead!! x

i felt funny yesterday but seems far too early for anything, was hot and very tired after transfer. i like to think it was the hatching blast attaching, but think was probably imagining it. 

Iconn thanks for the prayer, i am loving affirmations at the moment. x


----------



## karen81

yogabunny did you had one blasts transfer?.....i had 2 embryos at day 3 and this worry me much more i wish i push them to have blast but at that time i just followed what clinic suggest  grrrrr


----------



## mamafaith

Jacqui.g  I know exactly what you mean, i am excited but so nervous we've got 2 more sleeps left lets just hope and pray that friday is our day!!

Ive been hot each night but not had the sweats my breasts have been so sore though and i had cramping on day 3 & 4 after transfer but nothing since ive been taking 12mg progynova and 2 cyclogest a day.

Hope everyone having good day today x


----------



## yogabunny

karen, i had 2 embies transferred, they were blasts when frozen, but one had "been set back" from the thaw, the other hatching.
please don't worry i have seen arguments for both sides. and seen many successes on here from day 2 and day 3 and failures from day 5s. 

i feel sad that we lost so many embies between day 3 and day 5 and feel that some of them could have been viable embryos. our clinic goes to blast if you have enough to risk it.
IVF is a science but no way an exact one yet, that is my personal feeling only, but i feel that going to blast does not always find the best embies. My miscarriage was with one of our highest quality blasts...  

i am sure your little ones are getting snuggly in there


----------



## karen81

yogabunny i totally agree with you. i read a lot about the day 3 or 5 and is really tricky one.... just hope my little one are strong enough to hang inside....

have read that the survival of embryos is depending of egg quality? any of you ladies has heard something like that?


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi everyone,

Karen - cramp like pains can be a good sign so don't be scared. I kind of get aches and pains then they go. It's confusing me   I was convinced I was going to be blessed this time but today the negative feelings are rising and now am not so sure. If only it was a 2day wait instead of 2week, how good would that be?? 
I rang work before and said I should be back in Monday. It's my OTD so not looking forward to it but can't really afford anymore time off. Good luck tomorrow, hopes it goes ok.

Way I look at the embies, some don't make it to blast so as yoga bunny said if you don't have enough to risk getting them to blast its best to get them back inside we're they belong ASAP to give them the best shot at reaching this stage and beyond. 
Out of my 14 eggs only 5 fertilised and that was down to egg quality so would definately say quality plays a big part.
Only 2 from them 5 made it to blast though, 1 Transfered fresh cycle and have my lil snow baby on board now.
14 eggs is over a years worth and only 2 a year being embies kind of scares me but suppose am lucky to have gotten them 2, just pray now my snowie fights To stay for the ride
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies 

I too am having funny aches etc today, not quite cramps just not right. 1 week to go, OTD seems like such a long time away.

Lets hope ladies that it all turns out positive for us. 

Cx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi Rachel
Welcome and good luck with your 2 embies. Are you doing fresh cycle? 
Xxxxx


----------



## Lakshmi22

Thanks iconn for the tips on melatonin and on sit ups. I feel so stupid for doing those sit ups!!!. I just thought hi impact exercise was off the list (and heavy lifting). But not sit ups!    I usually blow off frustration with a good run and now that i am on light exercise i am even more frustrated!  but i will try to be patient. This is my first 2ww and already I think I have lost a marble or two. As for melatonin I know that they have done a few studies with its use in ivf and found a mild benefit in embryo quality. But maybe this was an isolated finding. Has anyone else heard about that?  Too bad as my recurring thoughts of those sit ups are keeping me up at night and melatonin always does the trick for me!


----------



## mg2

Thanks for your positive responses. I am in a limbo state right now! I got 36 on my blood test and the clinic like to see 50 for a definite positive. I am going back on Friday for another test. Anyone got any experience with this? My head is all over the place!

Wishing good news to all over the coming days xxx


----------



## Tinalou

Hello ladies! 
Well today was my ET and I may burst over the next 2 weeks. This was our first ivf - I'm 38 in a couple of weeks and DH is 34. I have severe PCOS and endo and we have been ttc for 7 years......anyhow £££££'s later we had a go at ivf. EC was traumatic but they got 5 eggs which all fertilised although one went a bit odd! Luckily on day 3 we had 2 x 8 cells and 2 x 7 cells sowe waited till today when we had one fab grade blasto and one a little bit behind that popped back in. The others hadn't done much so don't look good enough to freeze or not that we were told.
So that in a nut shell is me! 
Good luck to all you lovelies out there
Tina xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mg2 - i don;t have experience, i'm sure someone will come along, i do have experience of limbo though so sending you some strength for that! I think the important is always that it doubles when you go back.... so lots of luck for friday xxx

welcome Tina and rachel to the wait 

hi to everyone else x


----------



## Tinky27

I'm only only 4 days past ovulation and it already feels like forever!!!!   to you all xx


----------



## karen81

hi Rachel welcome and wuauuu what story you had!! glad you had chance to use ur egg and lots of luck it will work for u!!
Mg2 sorry i never done this blood test....is my first ivf....i`m sure somebody will give u advice about it
tinalui welcome hun!!

nothing new from me..... still having a bit pain, i had to take paracetamol at lunch time, but now is just little bit lower pain.....


----------



## Tinalou

Wow Rachel - it's a good job I went to Middlesbrough for second opion as my consultant in scarborough wanted to give me a hysterectomy 3 years ago at the age of 34! I just wonder how many people take what hey say as gospel? Xxx


----------



## A J

Mg2 I agree with yogabunny that the most important thing is that the number doubles every 2-3 days. 36 is a definite positive. I had one of my pg's starting with a number like this (39 I think it was), mine did double and was ok but unfortunatly for me didn't keep doubling. Fingers crossed for Friday hun.The  waiting is the worst part of all this   xx

I have had another bfn on a hpt today so not feeling too hopeful atm   I hate blood tests and was hoping that a hpt would give me the answer I was looking for but as it hasn't I need to have my bloods  tomorrow OTto put a final answer to this. The clinic said I could do a hpt Sat, 2 days later but I don't trust them!! (the hpt's that is) 

AJ xx


----------



## nicstar79

Hi everyone,


Can I join jn as well please? 


I had a FET on the 8th June and my test date is the 19th. This is my fifth 2ww    and the waiting doesn't get any easier,thats for sure. This is my third attempt to try for a sibling for my daughter who was born after 2 PGD cycles in 2008/09. I have had failed FET's in April 13 and October 12. 


Im already symptom spotting and wondering how Im going to get through the next week.


Good luck to all of you on your 2ww , Im looking forward to catching up with your journeys.


Nic


----------



## yogabunny

oh my goodness rachel so pleased the coordinator was doing her job so well  
dand tina, that's scary, so glad you got a second opinion. x

welcome nic   

good luck aj for tomorrow's bloods x


----------



## Crazylou1979

Hi ladies I had frozen transfer on the 4 June blood test due fri 14 June not looking good lots off pains in tummy and boobs are so swollen but feels like period coming soon xxx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi crazylou1979

I had my transfer the same day. I have been getting those symptoms too since Saturday. I am not having a blood test though. Just got to do a hpt on Saturday. Did do one Tuesday though which one negative but probably way to early. 
Keep positive xx


----------



## karen81

Hi crazylou i think more or less we all in the same boat .....i`m having pain as well ....i`m try to believe is the progesterone pessaries.....at the end those pain we got can be everything and can be nothing lol....
nice nite evryone.....


----------



## Pinkpanther123

Morning, did a HPT as it was my OTD today and BFN.


----------



## Pinkpanther123

Just worked out that my OTD today I would be 11dp5dt. I had my ET on 2nd June. Is this about right? Trying to find some hope that it could still happen.


----------



## Katie15685

Hi pinkpamther123

My OTD is Saturday. And that will be 11dt5dt. 
I couldn't resist and did another hpt this morning and its still a big fat bfn. I am holding no hope for Saturday as there wasn't even the faintest line xxx


----------



## yogabunny

pinkpanther - sorry to hear that    ! don't want to give false hope, but perhaps you could test tomorrow, did you use a sensitive test like clear blue. or a cheapie... what do you feel? 

my previous cycle they gave me 10 dp 5dt as otd but this time different nurse said 14dp 5dt and said i could early test at 12 dp if i was desperate! - she said important to wait with frozen cycles as it can take longer for hcg to rise, but my last one was a FET too, so not sure why it's different this time?

katie - hold out xxx there is still hope. sending some


----------



## mamafaith

Morning everyone.

Pinkpanther so sorry about your bfn    sending you love.

Katie fingers crossed there still some chance.

Im due to test tomorrow so nervous it will be 11dpt i thought it would of been monday which would been 14dpt but just   it will turn out good news.


----------



## Katie15685

I am trying to stay positive mamafaith. I was going to test tomorrow as its my bday Saturday. But I think I will wait till Saturday gives me a few extra hours for things to change xx good luck and lots of wishes for tomorrow xx


----------



## Pinkpanther123

Yoga bunny - thanks, still a little hope but feel like its the outcome. This is my first ICSI, had two middle of the road embs put back, but guess they weren't good enough. I'm going to call the hospital this morning to update them and will see what they say. Don't want to think about having to go through this process again.


----------



## yogabunny

pinkpanther - i know hun, i felt like that from my first cycle, the thought of doing it again was     it felt like i was the statistic for things going wrong i was allergic to buselerin, then we had to stop due to ohss and then carry on with a frozen. but you will be surprised at your own strength, especially if you give yourself time to recharge, for us it helped taking a holiday and letting hair down a bit for a month or two!  and now here i am again   let us know what the hospital say. xx


----------



## Pinkpanther123

P.s it was a clear blue test and also did a morisons one, both bfn


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies sorry about your bfn this morning, it's hard when you want it so badly.

I'm only 6dpt so got another 6 days to wait until OTD seems so far away, I want to know but m also scared to test as last time it was a bfn. 

What we do to ourselves.


----------



## jacqui.g

Morning ladies,


Pinlpather - so sorry about your news, take time out for yourself, you'll be amazed in a few months you'll be ready to do this crazy process again. I didn't get a BFP until my 2nd attempt. I now have a beautiful 2yr old son. What ever you decide I wish you all the best.   


Mamafaith - I'm so nervous about testing tomorrow, I feel physically sick. I'll be 14dpt, but I had a 3dt embryo. I've gone to boots bought my Hpt ready for tomorrow. My emotions are all over the place. I have no symptoms. Just      it's worked. 


Wishing everyone   for testing in the next few days


----------



## PixieMcG

Good luck Jacqui.g


----------



## jacqui.g

Thank you Cardall.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Good morning everyone.

So sorry pink panther   good luck with wereever your journey takes you next.

Good luck mamafaith and Jacqui for tomorrow,   for BFP's. Well done for lasting to OTD sending sticky sticky vibes. 

Cardall - am 7dp5dt today, seems like ET was weeks ago, time seems to have stopped. How have you been??

Katie - hi Hun, how are you today? I joined you this morning and POAS, don't even know why I did because I know it's not going to be accurate. Heart just sinks when you see the one line. Don't give up hope just yet you still have time, maybe your little embie is planning to surprise you on your birthday  

Yoga bunny - how are you today??  How did the gestone injection go today? Or is it still to come. Good luck with it today, hopefully less stressful from now on. 

AFM - Had a horrible time from late evening yesterday, started vomiting, had bad pains, hot and cold sweats and strange feelings/aches in my arms. Woke up through the night sweating and this morning very warm and sweaty. 
Can't See these symptoms being pregnancy related am sure I am coming down with something. Feeling better this morning but got no energy at all. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## nic1brady

Hi Ladies, 

1st cycle ICSI

Well had my EC last Monday 3rd, 9 mature eggs but we only got i egg fertilised.  The doctor advised it was a 6/8, wasn't the best but they were happy with it.  Had my ET on Wednesday 5th June my test date is the 18th June.

I don't really feel much different and don't have any symptoms expect I am feeling really tired all the time.  I am going to do a clear blue early test tomorrow just hoping to see those lines or faint ones would do  

My breast feel a tiny bit tender although this could be due to the lovely pessaries    

Feel like I'm toilet watching for my AF to come which is starting to drive me  

Was wondering if anyone else felt the same as me or should I be feeling a slight bit different?

Good luck to all those on the 2ww keeping my fingers crossed for yous    xx


----------



## yogabunny

fingerscrossed fingerscrossed   let's hope they are good signs, we're all different, it's all possible, hope you are feeling a bit better.
yes thank you i managed it. i talked myself through it, like the nurse did yesterday "well done" "keep going" ... talking to myself whilst injecting myself in the bum! what a picture    

step away from the sticks ladies.    i can't go near the shops, once those things are in the house, they are irresistible xxx

good luck anyone testing


----------



## sonyab1983

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join?

My OTD is Saturday, but must confess that I caved, I didn't want to but this last week I have really been struggling so yesterday morning I got a BFP, I know it was silly but it give me the boost I needed.

I had EC on the 30th May & ET on the 4th June

Ive had cramps for a couple of days, and my boobs have been sore, but that's all

Fingerscrossed - I also had a bad night, I was cold all day then in the night I was soaking sweating like mad.

I've found myself going for a lie down some afternoons, something I don't do.

I only have 1 clearblue left in the house, so that's getting saved until Saturday!!

xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Think you should be given a straight jacket for 2ww to steer clear from POAS. I was trrying to stay level headed thought if its positive than its just fabulous and am an early shower if negative which it was then I just tested to early which I know I definately have plenty of time for my BFP to appear. Still heartbreaking though when you get that lonely line. 

Hi nic1brady. Was it 3dt for you?? Testing tomorrow won't be very accurate, poss try w8 a few days, not that I can say anything am very naughty when it comes to POAS. Good luck though everyone has different symptoms so it's more or less impossible to tell from symptom spotting but we all do it.
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Yoga bunny - how funny (hope you don't mind) but I have an image in my head and actually sitting here chuckling. Glad it went ok though well done  

Hi sonyab 
Fabulous news on your BFP. Did ou test with clear blue? Was it 1 or 2blasts you transferred??

I am always cold so all this being hot and sweaty is new to me, was   it's pregnancy symptoms but only time will tell
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Crazylou1979

Ah it's lovely reading all the forums on the 2 ww. I feel like I am not the only one going crazy. I had ivf first big fat neg came on day off bloods.this is a 5 day frozen cycle blood test tomorrow. Was feeling hopeful but pains like period is coming and my boobs are massive been feeling sick and dizzy but so hard to pin point as I am having tablets and the lovely gels good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi crazylou. 
Have you managed not to POAS? Just going straight for bloods??
AF hasn't arrived though so stay positive 
Good luck 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Crazylou1979

Hi fingerscrossed 7 no I can't face doing a test when will you know xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

My OTD is Monday, planning on testing Saturday now. I did test this morning (stupidly) could definately use some of your control to steer clear of POAS. 
Just need to know and am back in work Monday morning 6am so don't fancy POAS then having to face work. Going to trust what hpt says Sunday at latest. 
Best of luck tomorrow 
Everyone's symptoms are different and for various things, pregnancy, pessaries, meds but yours have definately been pregnancy symptoms for some so stay positive, could well be your time for BFP 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Crazylou1979

Ah thank you I think us women that are going though this are bloody strong excuse my French and it took me ten mins to find this 2 ww again ha ha not very good on computers lol. It keeps popping in my head to do it but I am like no way I am not testing ha ha are your be ok it's so hard but this is it for me if I am not i am very lucky I have 2 lovely children its my hubby with low sperm count we had icis 8 eggs 7 fertilised 3 made it froze 2 first time never worked thawed 2 one was 25 percent they said not very good so had the other put in it was 90 percent so were see how it turns out tomo xxxxx


----------



## mamafaith

Katie fingers crossed for saturday for you hun xx

Jacqui.g i feel the same really tired today and got headache think thats probably stressing over tomorrow ive got my hpt aswell    we see those 2 lines xx

Fingercrossed thank you cant believe ive managed not to test early ive had my hpt since last week so its been sitting on the kitchen worktop taunting me.   for positive result xx

Hope everyone doing ok today stay positive


----------



## Crazylou1979

Lets all hope it's good news all round to all the ladies in the 2ww xxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

I think it's best not to test you just need very strong will power not to. It's your little fighter onboard now crazylou so stay positive and hopefully their nestled in all snug. Out of the 14 eggs I had collected only 2made it to blast, 1st cycle failed and now have my other onboard.   my lil blip has decided to stay this time. I know I have another cycle if this isn't successful so my journey will continue, it's just such a draining, emotional journey. 

Mamafaith - not long now, you've done amazing lasting, specially having hpt in house.  Hopefully pay off for you and you'll have an amazing result tomorrow. 
Good luck everyone, hope everyone's dong well and all embies are snuggled in tight

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## karen81

Hi everyone!!
Back to work today and feel a bit better as this waiting was just drive me mad at home!!!
Fingercrossed today was def to early for test so ignore it!!
Nic as fingercroossed told u I think tomorrow will be too early to test as I far understood you had 2 day transfer, do not test to early and get a disappoint.

For me- still having lower back pain and today a bit headache as well ..... As we know can be everything and can be nothing .... Good knows!!
I'm also plan to test Saturday .... Do you think is ok girls??


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Karen your OTD is Monday isn't it?? Sorry if got it wrong?? Xxxxxx


----------



## sonyab1983

Fingerscrossed - Just the 1 for me..


----------



## Tinky27

Hi,

I'm on my 5th cycle of Ovulation Induction with Menopur Injectables. 

I ovulated 1am Sunday morning so am now 4/5 days past ovulation.

Just wondered if anyone else is having this treatment and currently on their two week wait? 

My OTD is the 25th :-(

I fell pregnant on my first go of this treatment, but sadly miscarried. 

I would love to hear from anyone else having this treatment.

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hello tinky, i have the same otd as you. but a FET xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Yogabunny,

Sorry, what is FET?

I already feel as tho I've waited the two weeks and its driving me mad  

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Yogabunny

I've had 5 cycles of Ovulation Induction with menopur injectables.

My first cycle was successful, but I miscarried at 4 weeks :-(

I really don't think this will work for me, but my partner is trying to remain positive. 

My egg matured to 21mm before I had the trigger shot.

xx


----------



## Katie15685

Thank you fingerscrossed7 n mamafaith. 
I am still not feeling positive. I have already done 2 tests and they hAve both been bfn. I really thought there would be a faint line today. My af hadn't arrived and the crampy pains have stopped. It's such a confusing time xxx


----------



## nic1brady

Hi Ladies, 

EC 3/6 ET 5/06 test date 18th 

I was thinking about testing tomorrow (clear blue early), do yous think it's too early I'm sooo impatient.  Don't feel any different and no symptoms as yet but I know it's early.

1st cycle - 9 mature eggs only 1 fertilised 2 day transfer.


----------



## Dudders

Probably a little on the early side hun - it will only be 11dpo and you might end up upsetting yourself unnecessarily x


----------



## karen81

Yes fingercroossed the test date is Monday...


----------



## yogabunny

good luck tinky xx sorry to hear about your mc, i also had one around 6 weeks   this is our time.  FET = frozen embryo transfer , I'm doing IVF.

katie


----------



## nic1brady

Thanks ladies,

Rats I didn't want my partner to be right  

He said the same, yous are right ill properly just wait till maybe Sunday or Monday

Thanks Ladies as always   xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hey,

Thanks Yogabunny, you too! Have everything crossed   this is our time. Let me know how things progress with you. Did you have any symptoms last time? x x x x x


----------



## yogabunny

tinky, i had a few aches and pains in my tummy, lots of gas   but i think might have been caused by the drugs i was taking, the main thing that made me think it might have worked last time was a metallic taste which did not happen until just before test day.


----------



## Tinky27

I had that same taste also! I couldn't even eat my favourite food homous! Weird huh?!

I was also achey and bloated, something just felt different x


----------



## Tinky27

Do you have any symptoms yet? x


----------



## yogabunny

hi tinky - i don't think so. i have had a few twinges and felt a tiny bit sick, but think is all the hormones i am on. 
i was also so tired after the transfer and fell asleep for a few hours, but i think I was just so tired after all the build up to that. xx


----------



## Tinky27

What are you doing to keep yourself busy? This wait seems like forever!!


----------



## Crazylou1979

Fingerscrossed7 I would test I did last time but cos this is is I am teaching myself to wait ha ha best off luck on all your journeys xxxx. X


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi ladies.
Well I think AF is arriving, started bleeding now  

Had the worst day ever and now I have just give up hope, I knew AF would arrive soon, it always does.
Thank you so much for all the support and I really hope you all get your BFP's
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

tinky, i'm working 3 days a week.... but still managing to get on here too much! am just off out to see something at a theatre with a friend, weekend visiting family, maybe will do some cinema, basically trying to keep busy but avoiding social alcohol related stuff as no-one believes any of my lies for not drinking! haha!


----------



## yogabunny

fingerscrossed          so sorry, such a cruel thing this whole thing. xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thank you yoga bunny. 
Best of luck 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinky27

Fingerscrossed7 x x x 

Fingerscrossed, your still 4 days till your OTD aren't you?

Is it red blood?

xx


----------



## Katie15685

Fingercrossed7 I am thinking of you xx. Is it your proper af xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Tinky - OTD is Monday but AF is due fri/sat and not unusual for me to be day or two early. 
It's a dark red atm but AF starts this way. I should stay positive as  I suppose miracles do happen but they don't happen to me and after the day I have had, I have lost all hope.
Thank you everyone

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Keep positive fingerscrossed7. I will be thinking of you xx. You told me not to give up hope. So I am saying the same xxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Stay strong fingerscrossed, sending you


----------



## Crazylou1979

Fingerscrossed7 hang in there Hun bless you it's so horrible I really do feel for you Hun keep focused no one says this is easy chick chin up xxxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi everyone 

Can anyone help me xx. Has anyone tested two days earlier than their OTD and got a bfn and gone into having a bfp. I am going out of mind


----------



## PixieMcG

Katie I have heard of people testing early and then getting a bfp but I can't personally say.

I hope your result turns around for you.


----------



## PixieMcG

Fingers crossed huni I'm sorry to hear your bleeding, big hugs to you.


----------



## Crazylou1979

Hi Katie no I ant tested before but don't panick they reckon some people it shows up before and some after I have been good this time as its my last go so had to just be strong my bloods Tomo but I am thinking the worst so if it is bad luck I am ready for it if that sounds right but you need to chill ivf is emotional enough with out adding to the stress xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Crazy Lou good luck for OTD tomorrow.


----------



## Crazylou1979

Ah thanks when do you get your test done xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Next Wednesday I'm only 7dp3dt tomorrow so still 4 days before I could test and 5 to my actual OTD.  Not sure I can test early this time, last time I did and it was bfn I was gutted and started spotting day before OTD.


----------



## Crazylou1979

Just want to say what a lovely bunch off ladies in the 2 ww your stories and courage is great your keeping me focused xxxxxxx

Ah cardall your be fine bless you I have been fine tonight is the worst as I go for bloods at 9 in morning then find out Tomo between 1 and 2 but I will be going to work to keep my mind off the test results xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Thanks crazylou1979

I am trying to be positive. But it's taken me so long to get to this stage ( 3 years in total due to having lots of problems every time I got close to seeing ivf doctor something else came up) 
Emotional day today xxx 

Good luck tomorrow crazylou xx.


----------



## PixieMcG

Crazylou I would be so tempted to pee on a stick tomorrow but I think your doing the right thing holding on for the bloods it's more accurate.


----------



## Victy

Long time since my last update.

Hi all, been trying not to obsess so been working hard to get my mind off things.

Now...driving myself crazy with symptom spotting: bone tired and a bit nauseous. This could be a response to hormones. Thought I was pregnant last IVF cycle but then was so gutted when I wasn't.

Gonna test three days early on Sunday, so I can brace myself for a BFN as I don't wanna break down at work again.

Love to all BFNs.  


Victy.


----------



## PixieMcG

Vickty you and I have the same otd I think. Did you have 3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## Crazylou1979

Ah Katie I feel for you it's such a hard road to go down with unexpected things along the way your get and yes it's been a very long road for you you must be strong cos I could not do this again Hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinky27

Katie when I fell pregnant last September I didn't get a positive until after my OTD, but that was ovulation induction. We know our bodies, but sometimes ŷou really can't tell, especially combined with all the hormones!!! x


----------



## Katie15685

Thank you all for your positive thoughts. If it is negative on Saturday I have to call my clinic. I think they will then tell me to stop all progynova and cygolest. But if my af hasn't arrived surely I should carry on taking them xx


----------



## mamafaith

Nearly time for me to try get some sleep otd tomorrow im beyond nervous its been 7 years just to get to this point. I am thankful no matter what the result tomorrow for everything i suppose i owe this point to ********!! Without it i would never have made contact again with my best friend from school who became my egg donor and gave me this chance. I hope my embie has held on tight    

Sending lots of hope and love to all ladies in the 2ww we really are amazing.

Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Good luck mamafaith


----------



## Tinky27

Katie the pessarys will prevent a period from occurring, hence why you have to stop them once a negative has been confirmed. You period should arrive a couple of days later x


----------



## Tinky27

Fingers crossed for you mamma faith  
X x x x


----------



## yogabunny

good luck mamafaith, what a great story and friend u have xx


----------



## Cherubteacher

Well as to be expected this week after all the bleeding I just got a very clear bfn on my test. Today is OTD but I knew in my heart on Weds that it wasn't going to happen after testing early. I think I've already accepted it now but still feel heartbroken nonetheless. I would like to offer lots of luck to anyone else testing today and hope you get the BFPs you deserve. Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

cherubteacher     sorry to hear that, sending hugs.


----------



## yogabunny

hi all, i feel a bit rotten this morning, worried i have picked up something which will not help. sore throat, slightly runny nose, slightly hot, tired, slightly nausea. it's too early for symptoms    so i guess it is the progesterone injections and a slight bug.  only 3dp 5 dt. anyone else had same? going to take it easy today x


----------



## Tinalou

Good morning ladies

Yoga bunny - I am 2dp 5dt x2 and I have felt horrid all night - sickly and headache and tummy cramps! Hope it's nothing serious and we both feel better soon. I am so emotional exhausted! 

Mama faith - good luck sweetie!

Big hugs everyone xxxx


----------



## Im Hopefull

Hi everyone.

I haven't been on here for a long time. I am on my 2ww and due to test on tuesday. This is my 6th time. My boobs were really tender and big and even had my veins more apparent. A couple of days ago i was 90% sure it was working but boobs done feel as tender now. Does anyone know if this is a sign it could not be working?

Any advice would be much appreciated!!

xx


----------



## mamafaith

heartbroken.


----------



## yogabunny

mamafaith   so sorry   hugs to you


----------



## Tinalou

Oh mama faith - massive hugs xxxx


----------



## karen81

Mammafaith so sorry hunny....  life is cruel....


----------



## mamafaith

Thanks everyone ive had a good cry now going to call hospital soon let them know. I done test with clear blue digital so that should be accurate right?? 

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## karen81

Ladies I'm planning to test early.... Can I use a cheap one? It says it is 15miu sensitive so should be pretty sensitive no? Or you suggest to but a clear blue or frer??


----------



## jacqui.g

So sorry to hear your news mamafaith     


Afm- it's a   , just feel mentally and physically exhausted. I shall have a good cry. Then dust myself off, and maybe put myself through this torture one more time. 


I would just like to thank you lovely ladies for all your support, even though we have never met, it's been a great help to be able to talk freely without having to pretend, as we all understand what this IVF roller coaster does to 
us emotionally and physically. I wish you all the best for your OTD


----------



## Tinalou

Jacqui - big hugs xxxx

God life is cruel sometimes xxxx


----------



## mamafaith

Aww im so sorry jacqui.g       theres nothing i can say except know exactly what your feeling. Xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Mamafaith cherubteacher and Jacqui.g I am sending hugs to you all, I'm sorry to hear about your bfn.

This has been a tough week can't believe how heart wrenching its been.

I am thinking about you ladies.

Cx


----------



## Katie15685

Did another hpt this morning still negative. I have spoke to my clinic and I have still do a test tomorrow and if that's negative then I stop all meds. Af should then arrive in 4 to 5 days xx. This is harder than I ever thought it could be xx
Sorry to hear of all the bfn ladies


----------



## Tinky27

So sorry Katie. Is your OTD tomorrow then? xxxx


----------



## Tinky27

So sorry Mamafaith & Jaqui this is so devastating and cruel  

All of us will get there eventually x x x x x


----------



## Katie15685

Hi tinky27. Yes it tomorrow but its my bday tomorrow and I wanted to get bad news out the way so it's not so bad tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tinky27

I totally understand, as I did exactly the same thing in February!

Can I ask what treatment you've had so far? 

Happy Birthday for tomorrow by the way, I know It will be really hard, but try and remain positive, you will get there x x x


----------



## yogabunny

katie     so sorry. it is so hard, all your hopes and dreams, but you WILL feel better and you'll surprise yourself with the strength that you have.   
i hope you can have a good birthday with some special people around you xx


----------



## LisaL29

Hi hopeful

That happened to me on my last BFP, on here I'd posted my symptoms from ET.  At 10dp2dt all my symptoms had gone especially my breast tenderness.  After OTD my symptoms came back and stayed with me until I had a missed miscarriage.  This is a new 2ww and i got BFP yesterday 9dp2dt.  last night I had nausea, breast tenderness.  Now today they are gone, I'm panicking but my last BFP cycle like I said took this pattern but its still difficult to be positive when you want something bad.  What's different this time for me compared to last time is I only had symptoms for a first yesterday whereas last time I had them from 1dpt-10dpt.

What I'm saying is symptoms easing for me was a sure sign it had worked.  With my AF my breasts are sore to about the day before AF with PG they eased 4-5 before AF date.

Hope you get you BFP  . When is your OTD?

Lisaxx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi.
Tinky27. - we tried clomid cycles for almost a year about 5 year ago. We then decided to buy a house. This was my first round of icsi. But had a bad time with stimulation drugs as I have pcos and I don't think I could do it again. Xx. I do still have 2 day 3 frozen embies. I had the 5d blast transferred this time so I still have a little hope.  
Thank you all for your support. You have all been amazing xxxx


----------



## LisaL29

Also if you look at 2ww symptoms that went into BFP thread on page 12 (and there's prob more) you'll see a few girls whose symptoms got less towards OTD.  I just searched to try and keep myself positive!!  

Lisaxx


----------



## Im Hopefull

Hi Lisa

Thank you so much for your reply!!! My OFD is this tuesday. I was so convinced it had work but now my boobs are getting less and less tender the more i feel it hasn't worked. The treatment went so well, the hospital said that the eggs were excellent and they were so impressed and excited.

Congratulations on getting a BFP yesterday, i am sure everything will be fine this time. You will have to keep me posted 

xx


----------



## Im Hopefull

Thanks lisa, i will have a look xx


----------



## nic1brady

Hi Ladies, 

1st cycle 
EC 03/06 ET 05/06 - 1 egg fertilised 6/8 cell
Test day 18/06

I couldn't wait any longer and I did a first response test this morning I know it might still be too early to test and I was warned against it.  Feel like my AF is coming same signs as I get every month.

I'm still hoping that in a couple of days I might see those 2 lines    

Anyone get a BFN when tested too early and then had a positive??

Good luck to all those waiting to hear   xx


----------



## mamafaith

So i called the hospital to inform them of my bfn, my nurse asked had i had any bleeding which i havent she said if i get no bleedung by next week to test again!!!  So now i just feel in limbo and doubt ill bleed anyway i dont have periods anymore due to menopause but ill test again probably monday and then if no sign of bleed in week ill test at the end.
Plus i dont know if i trust the cb digital test as ive just read that it can be inaccurate for ppl nearing/in menopause!!
So ill just by regular cb and cheap shop own brand to be sure.

Such a horrible day.

Lots of love to everyone and thank u for all listening and being there it is a big help to know that other ppl truly understand.
Xx


----------



## Tinky27

Mamafaith,

That's awful being left in limbo! I take it you are an NHS patient? I would go to your doctors and ask for a HCG blood test, that way by now you'll know whether, or not you are indeed pregnant. 
Don't waste your money on pregnancy tests, ask for a blood test, that would be my advice, otherwise you'll drive yourself insane!

xxxx


----------



## LisaL29

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.620

Hey

Didn't want to read and run.  Personally I didn't have that but I had a BFN this week 8dp2dt and then BFP 9dp2dt.  So on day 8 I searched the same qt you asked and found loads of girls who had BFN day before OTD and BFP OTD.  The link above ive pasted for you is one example of MANY, its Avon queens symptoms on the thread 2ww symptoms that went onto BFP.

It's still early yet keep  

Lisaxx


----------



## louisenburton

Hey ladies

well we had egg collection yesterday and we got 12... 
then got phone call today and have 8 embryos ...

plans is to go back in on sunday. and pray we get some to blastocyst


----------



## mamafaith

Thank you tinky its all a bit overwhelming, yes i nhs patient but think ill take your advice and call the doctors at least that way ill know for sure and can move on to next step xx


----------



## louisenburton

Sharry can you add me - ivf OTD 28th june


----------



## nic1brady

Thanks for that Lisa x 

Hope all goes well for you.

Thanks for the link made me feel better  

Xoxo


----------



## MultiMum

beta's doubling very very rapidly for me so crossing my fingers and hoping it's not multiples I'm off to the 'waiting for a scan' board. 


Much love everyone and thanks for all the support.


Good luck


----------



## PixieMcG

Good luck multi mum. I'm hoping I get a bfp next week and can join you on the other thread.

Louise good numbers huni.


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Hi - *Sharry* Can you add me please - OTD 20th June.

I love reading this forum as it makes me realise that there are SO many of us going through the same emotionally hard journey - the 2ww drives me nuts and I am trying to keep busy. The house is so tidy and I have even started buying xmas presents - how sads that ! ha ha. I have not bought a POAS as am going to wait for my blood test next week ...

Very anxious now I am heading into my 2nd 2ww. Last time I started bleeding so heavily around day 9/10 which is this weekend so praying that doesn't happen again. the Drs thought Gestone rather than Crinone woudl prevent early bleeding so thats why I've changed.

Positive vibes to all of you waiting ....


----------



## Crazylou1979

Hi ladies results are neg good luck to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Crazylou I'm so sorry Hun.


----------



## A J

mamafaith...I am disgusted for you at the nhs and their practices sometimes. The nurse should have known that it is a DE cycle and is totally medicated. The dates are exact and therefore test date is precise.
I have had 5 DE transfers in total- three with initial bfp's. My clinic test 8 days after a dy5 tx which I always feel is so early but can be detected on bloods by then. They give hpt as two days later if I choose to do it that way ie. it would theoretically be 15 days po if it were in a natural cycle (if that makes any sense?)
Also when the cycle is medicated as yours is there would not likely be any significant bleeding until after you stop the estrogen and progesterone.

Afm...got my blood back as less than 1!!! So feeling gutted, cheated, sick to the stomach but nothing I didn't expect as I feel that I know my body by now. The GP who just rang me (who is obviously not a fertility expert) suggested I retested on Monday- until I explained to her how it works!! They really make you crazy ... or in my case crazier.

Thank you all for your support during this part of my journey and I wish each and every one of you all the success you deserve

AJ xx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi mamafaith - like you I've informed my clinic of my bfn. They told me to stop the pessaries. I should have a bleed in the next few days. If after 5 days I haven't had one then I must inform them. I think it's just standard procedure.  I have to have 2 periods before I can proceed with another cycle.
I also have irregular periods, can go months without having one.
I cried all my tears, been to hairdressers. Back to work tomorrow. Just being positive for my next cycle. It just wasn't my time, this time. 

Good luck to  you all xxx


----------



## Im Hopefull

Hi everyone

I am new on here, i am on my 2ww and due to test on tuesday. The wait is killing me, this is my 6th time and was feeling really positive until yesterday. Still got 4 days to go.

How is everyone else doing with the waiting

xx


----------



## sarahjw

Hi ladies

I'm back...... Hope you are all well & staying sane?
Congratulations to those with a BFP and big hugs to those with BFN  

I 'thought' I had my period 2 weeks ago as I bled heavily for 3 days (clots and all) so I never did POAS! I've felt rough all week then today, when I wiped down below and there was a bit of very pail brown blood. 
I have just took a test and it says Pregnant 2-3 weeks?
Help... I stopped using pesseries 2 weeks ago and have consumed a few bottles of red wine to drown my sorrows of yet another failed cycle... I just don't know what to think?
Anybody else heard of very heavy bleeding & still getting a BFP?

Sorry for the very selfish post but I'm so confused?

Sarah x


----------



## PixieMcG

Omg Sarah that's amazing you got a bfp. Did you call your clinic?

Don't worry about the wine a lot of ladies don't realise they are pregnant and have had nights out etc before realising they are pregnant. 

I hope your clinic does some blood tests.

I'm hopeful I am testing Wednesday good luck.


----------



## karen81

Hi Sara I never had experience like that but may be you had more than one embryo put back? Because if you had more than one can be you miscarriage one last week but you carry the other one?? So you are pregnant but you thought you had period Is just my guess may be wrong... Hope somebody else can give you better idea what happen? Did you phone up your clinic?


----------



## Hopeforlife2013

Hi ladies, I am on 9dp5dt and just did a hpt with first response and got a BFP!!! I tested 6dp5dt and got a bfn so I knew the trigger shot was out! Had quite a few symptoms, no af yet. Do you think this is it? Lx


----------



## mamafaith

Thanks Aj and jacqui, im just moving on with things now hosp are sending me out follow up appt and ill go from there as i dont have any periods at all i wont be waiting for one to show up ive still got my 2 frozen embies so hopefully their meant to be!

Ive been out bought treats and nice bottle wine we've just got to pick ourselves up and carry on as heartbreaking as it is.

Good luck everyone and hope there plenty bfp's waiting to surprise you xx


----------



## pollita

Argh, help! Am I still in the game or not?

Tuesday was 14dpo and I tested BFN. I haven't tested since then. AF was due Monday night or Tuesday morning (very regular!) and it's Friday now and still not here! Temps are still elevated, and I have had the smallest bit of spotting just today (I never usually spot). Maybe TMI but when I wiped it was CM mixed with VERY pale pink and very pale brown/creamish colour. 

Not sure whether to bother buying more HPTs to test or if it's pointless. I only had one chance to get pregnant this cycle so if ovulation was late then there's no chance I'm pregnant lol. This is very annoying because I booked a holiday for the next 2ww end of June/early July and now AF is late I'll miss out on trying this month because I'll be away!!


----------



## Im Hopefull

Sarah - Congratulations on your BFP, i bet you feel like your on a roller coaster. Is great that it all worked for you, I'm sure you will be fine even though you did stop the pessaries and have a few wines. You pregnant and thats great news!!! Have you spoken to your clinic?


Cardall - Good luck for your test on wednesday. How are you feeling?

Hopeforlife - Congratulations hun. Im am due to do my test on tuesday but think i might be testing earlier, hopping to join you on a BFP.

Mamafaith - Sorry to near your news hun. I have been there myself and know how terrible it is. Big hug hun

Pollita - Must be hard not really knowing, maybe it is best to go and get yourself a test tomo just to put your mind at rest. Fingers crossed for you hun

xx


----------



## Lawreann

I have been reading this forum for many many weeks and following you but only now got the courage to join you if you don't mind.

Many congratulations to those with a BFP and massive hugs to those who haven't yet our times will come.

I had two 5 day blast transferred on Tuesday 11th June with my OTD on 22.06.13. Since ET I have had various cramps and pains but now getting quite sharp twinges on my right side about 3cm below below my tummy button, has anyone had this?
I know that the cyclogest can give you lots of false symptoms, but wondering if this could be implantation twinges?

Sharry please can I be added I had ICSI OTD 22.06.13

Lots of positive thoughts to you all xxx


----------



## Victy

Hi CrazyLou,

I had a two day transfer as my clinic had used the time lapse machine and had already chosen the two embryos, would have gone to blastocyst if we'd had more embies fertilised. Feel bone tired and really sick again today.

   that's all.

Gonna test early on Sunday.

Are you gonna test early? I wouldn't if it wasn't for work.

Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Vickty you and I have same OTD good luck and let me know your result on Sunday.


----------



## Cherubteacher

Hi mammafaith, jaqui and Katie, I'm sorry you've had a sad day too. Big  . 
Sarah that is amazing news- fingers crossed for you! 
Mammafaith, I'm joining you with the wine as I love a cold glass of white and zita west's book terrified me into stopping it weeks ago but much good did it do!!!
Katie, don't give up yet. There may still be other options to explore.
Puglover I may get in touch about the egg sharing at Lister if you don't mind. 
Good luck pollita, I hope you get a bfp when you test! 
Ashaa thinking of you and sending so many positive thoughts your way. Thank you so much for your kind words today. I feel a lot better now after thinking things through and DH is at Westfield buying some more wellman tablets after having taken me for an early dinner and dropping me off home. 
Anyway,   and   to everyone tonight. Xxx


----------



## Cherubteacher

By the way Lawreann just out of interest, I saw that you were accepted on the kisspeptin trial near the end of may. Does this mean they are still taking applicants then? I have just cycled at Hammersmith and would be very keen to try that first if they are still taking us willing guinea pigs on!   I might ask them during the follow up consultation to see if they can help me as we can't afford to find a cycle ourselves.


----------



## sarahjw

Not contacted clinic as still don't quite believe it? Will call them in the morning after I've done another test 
It certainly is the biggest mind messing period of time I've ever been through... And it continues....

Welcome lawreann, this is the best place for support from people who understand what you're going through.
Pollita.... Game over.... Certainly not! Look at me, been drinking, exercising & everything else I shouldn't do in 2ww as I bled so heavily for 3/4 days & 2 weeks later felt yuck so POAS - BFP? Go figure?

Stay strong ladies

Sarah x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

So sorry to hear all the today's BFN's. I can't believe we have all been so unlucky.
Thinking of you all....
....mamafaith  
.....crazylou  
....cherub teacher  
....Jacqui  
.... AJ  
.....Katie, I pray you get the best birthday present tomorrow.  
It's heartbreaking, AF is now in full swing for me so pointless testing Monday just to have my nose rubbed in it.
Best of luck for the future ladies. Hopefully starting a fresh cycle ASAP, feel so much better when am doing something instead of waiting around. Hopefully see you on this forum again when we WILL all get our much deserved BFPs 

Welcome and good luck to all new joiners on here. Sticky vibesssss for you all.

Hope everyone else is doing well and 
Yoga bunny - your injections are going okay and continue to. Best of luck

Sarahj - best of luck, stay positive it's definately possible
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherubteacher

I'm sorry Fingerscrossed that you have been part of this horrible collection of BFNs too. I agree that you ferl better when doing something proactive rather than feeling helpless and lost in space! I felt the same after bleeding that today's test would just be salt in the wound but had to go ahead anyway so the clinic could have an accurate result. 
I love the positive news from Sarah and hopefully pollita!
Crazylou, big  to you too and anyone else having a tough week. I think the wine is helping me feel better lol! 
This thread has been a lifeline! Xxx


----------



## BecksF5

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining. We are currently 7dp2dt x2 and due to test next Thursday. 

I feel a bit like I am going out of my mind! I have spent the last 7 days over analysing every single little twinge, ache and pain until i cant even remember what it was felt. I'm sure I am not the only one. I must remember its only a few more days to go and then we will know one way or the other.

Its comforting to know that there are forums like this as reading all your posts has made me feel much better. Its good to know not on my own.

For those of you testing in the next few days, good luck and plenty of baby dust.


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi all. New to this. Had a 3day transfer in Alicante. 2 embryos on  June 5th blood test booked for 19th June. Don't feel any symptoms whatsoever. Any inspiration will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Carly82

dollyeden,

Please don't worry, everyone is different Hun, some people have all the symptoms going, others, like me have none. No one will really know for sure until testing day.

Do you live in alicante or did you go there for treatment? I'm wanting to look into going abroad as I've heard it's alot cheaper but wouldn't even know Where to start.

I'm currently just Finishing the end of wk 1 of the 2ww after clomid. OTD 24th June.

Lots of luck xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi Carly. No I live in London, but like you say it is cheaper abroad, and also the for donor eggs here the wait can be up to 2years. We started this adventure on May 15th and did embryo transfer 3weeks later. All so quick but very exciting.

Lots of luck to you too x


----------



## Im Hopefull

I can't sleep, so thought i would come on here. I know no one really reply's to my posts but it keeps me busy for a few mins. My boobs are now no longer tender. If not for me, i want this to work so badly for my husband. He really is the best ever but feel i may of let him down again. I don't understand!!!


----------



## yogabunny

sarah, congratulations.   yes have heard lots of stories, some ladies get implantation bleed at this time and think it is af, some get break through bleeding when they would have had a period, and go on to have successful pregnancies.  If you stopped bleeding 2 weeks ago and you still have clear bfp coming up that is very very good sign to me. Stay positive and maybe see if you can get some hcg bloods done so you can check it is going up and might give you some peace of mind. x


hi everyone up at crack of dawn again, seems to be the 2ww norm for me!   to anyone who has had bad news. Good luck to todays testers xx


----------



## Tinalou

Morning ladies.
I just wondered if anyone had heartburn and nausea? I am only day 4pd5dt and feeling fairly rough - I guess it is likely those pesky pessaries? But was just wondering?
Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Hatfit

Hi I'm Hopeful
I know what you mean about not sleeping I was up at 4.30. I had my egg transfer on Wednesday and already trying to spot signs. The one time I was pregnant I could always feel it in my boobs. What stage are you at now?
Hatfit x


----------



## karen81

Hi ladies.... Done an early test today ( cheap asda one) and I got faint BFP..... I'm on 9dp3dt..... Do you think is true?? Trigger is def out of system now?? OMG


----------



## lconn

im not due to test till Tuesday but did a clear BLUE out of date by 6mths I must add due to my quest on getting pregnant and  got a strong 2 cross in the window that says pregnant.First I know its out of date hence why I thought ill use it and also cos its early by 4 days.But my dh and I(not strictly I)building no hopes up.


----------



## Tinky27

I'm 7 days past ovulation with no symtpoms whatsoever :-(
I really hope I get some soon.
My OTD is the 25th am I worrying prematurely?
This wait is so bloody hard!! x


----------



## Sjhansf

Thought I'd join you and say   

On 1st ever IVF cycle. Had 2 top grade 2-day 4-cell embies transferred on Tuesday so well and truly in the 2WW.

Haven't read back many pages but so amazing to see some BFPs already  

Look forward to seeing some more and getting to keeping each other sane over the next days/weeks

S x


----------



## lconn

tinky if it turns out iam pregnant I can tell you I haven't had any classic symtoms so stop worrying!


----------



## Tinky27

I would be running to the shop for a test if it was me, lol 

Wish I had some symptoms. I did when I fell pregnant in September :-(


----------



## Tinky27

Hi sjhans,

How are you feeling? I'm 7 days in to the tww and already driving myself insane. I have no symptoms what soever, not even sore boobs which last time the progesterone caused straight away! 
Everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## Tinalou

Hi Hatfit
I'm at exactly the same point in my 2ww as you. Trying my hardest to not look to hard into symptoms but desperately want a sign! Xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Tinalou,
What stage are you at? 
x


----------



## Im Hopefull

Good luck to you all waiting to do your test. I am due to do mine on tuesday but think i will be doing it early tomorrow. This 2ww is a killer. 

Congratulations to all of you that are getting a BFP and   to all with BFN

xx


----------



## Tinalou

Hi Tinky
I had 2 blastos transferred on wed, so allowed to test on wed 26th. This is our first ivf ( and prob only due to cost) so desperately hoping it works xxxx


----------



## sarahjw

Afternoon

Good luck Tinalou, I've got my fingers crossed for you.
Don't worry if you haven't got any symptoms, everyone is different and different pesseries / progesterone effects our bodies differently.

AFM: our cycle failed as i got AF 7dp 5dt, continued life as normal (drinking & exercising) then started bleeding last night (3 weeks after transfer) & had really bad pain so took a HPT! it said 2-3 weeks pregnant? Contacted consultant this morning so spend the last few hours at the clinic having scans! Unfortunately I have an eptopic pregnancy and will have to undergo an emergency operation tomorrow to remove it and my tube :-(

I did not believe this roller coaster could get any more challenging!  

Sending you all lots of luck & sticky dust. 

Sarah x


----------



## Hopefulella

Hi ladies 

Just thought I would but in   but just wanted to share my experience about symptoms. Im now 7w on monday Through my 2ww I had af pains, my boobs were heavy, slightly sore if I squeezed them then around otd, this all stopped which now I put these symptoms done to pessarys. In my sixth week I started with other symptoms but some days I can go without any then others I feel really nauseous. My boobs are really heavy but still not sore. I've been constantly testing as you do and still strong lines and 3+ on clearblue, my scan isn't until Tuesday so obviously I don't know for definite whether everything is ok but as for testing I'm still in the running. Just wanted to share this in case it may help some of you with regards to symptoms. By the way I'm still symptom spotting now, it just never stops.

Sarahjw so sorry to hear whats happened. Hopefully your tube hasn't ruptured and they can save it   take care xx

Good luck ladies, sendings lots of baby dust to you all and pma  

Xxx


----------



## Lawreann

Cherubteacher I think that they are still recruiting but don't think for much longer I know 2 more got accepted this week, if you're interested I'd email them ASAP.

Sarahjw I'm so sorry to hear your news hopefully they will be able to save your tube am thinking about you.

Tinalou you're at the same point as me 4dp5dp only signs are heavy and much fuller (.)(.), every now and then twinges, lots of cramps and quite gassy but that's all but puting it down to the pressaries. Im anaylsing every single movement and feel, slowly going crazy!! Has anyone tested with opk before their OTD? As I've just read someone has had positives opk since 3dp 5dp.


----------



## PixieMcG

Sarah I am so sorry to hear your about your ectopic. Hugs to you.

Ladies I am due t test on Wednesday, I'm 8dp3dt,  have been trying to talk my hubby into testing early but he won't budge.


----------



## Cherubteacher

Sarah, I'm sorry to hear that your BFP was ectopic. How unfair is that after it seemed your luck had changed!  

Lawreann, thanks for that info - I'll email them right away and see if they'll accept me after my failed first attempt with them! 
Good luck to anyone testing today and congrats to anyone with a BFP. Flying visit to the board as off out to drown my sorrows tonight! Xxxx


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi there,  I felt I had to write down how I am feeling as it might help my madness. I am 3dp5dt with an early blast which was too early to be graded and an expanding blast on board.  I woke up this morning in a terrible mood, a very short temper even shouting at my poor kitten, even oh got it as well. I don't know if its just my mood but I am convinced I'm not pregnant, I don't feel anything. I might be getting very subtle mild cramps I think today but even that could be in my head.  I know that I should probably be going through the implantation stage now and actually want to see some spotting but nothing. 

Sorry for the moan but I really do feel like nothing is going on and its another disappointment,  so much for 3rd time lucky.

X


----------



## tash_rogers81

I had my call today to say my little eggs made it through the night after having my operation on Thursday, transfer is imminent! Possible Sunday or Monday, but the signs are good, 2 are stronger but want to give them one more night to develop a little further!!! 

Good luck to all those waiting as well  
  XXX


----------



## nic1brady

Hi Trix

I cant really comment on systoms as this is my 1st cycle

EC 03/06 ET 05/06 only 1 fertilised OTD 18th June

My breasts were a little tender a couple of days after ET but have gone now.  I tested early yesterday and got BFN.  I'm going to test again tomorrow and then Tuesday I'm still hopefully  

I have read lots of stories on here of ladies having no systoms, getting BFN and then OTD getting BFP so don't give up hope   

With your short temper I have been a lot like that with my OH it is all the hormones inside you remember your body's been through a lot recently and there's a lot of support on here whenever you need it.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Victy

So sorry for you Sarah. Lots of hugs. XxxX


----------



## louisenburton

*katie* happy birthday lovely - I hope its been as good a day as possible

*willieverbeamum* goodness you've been through the mill haven't you...

*sarahjw* goodness I am so sorry for your rollercoaster - I hope tomorrow goes as well as it can and will be thinking about you

re: symptoms last cycle I had a day 2 transfer and had NO symptoms other than peeing all the time, but I was drinking a lot (of water...) so put it down to that

we had 8 of the eggs fertilise. the embryologist will check them tomorrow and call about 810 to let us know whats happening and we have to be ready to go. then we will know if we have anything to freeze on Tuesday.


----------



## Tinalou

Trixbell - we are at the same stage and my tongue is bitten to shreds from biting it when all I want to do is scream at everything! 

Sarah - heartbreaking news - hope things go okay tomorrow. 

Big hugs to you all ladies xxx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Hi There
Please can you add me to the list?
I had my eggs removed 13/6 and due to be transferred in the next 2 days! 

Thank you


----------



## Tinky27

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Sarah x x


----------



## wendymoira

Hi
I had 2 blasts transferred 8 days ago. I did a home test 5dp5dt and got a faint positive. I couldn't believe it as I never have gotten a bfp. Every day since then I have been testing and getting darker lines and yesterday I did a digital test that said Pregnant 1-2 weeks. Can this all be leftovers from my trigger injection? It was 15 days ago (10.000u). Or can a chemical pregnancy give progressively darker lines? I'm having my beta test the day after tomorrow and I know it's a waiting game but I want to be ready for the worst. What a cruel thing this would be. To have all this  bfp at home and for all of it to be fake. I have weird symptoms like cramping and feeling disgusted by certain smells, but I know symptoms are not reliable.


----------



## bexray

I couldnt wait any longer and hoped i cld give my partner a great fathers day gift but got a BFN instead!
Blood test is on wednesday 19th, cld i still get a different result from that?
Do i tell my partner of the test i did this morning?

I had a feeling i wld only see one line, wish i hadnt tested myself now!!
Feel devastated


----------



## louisenburton

*bexray* on my last cycle someone who had started the same time as me got a BFP on the Thursday so I thought I would too. It was BFN. I was devastated - OTD wasn't till the Monday. I tried again and got a BFP on the Saturday - AND I was having twins so everyone says your HCG should be higher. 
Whilst it doesn't mean it has worked (might still be BFN) hang in there lovely - it might change


----------



## nic1brady

Hi 

Bexray im in the same boat as yourself, I did the same as you hoped and prayed that my test this morning would give my OH a great present but got a BFN with first response.  My OTD is Tuesday 18th a day before yourself.  

Im still hoping to see those lines as read some positive stories on here from ladies who had BFN and then got BFP on OTD.

Sending you lots of hugs and hope those lines change for you on Wednesday    xx


----------



## sammyjoe

Morning ladies

*nic1brady and bexray* I know how you feel, I did exactly the same last year! Then I was really annoyed with myself for dong it.

I'm hopefully going in for ET today, just waiting for a call this morning. Today is day 5, she say they may want to take them to day 6! I don't know yet if 1 or 2 will be transferred or if we will have any good enough to freeze. Really hoping il be PUPO by tonight and I can officially join you all in the madness of the 2ww!

xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Hi sammyjoe

I too am waiting for my call for ET. 
Mine is day 3 but I have a sneaky suspicion I will be going in tomorrow but hoping for today! I don't want to keep having time out of work! 

Good luck


----------



## mara z

hello ladies,

Congrats to all that got their bfp and good luck to all of us still waiting.

I am on my first ivf and had a day 3 embrio transfer on the 8th of june.I am on cyclogest 2 pessaries a day.
I ve been having all sort of symptoms:
In the first 3 days [sat, sun, mon] i had quite a lot of cramps and pains all over my abdomen & bloating- guess the ovaries were settling down 
Then not so much pains but cramps, few shooting pains, stinging just bellow the belly button, boobs got fuller and became tender., bloating, peeing every hour, waking up v early- i d say due to the need to pee, tired.

This week I ve been worried at times that i got too many cramps, then because the cramps dissapeared.
Yesterday night ve used the pessary around 3 hours latter than the other days and of course now I am worried: my boobd are still full but they don't hurt anymore.

OTD is the 21st of june. I did a few hpt in the days after transfer just to see if the trigger shot was out of my system so I can test early.

I ve started testing again: the 14th and 15th were definitely BFN's but today's test with the FMU had a faint line verry soon after the control line appeared. I ve starred at it for two hours.
I can t quite believe that it is a positive; I need to see stronger lines. I go an d get more tests later and test every morning till OTD. 
I know I might be dissapointed but hey I need to know.

Lots of baby dust to all of you.
xxxx


----------



## bexray

Hey guys,
Thanks for encouraging story louisenburton thats hope for sure xxx

I think because i can feel AF is gona show at any time it makes it worse to try and stay positive but i cant give up hope until OTD confirms but i   i get good news as i also   you all get good news too.

This is definatly the hardest thing i have ever been through and im so thankful for this group  xx

Good luck sammyjo hope u get ur call soon  
Nic1brady i too also   you get ur BFP on tuesday   

Sending hugs, love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Woohoo I am defiantly having my transfer today 

I am officially a June 2WW!!!  

X


----------



## Victy

Yeah, I did the same guys. Tested early (mainly coz I don't wanna be in bits at work. Again) and it was a BFN      when I'm due to test on Wednesday. I don't hold out much hope, but if it does change that will obviously be brilliant news.

Feel so sad...but I know that it can change. To all those ladies who tested early: fingers crossed.

Xxxx

Victy


----------



## MultiMum

Wendy....it all sounds good news to me!


----------



## PixieMcG

Victy I have same OTD as you and almost tested this morning but got a bit scared.

It might still be too early hun. 

I have been peeing constantly today, 4 times in half an hour can't be normal. Hope its not an infection.


----------



## scottsmrs

I've just been chatting with our surrogate and she suggested testing tomorrow, 12 dpo.  I thought I'd be happy to be testing but I feel more like, at the moment theres still a chance she could be pregnant,  maybe ignorance is bliss, lol.  We have some of the ultra sensitive tests 10 miu.  but I've seen so many bad reports about them I'm wondering if to get a different test.  OMG I'm going      here.  Any advice ladies


----------



## BecksF5

This waiting I'd driving me crazy! 
We officially have the tests in the house, the question is can I rally hold off until Thursday to test! I'm already thinking of trying to talk DH in to doing it on Tuesday! Just really scared it will be neg!


----------



## yogabunny

scottmrs, such a tough one isn't it, at the minute it is nice in the cosy world of maybe being pregnant. for me, i really can;t handle the disapointment of a bfn, so will be holding on as long as i can. we're all different though, some people prefer to know wajt is happening - so just do what you feel...  i would consider a CB digital, as other wise you'll just be peering looking for lines and going even more   
  
wendy and mara, sounds good   

keep positive early testers  , there is still time for it to change.    xx

ladies i am officially  going nuts   . been slightly ill since transfer, think it is passing today, but it is making me think all kinds of crazy stuff, like is this implantation, is it different this time because there are 2, or am i just allergic to the gestone injections, or getting a cold which is going to ruin my chances! not too long to go now, going to test earlier at 10dp 5dt x2 on friday, have to try and keep occupied til then! x


----------



## JAMLEGEND

Hiya can i  get added to the list for 29 june!  Ttc for 2 years. 2nd round of clomid. This is last chance for clomid for a while as if no BFP this time having lap & dye as have complex cyst on left ovary. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## louisenburton

Ladies there is still time for your BFP. Please don't panic yet. Wednesday is still three days away and a blood test is far more accurate

As for AF / pregnancy symptoms (I remember very well from the last time) that sadly whilst all symptoms *could* be AF, they *could* be pregnancy but they also *could* be from the gel/ pessaries we have to use. 
Remember everyone is different. Some people have every symptom in the book. Some have none. Some bleed. Some have MS.

Hang in there - it aint over till its over


----------



## Sjhansf

Hiya Sharry

Would you add me also please OTD June 24th

Thanks
S


----------



## Lisamarie....

Hi Sharry,

Please can you also add me OTD also 24th June  

I am 3dpd5fet and have been getting slight af pains, i hope and pray its implantation and not af arriving?

2ww driving me crazy already lol

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## louisenburton

*lisamarie* as ive said before (not sure if it was on this thread) it *could* be AF, it *could* be implantation or it *could* be the pessaries/gel youre using but  its good news

if youre 3dp5dt then you've only a few more days till you test - hang in there


----------



## Marshmallowqueen

Hello ladies, I have been lurking, I wonder if I could join you in this craziness?

I am 5dp5dt x2 not v good quality embryos, OTD 24th June but thinking will test a day early as will be a Sunday and will be at home with DP. 

My only symptoms are sore boobies, bloating and nausea but guessing the crinone pessaries could be the culprit! Go from being utterly convinced I am going to have twins to the depths of despair several times a day. This is def the worst part of the whole process! 

Good luck everyone,   and   to all testing in next few days x


----------



## louisenburton

*marshmallowqueen* (fab name by the way) I remember the last 2ww - I was very positive the first week and then convinced it didn't work the next.


----------



## louisenburton

*crimson* where is the line meant to be ? slightly to the left of the big read one


----------



## Dollyeden

I think I see a feint line......yes defo see a feint line!


----------



## louisenburton

*crimson* yeah that's where I thought it was - fingers crossed


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey girls hope you don't mind if I join.

Had 5dt fet last Thursday so 3 dp now.

Starting to go bit 2ww crazy. Was doing ok till yesterday

Yoga bunny couldn't help but agree with everything to said. Also have a cold type symptom thing and so so tired! Last two were fresh cycles and this is first fet. How you feeling today? 

Ooh crimson here's hoping it gets darker x

Sharry otd 26th if you wouldn't mind adding x

Bjb x


----------



## Lawreann

Crimsome thats looking really positive sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## yogabunny

hi and welcome babyjellybaby, glad i am not the only one!  i am 5dp 5dt x2 and feeling a bit less like death warmed up this evening, so hopefully whatever it is it is going! i will ask my acupuncture lady tomorrow what she thinks! 

hi marshmallow queen, we are at same stage and i am going through same feelings as you, up and down, trying to stick with the positive thinking! i am going to test early on friday, but it's a frozen so i don't have to worry about any trigger in my system..

hi everyone xx hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Had two back as well. Will be interested to see what she says!
Feeling better too 

Xx


----------



## Tinalou

Hi bjb
Snap - we have same OTD and I'm going to try my hardest not to test until then! Not sure how strong my will will be! I'm the same as yogabunny 5dp5dt x2! It's going to be the longest countdown ever but hope we all share happy news xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey Tina yes so hope we all get good news...

Sorry tinky not sure x


----------



## sammyjoe

I am officially PUPO!!! Had 2 blast put back in this afternoon. Here we go!

Il have a read up in the morning and catch up on on everyone

*Sharry could you please add me to the front page OTD 27 June*


----------



## Tinky27

Does anyone know if a positive ovulation test 8 days last ovulation could mean pregnancy?

I found some ovulation try strips and its positive, yet I'm 8 days past ovulation?! What does this mean? Could it mean I'm pregnant?! Or is that wishful thinking?
Could it be the progesterone?
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Tinky27

Can't sleep :-( 

All I can think about...is testing. I'm so anxious and I'm only 8 days past ovulation!

Anybody else awake? 

Crimson I'm too scared to test. I'm only 8 days past ovulation and can't bare the disappointment :-(


----------



## Sharry

Tinky

There is no point guessing if the positive ovulation test means your pregnant, your best bet is to buy a pregnancy test although it still might be too early.


----------



## BecksF5

HELP!! 
10dp2dt x2
Woke up this morning and boobs have stopped hurting and when I went to the toilet (not a number 1) sorry TMI, I had fresh blood when I wiped. Its now brown but thats how my normal AF introduces herself every month. Does that mean its all over? I have called the clinic and left a message for them to call me but right now I just feel devastated.
I can't help thinking its something I have done, I didnt do any bed rest or anything an tried to get on with my normal life like I was told to. I cut out exercise and tried not to do anything more strenuous than hoover but other than that I didn't really slow down.  Im thinking now that I should have.
Not sure if I should test today just to see, but if its pos I will be so scared that I am loosing it and if it confirms neg I am going to know Im out of the game! 
Arrgghhh just want to scream


----------



## Dudders

Tinky, if you used a trigger shot for your ovulation induction then that's probably still in your system.  You need to leave it until around 12dpo to get a more reliable result x


----------



## Tinky27

I'm tired from worrying and being anxious. I didn't sleep last night and now I'm struggling to get up :-( 

Dudders I did use trigger shot for ovulation. Would that still be in my system ten days later?


----------



## sarahjw

Morning ladies

Hope you are all hanging onto your sanity?  

Just a little warning before I sign off for some recovery time...

I got AF 7 days after 5dt. Two good quality blasts on board but because I bled so heavily on day 7 I never did a pregnancy test. 2 weeks later & I have spent the weekend in A&E after collapsing on Saturday pm with terrible internal bleeding due to a ruptured ectopic pregnancy which also caused blood clots in my bowel (which explains the shooting pain up my bum). 

Don't want to frighten anyone but I've learnt an important lesson... If you've had 2 blasts put back and you think AF has arrived(& You're devastated like we were and wanted to carry on with life & put it behind us) still POAS just to check both have been washed away. I would hate anyone else to go through the weekend I've had & put my family through... Poor DH (who has sperm problems) so feels totally responsible for my little holiday in intensive care! 

I've very emotional but not giving up & when we do finally get the family we've dreamed of... Least I can say we've earned it & it'll be special & spoilt rotten!

Ladies, stay strong & I wish you all the luck in the world. Praying for you all  

Sarah x


----------



## Tinky27

So sorry to read what you've been through Sarah

X x x


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sarah so sorry to hear that. Yes defo a lesson to be learnt. Hope your being spoilt rotten and on the road t recovery.

Tinky I would do a preg test but not sure it will make you worry more if that doesn't show anything?! 

Was awake too for couple of hours last night. Normally sleep like a log. Anyone know if side effect of progesterone. Luckily couple more days off work to get over it.

Bjb x


----------



## nic1brady

Morning Ladies,

Well would just like to say good luck to all those in waiting I really hope you's get the positive result  

Unfortuntly my 2ww jounery is almost over and I am 99% sure it has failed.  OTD tomorrow, already done 2 tests both negative and this morning my lovely AF came which I knew for a couple of days.  

All your stories on this have really helped and hopefully our last shot will be our lucky one.  Only had 1 fertilised egg and none sutable for freezing so next time hoping for a lot more.  

Its a hard experience to go through but to know that there is so much support out there and you don't have to feel alone, scared or even a little bit stupid at some of the terms used as there is always someone on here willing to share there experience or offer a little advice so thank you ladies for that  

Good luck for all those shinning stars turing into your little mircales 

xxxx


----------



## jumpy

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting a question, despite not having previously posted on this thread?  Basically I'm going slowly nuts and would like your advice.

This is our 5th FET cycle and 3rd ICSI cycle, so I'm not exactly new to the 2WW! 

Today I'm 13 dpo in a FET cycle, after everything was frozen in an ICSI cycle in March.  The two embies that were transferred at 5dpo were unfortunately not yet blastocysts or even morulas, only multi-cell embies.  So I already didn't have much hope it would work this time, but I still diligently gave them the best chance.  Last Saturday, at 11 dpo my HCG level was 2.2, so I resigned myself to the fact that it didn't work.  

But now some doubt is setting in ... there's no sign of AF yet, my cycle is unusually long and I was feeling nauseous for a few days last week.  Am I just clinging on to a desperate hope, or is there a chance that the embies were just a little bit slow to develop and I still have a chance?  How many DPO do you have your OTD?


----------



## muusa

jumpy said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting a question, despite not having previously posted on this thread? Basically I'm going slowly nuts and would like your advice.
> 
> This is our 5th FET cycle and 3rd ICSI cycle, so I'm not exactly new to the 2WW!
> 
> Today I'm 13 dpo in a FET cycle, after everything was frozen in an ICSI cycle in March. The two embies that were transferred at 5dpo were unfortunately not yet blastocysts or even morulas, only multi-cell embies. So I already didn't have much hope it would work this time, but I still diligently gave them the best chance. Last Saturday, at 11 dpo my HCG level was 2.2, so I resigned myself to the fact that it didn't work.
> 
> But now some doubt is setting in ... there's no sign of AF yet, my cycle is unusually long and I was feeling nauseous for a few days last week. Am I just clinging on to a desperate hope, or is there a chance that the embies were just a little bit slow to develop and I still have a chance? How many DPO do you have your OTD?


My blood test OTD is 15 dpo and home test one 17 DPO, so I think it can indeed have been a bit early. Try again in a day or two. Good luck!


----------



## Eggplant

Ok I know they give you an OTD for a reason and I don't know why I did it but tested on a HPT from Wilkinson this morning and got a BFN  

I have spent all morning reading 100 posts that say its too early and they went on to have a BFP and a 100 posts that say they got a BFP

That said I left the test immediately after I got one pink line and when I did go back about 15 mins later there was a faint 2nd line (make time to go back is 10 mins) 

Arrrrgggghhhh!!!!!! Come on somebody give me hope? Pleeeeaassssseeeee!!!!


----------



## Tinky27

Egg plant. I know how you feel as I have tested early on previous cycles!

I'm very tempted to test and i'm only 9 days past ovulation?! Hmmmm

When I fell pregnant in September I didn't get a positive until a day after i was due to test, so it can change. Its so cruel. x x x

What stage of your cycle are you at? xx


----------



## BecksF5

So just spoke to the clinic they said nothing more i can do at this point but wait and see, no point testing early and causing myself more stress by getting a false neg. just take it easy and wait! 
Kind of what I thought was going to be the case 
The bleeding has stopped but I'm sure AF is coming!


----------



## sammyjoe

Anyone got any tips to help implantation? Any food to eat or anything I can do?

*Eggplant* I've always read a second line is a positive regardless of how strong it is. How long till your OTD? Maybe try again in a few days and it will prob be darker and quicker to appear.

*Tinky* when is your OTD? 9 days past ovulation is still early i'd say. You don't want to cause yourself more stress seeing a neg.


----------



## Tinky27

Too late! Why o why did I have to go and test, now I feel so disappointed   

I don't think its worked, all I wanted was to be pregnant for my brothers wedding in July, but it looks like that dream isn't going to come true :-(


----------



## sammyjoe

Tinky your OTD isn't for another 8 days yet! There is still plenty of time to get the end result of a BFP

Have a look at this:

*3-DAY TRANSFER:

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

5-DAY TRANSFER:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT*


----------



## Tinalou

Thanks for that sammyjoe - useful info for me who had 2 day 5 blastos transferred last wed. My OTD is the 26th but I am amazed at the difference in what now long we are told to wait before tests vary!


----------



## Eggplant

Hi Tinky I'm 5dp5dt so maybe it was too soon was so sure I could hold out till Thur but woke up this morning and HAD to do it. Hope you get a BFP for your brothers wedding to have this work for me means the baby is due on a day special to me too.

SammyJoe my OTD is Saturday and I think possibly the only reason I had a faint line was cos I had left it quite a while - still I can hope   thanks for the info makes me feel a bit better, I should know better!


----------



## nic1brady

Hi Ladies,

Looking for some advice if you's have any 

EC 03/06 ET 05/06 1 egg fertilised none for freezing, OTD 18/06

I did a first response test on Friday morning which was BFN, again on Sunday which was the same.

My AF came this morning been having cramps all weekend, this morning the blood was red like my period and a few hours later its brown.  I don't want to get my hopes up as had 2 BFN, bfor tomorrows test.  Has anyone had this happen and still had a postive OTD or I am just driving myself mad hoping all is not gone.  

Thanks Ladies good luck to all xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Sammyjoe,

I'm not sure how that information applys to me, as Im not having IVF treatment. I had Ovulation Induction with menopur injections and trigger shot.

x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Ladies   Just had ET this morning so though i'd drop in to say hello.  As you can see from my signature  this cycle has been a merrygoround in that a match was found so soon after m/c and this whole cycle has gone at 100 mph !

OTD 1st July. Hoping its third time lucky  

Hope 2ww isnt driving you too  

Look forward to getting to know you and good luck for your OTD's

Essie xx


----------



## Tinky27

this has perked me up a little  - Based on 1,767 positive pregnancy test results

Based on these statistics, if you are pregnant and take a pregnancy test on 10 days past ovulation you are most likely to get a False Negative test result. 32.2% of tests taken by pregnant women were negatives - thus making them false negatives. A false negative result is when a pregnancy test indicates that you are not pregnant but you actually are. To avoid unnecessary disappointment you should try and wait as long as possible before testing.

If you do get a positive test result on 10 days past ovulation, it will most likely be a Very Faint Positive.

Although I still don't think I'm going to get my Positive :-( Just dont feel anything  

/links


----------



## Tinky27

Based on these statistics, if you are pregnant and take a pregnancy test on 14 days past ovulation you are most likely to get a Positive test result, with the most common being a Standard Positive.

The instances of false negatives on 14 days past ovulation are less common, but do still occur. 12.5% of test results were False Negatives. A false negative result is when a pregnancy test indicates that you are not pregnant but you actually are.


Based on these statistics, if you are pregnant and take a pregnancy test on 18 days past ovulation you are most likely to get a Positive test result, with the most common being a Strong Positive.

The instances of false negatives on 18 days past ovulation are less common, but do still occur. 10.4% of test results were False Negatives. A false negative result is when a pregnancy test indicates that you are not pregnant but you actually are.

/links


----------



## Tinky27

Best of Luck EssieJean x


----------



## tash_rogers81

sammyjoe

I seen this the other day.

Might be of interest in aiding implantation?? Xx





sammyjoe said:


> Anyone got any tips to help implantation? Any food to eat or anything I can do?
> 
> *Eggplant* I've always read a second line is a positive regardless of how strong it is. How long till your OTD? Maybe try again in a few days and it will prob be darker and quicker to appear.
> 
> *Tinky* when is your OTD? 9 days past ovulation is still early i'd say. You don't want to cause yourself more stress seeing a neg.


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Congrats on being pupo Essie jean

Yoga hope you enjoyed the rest of your weekend

Tinky fingers crossed for you

Hello all the other lovely ladies waiting for this two weeks of madness to come to a positive end!

Been for a walk today and feel much more positive.....for how long! Back t work weds :-(

Bjb x


----------



## jowels15

Hi everyone on their 2ww.im driving myself mad deciding when to test,all the hospital said was to wait until af due,argh!trying to resist testing b4 Friday.been mega hormonal and pulling left side abdomen but nothing else .cant work out if that's good or not!anyway good luck to everyone and wishing us all bfp


----------



## Tinky27

Crimson, have you had a positive on day 10? x


----------



## Tinky27

thanks babyjellybaby x x x


----------



## sammyjoe

*tash_rogers* what did you see fed aiding implantation?

I keep forgetting I'm PUPO! I know it's only been a day! I'm glad some of you found that info I posted helpful ref what happens after 3 & 5 day transfers. I prob won't be able to get on on here much tomorrow as DH starts chemo tomorrow so I'm up at the hospital with him (he got diagnosed just under 2 weeks ago with cancer, talk about timing!) hoping it will be a nice distraction throughout this awful 2ww!
Stay strong everyone  xx


----------



## yogabunny

wow sammyjoe, congratulations on being pupo. can't believe what you and dh are going through   life really is crazy sometimes and sends us far too much character building stuff. hope it will be a good distraction concentrating on dh, i think you guys deserve some good news now xx   

hi bjb, lovely weekend thanks but still got a cold, how are you feeling now? walk sounds good, enjoy your last day off work   

welcome to the wait essie, really hope it's third time lucky,    i know what you mean i pushed to get back on the ivf wagon quickly and then suddenly here i am again x 

nicbrady    hoping that is an implantation bleed and a good sign xx

tash i am eating a few brazil nuts supposed to help implsntstion, what about you? x

hi crimson, tinky, jowels, eggplant, tinalou, everyone else posting and reading - sending some positive vibes for a good day on the dreaded wait! xx

afm - so very worried my bad cold is a bad sign. have been bad and consulted dr google!   of course as ever according to dr google, a cold could be a good sign, or a very bad sign or irrelevant, so trying to forget about it, but not doing so well at that!! xxxx


----------



## notgivingup

Hi all, unfortunately at 11dp3dt its a BFN for us   . Can't say I'm surprised in the slightest but doesn't hurt any less. All our hopes now pinned on our 3 frosties. We've got a holiday of a lifetime in September so going to concentrate on finding my beach body (its there somewhere!) and enjoy time together without drugs/injections/knicker watch and focus on what we have got, rather than what we haven't. 

I wish you all the very best of luck, such strong, courageous women. 

Xx


----------



## yogabunny

so sorry *notgivingup*.   
sounds like you have got some good plans. enjoy your holiday, drug free time and build some lovely memories so you are strong when you come back for your frosties.


----------



## karen81

Hi ladies just quick from me. I officially get my BFP , confirmed with blood, so ladies don't give up up you will get there!!! 
Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## yogabunny

karen        fantastic xx


----------



## louisenburton

wish me luck ladies - off for ET

we made it to blastocyst but we don't know how many there are - or the quality

I hope there is something to freeze


----------



## louisenburton

congrats Karen


----------



## yogabunny

how exciting, good luck louise


----------



## EssieJean

Good morning ladies  

Thank you for the warm welcome  

Im sorry  to hear of the bfns.  No words can make you feel any better but being such strong and inspirational ladies, i hope that carries you through the sad times and helps you recover for your next step  

Congrats to the bfps   - wishing you a smooth ride hereon in  

Re implantation, im also eating few Brazil nuts and also (not sure how many dpt you are but i ate pineapple with core day before ET and will be eating once a day for 2 days after. i did this last cycle and got bfp but not sure whether it helped or not?? Pineapple NOT  to be eaten any more than that as its dangerous and can bring on contractions...which we don't want!!!

Sleeping on your back or left side is also supposed to help. Your left side is your female side. Don't walk around in bare feet. Feet are linked to your uterus  so not good to be cold. but don't overheat. According to Chinese medicine.

Depending on when transfer was make sure you rest on day of implantation;  3pt 5th day. 5pt 3rd day.  Most of all RELAX and keep your mind busy with other things like reading, cooking, watching dvd's especially comedy. Laughter is the best form of medicine  

Hope you don't find me intrusive with all this!!   

Good luck Louise!!!  
Essie xx


----------



## louisenburton

Thank you Essie

*afm* we only had one transferred as the embryologist was very happy with the quality. Two were being frozen as we left the clinic and the other 5 will be baby sat and if they reach blastocyst stage they'll be frozen too.

Very happy but very nervous too


----------



## tash_rogers81

Sammyjoe stupid phone didn't paste the link...
Will try again x
http://waywardstork.blogspot.co.uk/2008/10/fertility-foods.html?m=1

/links


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies 

I think its over for us, bleeding again took a test and it was negative OTD is tomorrow.

That's two icsi this year and both ended the same way bleeding day before OTD. Dh and I are devastated not sure what to do now. 

Thanks do all your support ladies. 

Cx


----------



## jowels15

Cardall,sending u huge hugs.i really feel for u xxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sorry cardall x

Tash that link is great! Thanks but also scary as didn't know some of them!

Louisenburton congrats on being pupo x

Well done Karen yay! X

Yoga feeling better that's just wonder if overdid it a bit sat. Only did a bit of cleaning and tidying! But all gone by sun eve! 

Bit fed up today keep waking up at 530 for last few mornings and being awake for ages. So very tired. Also back to work tomorrow although know will pass time quicker. 
Boobs very slightly sore but nothing else 5dp. Anyone else any symptoms?

Hi to all the other lovely 2ww's trying not to go mad!

Bjb x


----------



## jowels15

Hi bjb
I know how tired u feel yes,I never have trouble sleeping but real problems this 2ww.i have had cramping for the last 10 days and very hormonal.i also have had twinges left side of abdomen which comes and goes.never in 3 years ttc have I had that.trying not to get hopes up,can't test until
Saturday.good luck hun,we are all in it together.2ww certainly makes u feel like u r going crazy !! X


----------



## EssieJean

Cardall so very sorry. i was on 2ww in Jan at same time as you and really feel for you   xx


----------



## sonyab1983

Ah cardall I am so sorry sending you big   xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Big day for me tomorrow. The wait is finally over.......


----------



## yogabunny

cardall, so sorry to hear your news xx   

good luck dolly

i am getting nervous now about the wait ending but equally fed up of waiting    watching child genuis to distract me!!


----------



## EssieJean

Good luck Dolly!

Yogabunny .. the 2ww really messes with you. I remember feeling just like you, wanting the test to be over but then not wanting it to come either    Will you test early or wait? im only 1dpt and already stressing about otd  

Essie  xx


----------



## scottsmrs

Our wonderful surrogate is due to test Thursday.  I'm surprised she hasn't had me done for harassment these last few days, lol.  Tomorrow hubby and I are meeting up with his closest friend and his wife at Alton Towers.  Not a fabulous idea for a wheelchair user like myself but it'll keep my mind occupied on something other than is she/isn't she?!  Good luck to those testing tomorrow


----------



## Tinky27

Good Luck Dolly  for you x x x 

Has anyone had symptoms 9 days past ovulation? I'm freaking out that this is another failed cycle :-(


----------



## yogabunny

not long scottsmrs xx have fum tomorrow  

essie, they gave me otd of tuesday which is 14dp 5dt (20 dpo) but i will test on friday which is 10dp 5dt (15 dpo) that was the otd i had last time
last time, i was much better in this bit!  this is last of our frosties and i am very scared of doing a fresh due to ohss last time.    

tinky,  don't freak out        it can work tinky xxxx     think you need to give it another 6 days xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Bless you yogabunny x I do hope you are right. This is my fifth cycle now, my body and mind is exhausted from
the constant disappointment. 
All of us deserve BFP'S x x


----------



## tash_rogers81

Babyjellybaby said:


> Sorry cardall x
> 
> Tash that link is great! Thanks but also scary as didn't know some of them!
> 
> Louisenburton congrats on being pupo x
> 
> Well done Karen yay! X
> 
> Yoga feeling better that's just wonder if overdid it a bit sat. Only did a bit of cleaning and tidying! But all gone by sun eve!
> 
> Bit fed up today keep waking up at 530 for last few mornings and being awake for ages. So very tired. Also back to work tomorrow although know will pass time quicker.
> Boobs very slightly sore but nothing else 5dp. Anyone else any symptoms?
> 
> Hi to all the other lovely 2ww's trying not to go mad!
> 
> Bjb x


I know the link has opened my eyes to a few things!

You say about waking early, I normally can't wake up till alarm has snoozed on and off For 20-30 mins. But this morning it went off and with in 10 mins I was wide Awake with no hope of going back to sleep!

Re symptoms my boobs are killing me have been for almost a week (ET 13/5 & ET 16/6) with no sign of easing, they feel heavier as well. Normal period like cramps have subsided for now! I really don't know when symptoms are meant to start and if I will be able to distinguish period and early pregnancy symptoms! Any ideas people?


----------



## Tinky27

I think the progesterone pessarys interfere with your sleep because I keep waking up earlier than normal as well x


----------



## jowels15

Morning everyone.i am out of the game yet again despite my positive feeling this cycle.my Dh snd I are gutted.thank u for everyone's support and good luck to those still waiting.xx


----------



## yogabunny

jowels, so sorry     xx

tash, it is hard to tell what is a real symptom and what is progesterone which can give you sore boobs, bloating, crampiness etc. i wake up early too, my acupuncturist says it is your liver dealing with all the hormones (progesterone again) that wakes you up, but who knows.... all of it is enough to drive you crazy    

my work is suffering, all i want to do is google symptoms that went on to a bfp! i just can't stop !!


----------



## notgivingup

Cardall and jowels,  really sorry to hear your news     

I'm now v confused. The hpt I used yesterday was BFN, but for some reason I looked at it last night as I was about to throw it away and could see a ghost of a line. I know it was way too late to read the result so took a FR test this morning which came up with a very (squint and hold it to the light) feint test line. I'm now 14dp3dt and think this is a bit late in the day to be getting a really feint line. DH can also see it so I'm not imagining it!! And I can compare it with the very negative test I did last week to check the hcg had gone. What am I meant to think?!?


----------



## tash_rogers81

Sounds like in a couple if days it's going to be a BFP!! 

Everyone's body works differently, maybe there is only small amounts of the hormone releasing - just enough to detect in a test. Try again in tomorrow I say!!

Congrats n good luck  x


----------



## yogabunny

not giving up - confusing ... the one you left out could get an evaporation line, but the one you did has a faint line, and a line is a line... i would get another test and check it out tomorrow. i would go cb diigital which will stop you having to peer at a line and just gives an answer


----------



## notgivingup

Thanks yoga bunny and tash-rogers. I'll keep testing but its driving me  . Trying really hard to not get excited but then again, seeing 2 lines on a test is exciting! It's going to be a long few days 
X x


----------



## yogabunny

notgivingup - i know so hard containing excitement and trying to be cautious all the time.


----------



## EssieJean

Jowels so sorry  

Tinky its still too early ... there is still a chance 

Notgivingup - as its been said a line is a line   i'd definitely do more tests   

Yoga.. i know what you mean about being scared. I've no symptoms yet but didn't get them til later on last time.. and it has only been 2days !   Step away from Dr Google!! haha..he's very dangerous! Sending lots of     for Friday.

We really need some bfps on here!   

AFM I'd forgotten about the waking up and weird dreams..had a really bad night. could feel my body stretching in my sleep and kept thinking i'd damaged something?? It was almost like a spasm  (not orgasm i hasten to add   )

Essie xx


----------



## EssieJean

Sorry Tash meant to reply to you too... id take any symptom as a positive and enjoy the moment. i know its hard but im a great believer in the power of positive thinking.Its not over til the rotund lady sings     

Essie xx


----------



## Tinalou

Sorry for lack of replies/posts - am burying my head in my dissertation as opposed to the sand! Only another 7 days to wait!!! Going mad but am determined to last out  

Sending massive hugs to everyone - wherever you are in your wait but bigger hugs to those who have BFNs    

Love Tina xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

OH YES!! I think so!!  brilliant news crimson       
Fantastic, you are making me want to test early! hahah. 
how many days are you Crimson


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations Crimson      

Yoga..step away from the peestick  

I seem to be hungry ALL the time... an early symptom may be??


Essie  xx


----------



## Jenbo4

Hi guys do you mind if I join?
Had a day 5 blastocyst transfer this morning! Now I feel in limbo! What can I do til the 28th June!
Help! Haha!
First time ivf!! Hoping for a little miracle xx


----------



## yogabunny

how many days past ovuation are you now crimson?

welcome to the madness jenbo     lots of luck


----------



## EssieJean

Welcome Jenbo..hope the 2ww doesn't send you too  

I had ET Monday and OTD 1st July .. 16 days!! Not sure i can wait that long  
Essie xx


----------



## BecksF5

I cant believe I only have 1 more sleep until I test! Im excited an nervouse in equal measure and I cant concentrate on anything else.

Since my little bleed the other day I have just had some brown spotting and some mild cramping every now and again, but I dont want to get my hopes up! 

I'm in serious need of a little sanity today!


----------



## Jenbo4

Thanks yogabuddy!!
I don't know if to expect and pain?? I feel a little bit uncomfy but I imagine that's from them messing with my cervix!!
If anyone can share how they felt, I know everyone's different!!
Thank u!! And good luck to u all xxxx


----------



## Jenbo4

Becksf5 how excited u must be!! How's ur 2ww been? Help me! Haha xx


----------



## Tinky27

Morning Ladies,


So I'm now 10 dpo and woke up this morning to see my sensitive 10mi pregnancy strips had arrived...once again couldnt resist!!  

Only today I think there is a faint line there!!! I am trying to remain calm because I know  I could be wrong, but as soon as I woke up this morning I felt different a bit queasy and still do!!

I've taken a picture, but does anyone know how to upload it on to this site?! I'm dying to see what you guys think.

I haven't said anything to my partner, or family as don't want to get their hopes up!


----------



## BecksF5

Hi Jenbo
Hoestly its been torture! I have been having a massive struggle with myself for the last week stopping myself testing early, even this morning I had my hand on the test packet but I think I am just really scared of the result so didnt!
Other than that its not been too bad, I had lots of "symptoms" in the 1st week, feeling tired, sicky, spotty, crampy, killer boob pain , all making me think it had def worked. Then on Monday I woke up and my boobs had stopped hurting, then I went to the loo and had some blood when I wiped. I imediatly went into complete meltdown convinced it hadnt worked and I was going to get AF. Called the clinic who said there was nothing I could do now other than wait and thats what Im doing! as you saw in my last post the bleeding stopped so thats got to be a good sign right??
The 2ww is the worst part by far, at least in the stim process you feel like your doing something and that somethings are in your control (there not really but you know what I mean) then egg collection comes along and thers still so much happening then transfer day arives and thats it, you are well and truly in the hands of mother nature. Still nearly there!
How has it been for you so far?
Dont be scared by the above, I have read all these posts and its been so great to know that I am not the only one feeling like they are going mad!


----------



## sammyjoe

O my goodness so much to catch up on......!

*Tinky*, that sounds good  I was thinking about ordering some of them ultra sesitive 10mi hpt

*Crimson* can def see a second line, congratulations 

*Becks* that sounds like it could be implantation bleeding  for good news tomorrow. Well done for holding out till OTD

*EssieJean* I have to wait 16 days too  my test date is next Thursday

*Jenbo* welcome to the madness of the 2ww! Your OTD is the day after mine

AFM, think i felt a little nausea's this morning. Which is totally  as I'm only 3dt5dt. It could of been because i was hungry, or I just totally made it up in my head  I haven't eaten yet and i feel fine now. Realy  it is one of them implanting


----------



## Tinky27

I've spoken to the nurse - she said I have to wait and in two days to see if the line is darker, but its looking positive dare I say that!!!!

Ii'm only 10dpo, but she said the trigger shot would have been out of my system by the 16th.

Sammy Joe - I brought 16 ultra sensitive strips 10ml for £1.50 on ebay from home-insemination-kits (Item number 30015103976)

xxxx


----------



## Jenbo4

Hi becksf5 thanks so much for replying! It's good to share this!!
I asked them this morning 2 put 2 blastocysts in and he just laughed and said no! Ha! I've found the whole ivf process fine until egg collection, panicking about how many embryos we made, then making the decision to get to day 5 rather than go on day 3!!
I feel ok today, I'm sure come the weekend ill have possibly lost the plot.
After ttc for 2 yrs it feels so close now, yet I need to prepare myself it may fail!

Rooting for you tho to get ur positive tomorrow!!!


----------



## EssieJean

Hi *Sammyjoe*.. I've never had to wait 16 days before and don't know the reason why?? Im still with same clinic and can't think why they've increased the wait now. im only 2dpt and already going  I've no symptoms other than being hungry all the time. Hope the next week doesn't drag too much for you 

Essie xx


----------



## BecksF5

Jenbo, Your doc had the complete oposite reaction to mine! 
We only had 3 embies from 4 eggs from 6 follies(this suprised evryone as my AMH was high so they expected more and were really worried about OHSS), anyway all the way along we were under the impression that we were only allowed 1 transfered. Then when they called me the day after collection they landed me with "so you need to decide if you want to have 1 or 2 put back"! I was not prepared for that! After long deliberation me and DH had setteled on 1 and freeze the other 2 unless we were told they were poor qual and then we would have 2. 
We rolled up for transfer and told the doc and embrologist, who had confirmed good qual at that point, that we were going for 1 and they looked at us like we had lost out minds! Sfe to say we quickly chnaged out minds and went for 2! we were doing a 2 day trans though so that might be why we had the option?


----------



## Jenbo4

Hey becksf5, yeah apparently if its a day 3 they will let u put 2 in, but with a blastocyst they'll only allow one!' We were originally gonna go for a day 3, but they recommended waiting til day 5, bit risky but I'm hoping it pays off now!!
Just think u could be having twins! How exciting!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## Tinky27

Just done another pregnancy test and the line came up straight away!! Faint but clear!!! Omg I'm so bloody excited could this really be it?!!! Just hope the line doesn't fade away like in september :-(


----------



## jowels15

Crimson thats fantastic so pleased for u Hun xxxx


----------



## jowels15

Tinky that's fab news.so pleased for u xxx


----------



## jowels15

Thank you such for all your support.lovely to hear about some bfp's.good luck everyone x


----------



## thepheonix

Hi everyone how are you all, I've been on here for about a year now and I've had lots of support. This is my third and last cycle, scared its all over soon. Not so positive as I'm cramping and I feel the same as I did the two other cycles. 

SHARRY can you add me please ICSI OTD 26th June x


----------



## BecksF5

Congrats Tinky thats fab news, gives me hope for tomorrow!


----------



## EssieJean

Great news Tinky      thoughts that the line gets even stronger!  YAY  another bfp ..that's what we like to see 

Jowels .. take care  

Hi Phoenix .. this is my 3rd too.  Hopefully 3rd time lucky for both  of us  and the cramping is a positive sign 
Essie  xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Tinky* you bought 16  wow  !!!!!!!!!!! I was looking at clear blue digi on eBay and they come with 2 ultra sensitive tests.

*EssieJean* my last IVF was 16 days too. 16 days from EC. With my iui's it was 14 days from trigger. Don't think i'll last till OTD this time. As we got to blast I'm thinking I may test the day before?

*thepheonix* i recognize you! This is my 5th cycle, so we've probably crossed paths on here in the past! Like EssieJean said cramping is a good sign


----------



## Tinky27

Thanks EssieJean I hope so too!!!  

I had a miscarriage in september, so im trying to not get my hopes up too much x

I woke up this morning and felt completely different, so it shows how everyone is. 

I felt queasy and hot this morning, plus my tummy felt hot.

I don't have sore boobs at all, just feel sicky.     the line gets stronger!!!

 you all get your deserved BFP'S X X X


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies. Yes sammijoe reconise u too. 

I get a gurgling womb wen my period is about to start and my left leg tingles so I'm thinking it's over already. It was a day two transfer with a 5 cell on 14/6/13 . So the chances are quite slim with a 2 day.  I'm not too positive because on EC day I have one follie and one egg so I had nothing left to freeze. 
How is everyone else feeling that's quite close to the stage I am at? 

Sticky vibes to allx


----------



## Tinalou

Jenbo - I had 2 blastocysts put back in but that might be due to my age - I'm 38 5 days after my OTD. I'm worried as transfer was a week ago and had a bit of cramps but no implantation bleeding. We didn't get any to freeze and this is our only cycle so   hard. Feeling really teary today xxx

Tinky - yay!!!!!!   xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Try to relax *Tinky* ..some people don't get any symptoms at all and sore (.)(.) can come much later 

*Sammyjoe *my otd falls on a Monday so will prob test Saturday morning to give us the weekend to take in whatever result it is.

Just had a stress on phone with doctor .. now known as Dr **** I really had to fight for some time off work. He was really rude asking me all sorts of questions saying it isn't usual and he's known women to go back to work.. Told him i was aware of that but as i miscarriage last time i wasn't time i wasn't prepared to take any risks! He asked if i worked full time?? wtf has that got to do with anything?? Felt like saying im 45 and worked since i was 18 without a break having never had maternity leave  I've never had probs before. finally got my sicknote and now im trying to get my blood pressure down!!

Sorry for rant 

Essie xx


----------



## yogabunny

tinalou, it's hard with all these hormones,  . We've got to try not to put so much pressure on ourselves, easier said than done in the circumstances! 

the pheonix, are you similar stage to me? I think I might be a bit further. I'm 8 dp 5 dt x2 I've been upset today as had some cramps and was sure AF was coming along this afternoon, made me realise how devastated i will be if does not work. I'm holding on to the fact that some people really think AF is coming and it is a symptom    but I am scared! 

jenbo and tinalou i had 2 put back this time, I am 37, last time they made me go for 1 as my age is on the borderline and I had not had a transfer before. I think the embryologist would have changed it for me last time, they said often go for 2 for frozen transfers, but the doctor had written it on my file in big letters! I know it was because he is trying to get his multiple birth rates down for NHS! I am hoping to put them up this time     

essie just saw your post, mmmm how annoying, well done for getting it done. now breathe !!


----------



## BecksF5

Oh Essie thats rubbish! some docs are just such  with absolutly 0 bedside manor! at least you have it now so you can rest.


----------



## Jenbo4

Hey tinalou, I think different clinics have different policies, I think ours is a one blastocyst policy if there good and ur under 34, I would of had 2 if they'd let me!

As for symptoms I really don't think any two women are going to be the same. I know it's so difficult but try and stay positive until you know otherwise!!

Keep the faith!!!! Xxxx


----------



## EssieJean

*Tinalou* so sorry you're feeling teary... its my third and last too but when i got my bfp in January i never got an implantation bleed. In fact i had very little symptoms. Sending you and some  

Essie xx


----------



## Tinalou

Thanks for the continuous support ladies - I find it invaluable. Had a cry and gonna have a nap  

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Tinky27

Thank you everyone  

I'm   the line gets darker and doesn't fade away like in September. 

Good Luck to anyone testing tomorrow x x x x x

My partner is so good, he isn't allowing himself to feel anything until we know for sure. I'm so worried its going to go away... Ii thought maybe its the trigger shot, but the nurse said that would have been out of my system by the 16th.

Feeling really confused right now, I don't know whether to be happy, or worried  

So sorry Tinalou   You will get your BFP soon x x x


----------



## Dollyeden

Sad news for us today,but we WILL stay positive and we will try again .Good luck to you all out there x


----------



## EssieJean

So sorry Dolly ... loving the pma though. Take care.

Essie  xx


----------



## Tinalou

sorry to hear that Dolly xxx

Tinky - lets hope its in a week when I can officially test! am managing to hold out till then. xx


----------



## yogabunny

so sorry dolly,    like your spirit, you will get there, it is [email protected] that it isn't now x

oh ladies feels like we are getting too many bfns .

i have af feelings, if i make it through to tomorrow with no af, i will be a very happy girl. xx


----------



## Tinky27

Good Luck yogabunny x x x 

Don't waste your money on the "sensitive" test strips I mentioned yesterday, as I did a proper chemist test that wasn't as sensitive and the line came up quicker and clearer. I feel very queasy this morning, so I don't believe they are as senstive. I'm going to buy another drug store preg test today. 

Praying the line is still there, had the worst nights sleep :-(


----------



## notgivingup

OMG! 14dp3dt and I got a positive on clear blue and first response and a very clear negative the other day. In shock. Hold out till testing day ladies - clearly it's calculated for a reason. It felt so late to test 18 days after EC. Have taken so many pictures of the tests cause never thought I'd see those words. Praying it sticks. 

Sorry for the me post. In complete shock.


----------



## yogabunny

that is great news *not giving up* so pleased for you. xxx enjoy!!! sending sticky vibes.

bring on the bfps xx


----------



## jowels15

Not giving up that's great news hun


----------



## BecksF5

Well ladies unfortunatly its game over for us this month! Like Dolly says I will not give, it will work and we will try again! 
The clinic have said we can try again once Ihave had a bleed this and next month so not too long to wait. 
Thanks for all the support over the last few days, please lets see some more BFP on here! I dont want to be back in here in a few months seeing your names pop up! Good luck to you all and a great big fat sprinking of baby dust! 
Becks x


----------



## yogabunny

so sorry to hear that becks, stay strong, good that you don't have to wait too long. xx


----------



## TippyToes

CONGRATS NOTGIVINGUP!!!


----------



## louisenburton

*dollyeden* and *becks* so sorry lovelies xxx

*notgivingup* congratulations - I don't think there is anything wrong with a me post every so often xxxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi,

So sorry to all of you ladies with BFN's - you will get there just stay strong x x   x x 

Congrats to notgivingup - excellent news.

AFM - well i've been up since 4am worried sick about my line fading away - I need to buy another pregnancy test today, but they are so expensive!! 

Which are the most accurate??

I'm now 11dpo.


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations Notgivingup      

So sorry Becks ...its good to hear you can cycle again so soon though  

Had a really bad night. just got up. feel so groggy. need to get my head round  doing injection .. still not got used to them.

Yoga..hope you ok today?

Tinky ..Clearblue and First Response are the best but Response seems to be most peoples preference.

Hi to all hope alls well with you

Essie xx


----------



## yogabunny

tinky - be careful you are like me, i could bankrupt a small country with my need to do tests once i start! i used CB digital last time, so will probably stick with that. I think they say 4 days before period is due x

Essie - I quite often feel unusually groggy when i wake up during treatment i think it is the drugs. Are you doing the gestone?  I am icing my butt totally now and it is totally numb. I stick an ice pack down my jeans while i am making some tea!! after i whack a herbal heat pack under my bum to sit on to get the stuff moving. 
Thank you hun I am just feeling disappointed as I had built my hopes up, but have total AF feelings, and it is due, so thinking is just the gestone stopping it.  I don't feel the same as last time.  will test tomorrow so hopefully that will stop my thoughts racing so much!


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Yoga..im on Clexane due to last m/c injecting in the tummy..it's the thought of actually doing it that's worse i think, that and the sting afterwards.  Lol i can just imagine walking around with an ice pack down your jeans   And i can imagine its a lot harder to inject in the bum than the tum  

I really hope that your body is playing a cruel trick on you right now and you get your bfp ..sending lots of     

Im 3dpt and no symptoms yet.. i just wish i could feel something , some movement , anything. Its a really scary time for us all  

Essie  xx


----------



## yogabunny

Thanks Essie, your words really help calm me - today i am really benefitting from the kindness of everyone on this site. 
is the clexane a blood thinner? I've heard that is a stingy one. You have plenty of time to get some symptoms to drive you mad! sending some      back. xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Yogabunny,

I need to buy another test because the supposed sensitive strips barely showed a line this morning, yet when I used a proper pregnancy test yesterday the line came up quickly and clearer, i'm worried the line might fade away, plus I dont feel as bad as I did yesterday. 

Need to do another test, despite the nurse saying to wait till the weekend because I cant relax or focus on anything else!

xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Tinky you're going to give yourself a nervous breakdown!   I understand completely the need for reassurance but if its still there albeit faint and it came up quick i think you should try to relax a bit  as being anxious won't help and you'll make yourself bankrupt with all these tests   

Sending sticky vibes your way and lots of      

Essie xx


----------



## Tinky27

Thanks Essie,

Its so hard when you've had a miscarriage, as the fear of the line fading away is so over whelming. 

The nurse has said not to waste my money on doing an expensive test today, as my urine will not be as strong. She said to test again tomorrow morning and if I really cant resist do a cheap preg test this afternoon. 

I just cant think about anything else and its horrible. My brain is like mush lol

How are you doing? 

xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

Tinky, you are going to send yourself    doing all these tests. There's quite a few of us on here that have had m/c and can totally understand where your coming from but what will be will be. Testing 2/3 times a day wont help it stay. I know that's easier said than done sometimes. But like EssieJean said a line is a line. Being anxious wont do you or little bean any good


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Going crazy waiting for the phonecall - had my bloods done at 9am ..... have managed to resist POAS by not buying any. Don't feel hopeful as had some light bleeding and cramps last 3 days so am sure period is right around the corner and the gestone is just delaying things ...


----------



## Happychappie

Hi All

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  I am new to all this.  I had ICSI with doner eggs following diagnosis of POF.  I had my ET 17th June and my OTD is 1st July!!!!

I am only 3dp3dt and I feel I am starting to go nutty  

I have not had any symptoms as of yet.   for BFP's for all


----------



## yogabunny

good luck willieverbeamum x

welcome hopeforall


----------



## Tinky27

Just done another test!!! - only x2 for £3.75 and the line is def darker than yesterday, yay!!!! 

   keep getting darker x x x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Hopeforall and welcome    I also have a 16 day wait. Had ET on 17th and test 1st July    I've no symptoms either and didn't til the second week last cycle. We'll either keep each other going or go    together  

Good luck Willieverbeamum  

Fantastic Tinky!!!  

Essie  xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*WillIeverbeamum*  that you get the result you so deserve. Your so strong willed not to POAS before. Good luck

Welcome to the madness *Hopeforall*!

*EssieJean* I've just realized your OTD is 16 days from ET! Mine is also 16 days but from EC


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Sad news - not to be again. Its a cruel world ..... lets hope I have the strength to get through the next few days and think about the future. Thanks to all you ladies for the support. XXX


----------



## yogabunny

willieverbemum, [email protected] i really hoped this was your time      it is cruel. sending love xxxx

tinky - i think you can relax now for a bit hun. xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Im so very sorry Willieverbeamum    You've been through so much and it saddens me your in this sad situation .  I hope you find the strength to carry on but in meantime be kind to yourself.

Hi Sammyjoe.. how long have you got to go? Have you any symptoms ?  Its only been 3 days and feels like a lifetime!

Essie xx


----------



## Tinky27

I'm worried about how reliable these tests are....The supposed "sensitive" strips didn't show anything this morning, yet the numark pregnancy test came up with a line straight away?!

I really want to have the blood test done to be sure


----------



## sammyjoe

*WillIeverbeamum* I'm so sorry  I really hope you do find that inner strength to look forward 

*EssieJean* I've only got a week left now. Next Thursday is my OTD but think i may test Wednesday as I don't want to have to go into work Thursday and put on a brave face if its a BFN. Yesterday i had a wave of nausea and today I have very slight sore (.)(.) But all that could be the progesterone pessaries or in my head  I kinda think its too early for symptoms yet as the would of only implanted yesterday  bless you, do you think you will test early? If you tested 16 days from EC when would that be? (sorry I didn't look before i pressed 'reply')

xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi *Sammyjoe* .. Im having DE tx so its 16 days from ET which was 17th . OTD lands on a Monday so same as you im planning to test Fri next week so i get the extra time before going back to work to take in the result, whatever that may be.  Just had a look at Dr Google and today (3dpt ) the blastocyst detaches from its shell. Implantation i calculate to be Saturday so will be doing lots of resting then 

Essie xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Hey peeps.

Still gong mad but seems to bit easier now back at work so have other things to think about too!

Tinky u got to stop stressing that is not going to do to any good! What will be will be and looking good so far !

Yoga how u doing? Cold gone? Any other symptoms?

Essie try and enjoy this bit! Easier said than done gets harder the further into two weeks u go!

Hey hopeforall

Sorry to the girls who have been unsuccessful this time. Be kind to yourselves and make sure your getting spoilt by your oh's

Hi to anyone I missed thread moving very fast takes me ages to catch up.

So 7dp5dt

Feeling bit sick today and bad af pains........not sure of good or bad! Arghhhh! 

Bjb x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi BJB   I can't remember last two cycles going so slow, i certainly wasn't anxious as i am now. Guess its having experienced a bfn and a bfp and knowing this third time may well be our last. Had a nice day today though on the park feeding ducks and visiting friends  

Fingers crossed sickness is a good sign.. will you test early ?

Essie  xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

I think worse when u know what's to come ! Was better when didn't know what to expect.

Really going to be good and try and wait till otd or day before so am prepared. BUt been there before and also know bfp don't always stay. Much scarier this time after chem last time! 

Bjb xx


----------



## yogabunny

hi bjb and essie, i think you are right it's harder this time. I agree sickness is very good sign. I was bad and POAS this afternoon at 9dp 5 dt, CB digi and it said not pregnant. Not much hope, so preparing for the worst and hoping for the best xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yoga ur naughty. Still time to change. Think positive!


----------



## Victy

Well, after testing early Sunday, BFN. Then a day early Tuesday, BFN and on OTD, again BFN. Now Thursday, BFN. Anyway, finally got hold of the clinic today, And I've been told to do another test tomorrow and continue Clexane, Gestone injections and progynova as no sign of AF. 

I know it's over and cried just as much as last failed cycle. Just one more test...no more human pin cushion.

Already organised a FET for August.  So unfair for all BFNs and love to BFPs.



Ain't over til it's over though.


----------



## EssieJean

Yoga.. there is still time..   

BJB ..id love to have that naive excitement back of the first cycle. They do say its a numbers game though. I've always waited until OTD but not sure i can hold out this time. 

So sorry Victy .. not long til August..wish you lots of luck in the future 

Essie xx


----------



## Tinky27

Yoga bunny there is still time. I got a BFN 9DPO now I have a faint positive!   for you x x x x


----------



## Dudders

I've been following you all because I was in the June 2ww too - although I kept quiet about that!

Just wanted to point the early testers in the direction of the post I have just made

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308312.0

Lots and lots of hugs to those that haven't been lucky this time, I was there just last month and I know just how devastated you feel. Time will help and even in difficult circumstances you can still come out on top in the end xx  

And for those that have got their BFPs, I hope to see you over on the early scans / February threads when I make it over there!

Lots of luck to those still due to test


----------



## mrsj12

Morning all,

I hope I can join you? I'm 6dp3dt and already struggling to stay sane. It's our first ICSI cycle so I'm learning as I go along. Can I ask a question? I've been bloated since EC until this morning when I'm pretty much back to normal, is this a bad thing or normal? Do you remain bloated if its a BFP? Aargh so difficult having no idea what's going on - not that I need to tell any of you that. 

Best of luck for anyone who's OTD is close.
Xx


----------



## Dudders

Don't panic mrsj, I was never bloated at any stage despite 20 odd follies on the go.  I also haven't had a single symptom apart from a few light period cramps at about 11 or 12 dpo.  Nothing else, but it's been confirmed by bloods! x


----------



## notgivingup

Mrsj I was really bloated after EC but this went down a few days after ET and I got BFP so don't worry about it. 
Good luck! 

So sorry victy

Yoga bunny don't give up yet. I got bfn until 12dp3dt. It wasn't until 14dp3dt I had BFP confirmed on hpt. X


----------



## EssieJean

Good morning ladies 

Welcome *Mrsj* .. don't worry about the bloating, its just the meds doing their job.I've found it does settle down but not entirely. I find it reassuring in a funny kind of way..that something is happening in there 

*Yoga*.. how are you this morning?

*Notgivingup* that's really interesting as I've to wait 16 days for my otd but planning on testing at 14.

*Dudders* just read your thread... what an emotional time that must have been for you. Congratulations on your bfp! 

Hope everyone else doing ok?

Essie xx


----------



## Togetherness

Hope for all: Just wanted to say hi! I'm in pretty much the same position as you but just running a day later I think. Had transfer on Tuesday. OTD 3 July.
Good luck to everyone else waiting  xx


----------



## yogabunny

it's a clear BFN for me today on both FR and CB and this is when I got a BFP last time. No trace of a line. So devastated, I had got my hopes up and really wandering if I can even do another cycle. 

Oh just read your post notgivingup, thank you, I feel so different to last time though I can't believe it will change. 
I think I need to try to accept this and anything different on Tuesday would be a miracle. 

Today is 10dp 5dt so the embies are 15 days old, although the lower quality blast they did say had been put back a bit from the thaw. I've left a message for the clinic to ask if i need to continue the progesterone injections if there is no hope.

Lots of love and luck to all, thank you so much for keeping me sane this 2ww it has been a tough one for me this time and having you all here has helped so much. xx


----------



## yogabunny

Congratulations dudders - I have seen you about on the forum and so pleased to see you have got a BFP. Well done teh Lister. x


----------



## Tinky27

so sorry yoga bunny  

is today your official test day?

xxxx


----------



## Dudders

Thank you so much yogabunny - it really does mean a lot as I know exactly where you are right now.  Take some time and look after yourself - lots of treats are in order


----------



## EssieJean

*Yoga* im devastated for you  I know its a long shot but you otd is still 4 days a way. i don't want to give you false hope but i think your clinic will want you to test then; on the 25th. Miracles do happen. I've heard of women getting a bfn the Night Before and in the morning a bfp ! Im still praying for you   

Essie xx


----------



## Sjhansf

Yogabunny - I know we've been chatting on the other thread but just thought i'd add to the above. I hadn't realised your date was Tuesday.


----------



## yogabunny

sjhansf - hello   I must sound a bit bonkers! But clinic said to test today as gestone is due to run out. But the original date for OTD is Tuesday. x


----------



## scottsmrs

Good afternoon ladies, for the last 2 weeks I have regularly watched this post.  I have only posted a couple of times because our journey ttc is with a surrogate so I felt unable to comment on symptoms etc.  I've been more of a lurker than a participator.  It is now time for me to leave, our wonderful, amazing surrogate is pregnant!!!  After 6 months of home inseminations, we decided to buy a fertility spell from the wonderful Mia -Angel.  Within 2 weeks surrogate had a positive ovulation sign on the fertility monitor and today has had a very clear very strong BFP.  We are over the moon.  Good luck to all you lovely ladies.  

Much love

Marie


----------



## EssieJean

Scottmrs that's wonderful news!     Congratulations  

Essie xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Sorry yoga xx

Hi all x


----------



## Tinalou

Hey ladies

Ooh feeling a little sick today and really really tired!!   it's a sign for next wed test!!

I have a quick question - which may seem silly - I just wonder if it okay to have a bath when on 2 ww? My sister said not to but because I feel yucky just want a relaxing soak!

Big hugs to everyone 

Tina xxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Tinalou .. ive  been exhausted too. only hit me today?? Im not having baths. As tempting as they are best to avoid them, you don't  want to overheat your blood/tummy. Not good for the embabies  

A lukewarm bath just isn't the same  
Essie  xx


----------



## Tinalou

Hi Essie

Yeah I agree a lukewarm bath doesn't quite cut it! Oh well an easy thing to sacrifice  

Can see me being in bed by 8! The frustrating thing is I sleep for 3 hours then am wide awake for ages - is this normal?

Tina xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Its very normal Tinalou..its the meds. Im  the same and when i do sleep  im having really weird dreams...another side effect    Hopefully our sleep will be interrupted for other reasons soon!  

Essie xx

Btw how many days pt are you. At time of implantation can make you more tired too 

xx


----------



## Tinalou

I had 2 day 5 blasto put in on wed 12th so OTD is 26th. Not had any signs of implantation bleed or anything 
Xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Don't worry about that. Many women don't have symptoms at all, even through pregnancy. Last cycle i got bfp and didn't get implantation bleed.

xx


----------



## mrsj12

So sorry yogabunny. 

Congrats scottsmrs- always so pleased to hear good news!!


----------



## Dudders

It's true about the symptoms and implantation bleed - not everyone gets them - I didn't and still nothing.  If I hadn't done IVF I wouldn't have the slightest clue that I am pg.

I know it's so easily said but please try not to worry as everyone is completely different and their bodies do things in their own little way


----------



## Sjhansf

Yogabunny-of course you don't sound bonkers!! It's me that is bonkers as I now remember the broken Gestone-doh!!! 

I'm still holding v positive thoughts and fx for you xxxx


----------



## notgivingup

Morning all, after being over the moon with a BFP on Thursday, sadly the wicked witch AF arrived today. Very sad but not totally unexpected cause I never quite allowed myself to believe I was pregnant. Today we'll be sad and in a few days look ahead with a little more faith in the treatment for our frosties now we know it can work. 
Sorry to bring sad news. Congrats to hay for your BFP. So sorry to others who have had bfns this time. X


----------



## EssieJean

Oh Notgivingup Im so sorry    Im glad to see you're keeping positive for your frosties. I hope you recover well. take care of each other.  All the best of luck with your frosties  

Essie  xx


----------



## Tinky27

I'm so sorry notgivingup   Did you have a false positive, or is it an early miscarriage? 

Big Hugs   

You will get there

xxxxx

Morning Essie,

When is your OTD? How are you feeling?

My official test day is Monday so i'm praying my line is stronger. 

I had my first blood test yesterday, but have to wait till tuesday/wednesday next week for the result, also I need to have the second blood test Monday to check if the hcg levels are doubling.

So anxious   

My boobs are alot more sensitive today and I have constant pulling pains in my tummy and alot of sweating and restless nights....I'm hoping those are all good signs?!!

I actually feel quite overwhelmed by all these symptoms, as I can't feel one way or another until I know for sure.

xxxxx


----------



## Tinalou

Sorry sharry - just realised I never asked to be added - I had ivf and OTD is 26 June.. 

Please could you add me 

Tina xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Tinky   My otd is 1st July.. 16 days after ET!!!!!   Not sure I'll last that long though. im feeling a few nips but not as much as i'd like and feeling really really tired. 

All your symptoms are positive signs for sure  

Hope everyone's having a good weekend  

Essie  xx


----------



## Tinky27

I know how you feel Essie, I certainly couldn't wait the whole 16 days and was testing from 8dpo!!

I didn't get a faint positive until day 10.

I too wondered why my clinic have told me to wait 16 days, as I thought it was normally 14? 

I'm praying my line is stronger on Monday and my bloods come back positive x x x

   for you x x x x


----------



## EssieJean

Thank you Tinky ... Im  sure your bloods will be fine and your line will be as dark as it can be    Its nerve wracking time, just keep focusing on the goal, you'll get there  

I can't think about testing at mo...one minute i feel nips  the next nothing.  Hoping they're snuggling in  

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Yes it sure is! It's so hard to resist testing, but at the same time your terrified of doing so!

I really thought it was a negative cycle because I didn't have any symptoms, now I have plenty! 

Hope your looking after yourself x x x

My mum brought me zita west's guide to fertility and assisted conception and it was really helpful x


----------



## JAMLEGEND

Hiya guys, I've so struggled through first week. Its felt like forever!! I can't believe I've technically got another whole week til OTD. On previous luteals I've been 11 days so weds might be worthwhile testing? Its taking every ounce of energy not to test each day and swear im reading so much into every sign! Good luck and loads baby dust for you ladies xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Morning ladies

Funny how we all say and feel the same. Impatient nervous anxious! It is one monstr of a roller coaster. 

On a 3 day transfer our embies should be completely implanted, has placenta abd fetal cells! I'm 7dpt now and wishing my life away to next weekend to my OTD. Hurrrrrrry uuuuuup!

My ultra sensitive test strips arrived Friday, now there here I keep thinking... I could just test them out but I don't want to feel disappointed! But at the same time I know u can get a bfn one day and then a bfp the next!

Has anyone started to feel sicky if theyre hungry since ET. I do and it's something I never used to feel! 

Fingers crossed n good luck everyone


----------



## EssieJean

Good morning Tash....i feel exactly the same and today im having a down day. i had nips  and pitches Fri and yesterday but this morning i feel nothing. im sure last time my (.)(.) were tender  

Don't know what ill do if it doesn't work this time...im so scared  

Sorry for non-positive post..i think im all burnt out.
Can't think about testing ..i don't think i dare.

Hi Jamlegend    It sure is hard... hope you ok today.. I've a week to go...just over.  
Essie xx


----------



## michellelee17

I'm on the second week of the tww this is our first round of ivf. I was wondering if its normal to only get AF pains I just feel that it's going I'm going to start any time my test date is a week today any advise would be great xx


----------



## Dudders

Yes Michelle, perfectly normal to get AF pains - I had them particularly around 11/12 days past egg collection and am 5 weeks now and cramping is the only symptom I have at all x


----------



## mrsj12

Morning all,

Jam legend I know exactly what you mean about getting through the first week and then thinking how can I get through the next one? From what I've heard the second week is the toughest.  

Essie it's only my first round but I feel the same, not sure I want to test as I don't feel anything that has made me feel positive. Although zits west says this is when people feel down, doesn't make it any easier. 

I'm so sorry to hear your news notgivingup.  

AFM I had strong af pain after peeing this morning, it's gone away but anyone know why I got it after peeing?? Also had a hot flush after showering yesterday and I get that before af. This wait is a killer!


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I had constant AF pains with my first cycle and was in tears 5 days before OTD, as I was convinced it was over.  I now have a DS.

Good luck.

X


----------



## emma26

Hi Sharry,

I lost our baby at 5wks 4days. Devastated.
Can you please change the front page? Thanks hun

xx


----------



## louisenburton

Emma - so sorry my lovely 

AFM im driving myself nuts - am now 5dp5dt. Have done a test knowing it would be negative but still hoping lol 
Fed up now... Cannot wait to just know


----------



## tash_rogers81

Lol were all getting more and more impatient!


----------



## sammyjoe

*Tash* my ultra sensitive strips arrived yesterday too. I kinda want to test but can't deal with the BNF I would probably get now as its probably a bit early. Only 4 more sleeps till OTD!

*EssieJean* I had sore (.)(.) last time too. But now nothing, had a few AF pains but nothing to shout about. I just keep telling myself every pregnancy and women is different.

*Emma* I'm so sorry 

*Louisenburton* how long left till your OTD?


----------



## tash_rogers81

So who is most likely to give in and test early? 


Apparently from day 11 hcg is detectable! Not sure I want to wait till OTD or early. My OTD is Saturday but I have to work Saturday morning and going out Saturday night, so thought about doing if Sunday instead, I don't like the idea of testing and then leaving for work straight away ill be wanting to go the rounds around the family members that know!


----------



## Lawreann

Sorry I've not been on here much trying very hard to preoccupy my mind during the longest 2 weeks of my life. I don't know how you're able to hold out from testing all I wanted to know was, is it working? 
Had my blood test done yesterday and recieved my results today and its officially a bfp  my beta were 143 although I'm bleeding and have been for the last 3 days the clinic don't seem that worried about it.

It's time that this thread had a turn around and I hope that all you ladies get the result we have all been waiting so long for.

Thank you so much for all your support. Sending lots of sticky vibes to you all x


----------



## tash_rogers81

I don't think BCRM do blood tests once there patient gets a bfp. Strange how different clinic treat differently. 

Im actually going to start pulling my hair out soon! 


Congrats on ur bfp lawreann


----------



## emma26

Thanks girls x


----------



## sammyjoe

No they don't tash. After 11 days hcg is detectable, what is that after, a 3dt? On my OTD il be 11dpt as i had a 5dt. In the past I got BFP 2 days before OTD but that was IUI so it was slightly different.


----------



## tash_rogers81

Yeah that's 3dpt

On a 5 day transfer apparently hcg is detected after 9days! 

I found it on a page on this site somewhere. I took a pic of it for reference! 

Question is do we or don't we tempt fate lol x


----------



## sammyjoe

Eeek, that's tomorrow for me! I'm tempted to do a test tomorrow but don't know if i have the balls to do it  do you think you will test early tash? x


----------



## Puglover1980

My OTD was 9dp5dt. From what I've seen on here, most positives (when it's a singleton pregnancy) start popping up at around 6dp5dt. But I waited for OTD and I'm glad I did! Good luck to everyone waiting to test. x


----------



## sammyjoe

Plugover that's made me even more nervous now, knowing I could do a test tomorrow and potentially find out the result! It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since EC. Congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## Tinky27

Good Luck to anyone testing today  

I'm waiting for my blood test result, so nervous :-( 

Xx


----------



## louisenburton

congrats on the BFP 

AFM ive been testing since Saturday (cause I bought enough tests to be able to one everyday till OTD which is Thursday). I bought different types too just to be on the safe side. Needless to say they have all been negative. AF isn't due till saturday either. However for some reason I went back to Boots today and bought a first response one (they can tell up to 6 days before AF in 56%) and I *think* there may be a faint line but who knows 

The reason I tested early is that I don't want to be disappointed when the clinic phone with blood results. Id like to be prepared


----------



## Puglover1980

*Louise* - First Response is one of the most sensitive ones available on the high street, so a faint line sounds promising. Good luck!


----------



## louisenburton

*puglover* it was quite faint and I had to squint but will check again tomorrow

ps Fab name


----------



## tash_rogers81

sammyjoe said:


> Eeek, that's tomorrow for me! I'm tempted to do a test tomorrow but don't know if i have the balls to do it  do you think you will test early tash? x


Quite possibly lol


----------



## sammyjoe

Louise, my OTD is Thursday too. I'm thinking of testing tomorrow which will be 9dp5dt what transfer did you have? I have got 2 First Response and 2 CB digi, going to keep the digi till OTD. Im so scared about testing  that your line gets stronger

Tash you will have to keep me posted  on either of the threads!


----------



## ever hopeful 131

to tash_rogers81 - BCRM do blood tests if you get a positive result after IVF, ICSI or FET. I got my first   this morning and had to go straight in for bloods. they are have just rung with the results and everything is looking good.

Can't believe I finally have my  please stick around little one!!

Congrats for those with BFP and massive hugs for ones with BFN this time around and best of luck to those left to test.


----------



## sammyjoe

*Everhopful* congrtulations on your BFP, thats great news    BCRM didn't offer me a blood test after my BFP last time which was IVF? And I have 2 friends that have had successful BFP through ICSI, neither of them had bloods done.


----------



## louisenburton

*everhopeful* yay that's fantastic news - I am so pleased for you. long may it continue and may she/he/they stick

*sammyjoe* Thursday will be 9dp5dt for me too. shall we hold hands and


----------



## jowels15

Ever hopeful congratulations that's fantastic news.


----------



## sammyjoe

*Louisenburton* tomorrow i will be 9dp5dt Thursday which is OTD i will be 11dp5dt, but yes we shall  Just spoken to DH, we are going to test tomorrow, eeeekkkkk!! Scared


----------



## tash_rogers81

Congratulations everhopeful. 

We were told to ring them to confirm in a p or a n. and they said they would arrange a scan appointment. No blood test mentioned! Why do they do that? Why do some but not others get it? Are u NHS or private.


----------



## louisenburton

*tash* it does seem strange if you are at the same clinic ?

*sammy* Just remember if its negative you've still time for it to change


----------



## JAMLEGEND

Well I completely lost willpower and tested this morning 10dpo and bfn! Stupid way to start a Monday!! It was digital clear blue and not convinced with its verdict I actually broke it open to see for myself! Ridiculous. Im not sure what i thought might be in there....! Since lunch time started feeling AF cramp feeling so really losing the will.  Hope you all stay positive and im still thinking there could be a chance!!! Xx


----------



## louisenburton

*jamlegend* I get confused about ovulation and egg collection and transfer... How many days post transfer are you ? Also the digital ones aren't as sensitive as first response


----------



## JAMLEGEND

Louisenburton, im 10 days post ov on clomid. Yes I actually went to buy a first response twin pack on my lunch break! Here's hoping I get to use them! Xx


----------



## louisenburton

*jamlegend* fingers crossed


----------



## mrsj12

Jamlegend - don't give up yet 10dpo is still early and everyone makes different levels of hcg.

Huge congrats ever hopeful!! 

Louisenburton   that line gets darker for you, but a line is a line. 

I'm way too scared to test early, especially as I'm having af pains at 9dp3dt, I know lots of people say they have them before a BFP but I really can't distinguish anything from normal which makes me think perhaps its not worked. I am trying to stay positive though, there's still a chance.


----------



## louisenburton

*mrsj* we'll see tomorrow


----------



## bmt

I'd like to joint this thread. I am currently in 2ww for a fet my beta is this Wednesday! I cheated this am and took a hpt and got a faint line bfp. I am being cautiously optimistic. I didn't tell my husband yet I am trying to throw him with timing ( prior to hpt) bc if we are indeed pregnant I want to throw him off and surprise him.
I know I have a long road ahead.

This is my second Ivf first fet. I have 2 embies left, I Had 4 with pgd.

5/11-m/c
8/11- ectopic and tube removed
11/11- IUI with clomid
BFP twins!!!
Dynamic cervix 2/12 
Bedrest 2/12
Ptl...5/12 -28 weeks one baby in heaven   one with us today ( 85 days in nicu)
Hoping this is all a positive experience  , no pun intended


----------



## tash_rogers81

Good luck today sammyjoe. I hope you get you bfp. Try not to be to disappointed if you don't. It's still early!! 

Fingers n toes crossed xx


----------



## ever hopeful 131

Not sure why I ad bloods then now I am worried maybe its my history that triggered it? Or that's it's a positive after a long line of negatives who knows!   they don't tell you anything anyway the wouldn't tell me what my levels were just that they were ok!

Good luck sammy joe with you test fingers crossed


----------



## sammyjoe

Morning ladies, well i did it  very cautiously happy 

It was the most scariest thing I have done in a very long time!

Used FRER, but in the darkness of the bedroom at first didn't see the second line then DH said 'o wait there is a second line' by that point i had already done a CB digi! Which said 'pregnant 1-2'

I will do another test on Thursday OTD

 this is our time. Please stay with us little one(s)

*everhopful *I've never had a blood test at BCRM with a BFP either. Think you should feel very privileged that you have had one!

*bmt*  that your line gets darker and it is a nice surprise for DH


----------



## tash_rogers81

Yay massive congratulatuons sammyjoe. So pleased for u xx


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations *Sammyjoe*.... So pleased for you    

Hello and congratulations *Bmt*  fingers crossed the line gets darker 

Hello to all 

Essie xx


----------



## Tinalou

Finally less than 24 hours before my OTD and I am scared beyond belief! Have not tested early!


----------



## gem236

Hi ladies 
Hope ya don't mind me joining this thread. I am 5 days into my 2ww, this is my 2nd ivf cycle. I did the 2 cycle in march but I over produced and got ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome so they have waited to put my egg back in. 
I forgot how intense it is and all the feelings ya get. Has anyone or is anyone got brown discharge this far in and some aches and pains. I'm so worried its not working again. 
I bleed a week into my other 2ww so I'm worried. 
Anyone had period slight pains and discharge but went on to have a positive test? 
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## mara z

yogabunny said:


> wendy and mara, sounds good


Yes it is official,
I am pregnant and the the blood showed hcg 322 on the OTD.
Had a repeat with gp to reassure myself that is rising as it should and looking forward to the results.
good luck everyone

Hi gem,

I ve started bleeding a week before the OTD and got my first positive thest a day before the bleed. 
it started brown first day , then it went on red for the next 4-5 days then bit of brown and it kind of stopped a day after the OTD.
gOOD LUCK


----------



## mara z

Gem,

I also had massive cramping every day for the second week. af like cramps .
Hope this helps


----------



## Lisamarie....

Its all over for us BFN! Devistated!!!
Good luck to everyone!!! xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Morning Ladies,

Good Luck to all of you testing today     for you all x x x

So sorry to any of you who ladies who have been disappointed again this month, this journey is so bloody hard. Stay Strong & Big Hugs to you all x x x  

AFM - My bloods confirmed I am pregnant yesterday - My HCG level was 131 and 48 hours later 524!!! We are in total shock, after two lonnnng years the fight is finally over, so any ladies with BFN's KEEP GOING YOU WILL GET THERE!!!!

My 7 week scan is booked for the 12th July - still can't believe it!!! 

Love to you all x x x


----------



## Tinky27

So sorry Lisamarie   x x x

Look after yourself


----------



## Tinky27

CONGRATS SAMMYJOE X X X X


----------



## sammyjoe

Thank you ladies  I'm in denial about it. Think i will let myself believe it a little on Thursday. But till then still 

So sorry for the BFN  I really do know how it feels, take some time for yourselves and OH


----------



## sammyjoe

Congratulations Tinky, it's official! xx


----------



## Tektron

Hi Everyone


I confess to having lurked for a while! I used to participate on this forum a number of years ago when I first started having treatment, but I found it all too hard. However, I now have myself in a complete flap and am hoping someone here can advise. I had our 4th and final go at ICSI at GCRM this month. EC was 12/06/12 and ET of 2 x 4 cell embies on 14/06/13. My OTD blood test is tomorrow morning. Yesterday I couldnt hold back any longer and did a sneaky POAS which was positive. However I did a half trigger shot as directed on 17/06/13, so only 7 days before. Could this be giving me a false positive?  Any advise appreciated as I am just working myself up now


----------



## EssieJean

Hi *Tektron*  I don't have any experience in trigger shots as im DE but i know you can get a false negative but not a false positive... Someone else on here may have more info on triggers. Best of luck!

  for the bfns ..so sorry xx

Essie xx


----------



## Tektron

Thank you Essie, I am currently an emotional wreck, but I am hoping someone on here can advise me


Tx


----------



## EssieJean

I know how you feel . i had meltdown yesterday but trying to keep spirits up today.. Im sure someone will be along soon.

Essie xx


----------



## louisenburton

tektron I am sure that the trigger can give false positives (remember consultant at open evening saying not to test to early) but I don't know if 7 days is too close. Seems like quite a while - fingers crossed

AFM ive done another test today and I don't know if im making myself see a line. Ive made the mistake of going back and checking it again and I think I can see it and I don't think it got any darker - just so fed up and feeling down
wish I knew either way


----------



## Tektron

Thats what I think Louise, I'm sure lurking in the back of my mind I remember someone telling me that    Fingers crossed for you. When is your OTD?


Tx


----------



## louisenburton

*tektron* Thursday - last cycle we did a HPT two days before and got a BFP which is why I was expecting it today. however it was twins last time so perhaps. Didn't sleep well either which im sure isn't helping me

Im almost tempted to go upstairs and do another test of different brand


----------



## Tektron

Loiuse, its awful what this process does to normally rational minded people. Fingers crossed for you.


I just did another test this afternoon - a CB Digital, I know I only did one yesterday! Its come back as BFP 1-2 weeks     


Please let it be true


----------



## louisenburton

*tektron* I did another first response and still nothing. am so fed up I could cry and I agree about what it does to rational minded people - I think im going crazy. I want to cry. Sit on couch, do bugger all, eat, cry


----------



## Tektron

Louise, it aint over till the fat lady sings as they say! TBH after so many treatments now, I would say to you if you feel like sitting on the sofa, having a cry, eating too much junk and generally vegging out, then that is exactly what you should do. Then put a comedy or chick flick on and have a laugh and a cry at that too. You have got to let out what you feel or it all gets pent up. Hopefully you will get a better nights rest tonight and get back that PMA tomorrow    .


Tx


----------



## EssieJean

*Louise*  ... you're still a couple of days away from otd ... I've heard of some ladies who've got a bfn the night before otd and a positive in the morning ..it can happen! 

Essie xx


----------



## louisenburton

*tektron* and *essie* thank you ladies I think (as I said) because we got a BFP two days before on our last cycle I assumed we would have it this time

also Im pretty sure I got a second line on clear blue non digital (pretty sure its not an evap line) but then a negative on first response. has anyone else had that and then gone on for a BFP


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hello all.  I had my test today and I am shocked and amazed to find the numbers positive!  I did not do any testing before because I thought it would do my head in, so I was really not sure what to think today. But my hcg is 460 so I think that is a good sign. And I think I am 4w 2d today.  
So even though I felt nothing but AF like cramps on and off throughout the 2ww it can be positive in the end!!!!!  Thank you for all your support and answers to my questions. 
Good luck to all and blessings of peace to those who have found a negative this time.


----------



## Dollyeden

Congratulations Lakshmi. Wonderful news x


----------



## EssieJean

Louise, not every pregnancy is the same, not even for the same woman.and some hpt are more sensitive than others..im really   for you.

Congratulations Lakshmi  

Essie xx


----------



## louisenburton

Thanks ladies. 

Congratulations Lakshmi


----------



## Tektron

Congratulations Lakshmi


----------



## mrsj12

Huge congrats Lakshmi! Gives me hope for my OTD. 

Louise don't give up hope yet.


----------



## Tinalou

Testing in 9 hours!!!    

Don't think I will sleep tonight!!

Sending love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## louisenburton

Thank you ladies. I've been researching (googling mainly) about hcg levels, implantations etc and it seems to take a couple of days more if its day 5 transfer so fingers crossed


----------



## Tektron

Good luck Tinalou, I dont think I will be getting much sleep either


----------



## tash_rogers81

Hello fellow June 2WWers

Sooooo then, who is strong enough to wait out there 2WW and who is going to give in? 

If you are going to go the whole hog and wait till your OTD, what or who is Encouraging you to wait?

For me, I at the moment am going to wait it out but I am getting impatient lol. Most people around me are encouraging me to wait till OTD but my suspense is getting the better of me! 

My OTD is Saturday 29th. I'm so glad it falls on the weekend! 

Good luck to all my fellow 2wwers I hope all your dreams come true  xx


----------



## Bella3714

I've waited mine. Don't know how! Have my test at 8 this morning. Been up since 3 though and this waiting is excruciating. 

I start my school holidays today so didn't want to be down for my last few days at school. 

Finish at 1 today so hope that it's going to make my summer. 

Aggghhhhhh

Good luck at the weekend xx


----------



## Tinalou

It's   I am in shock as I was convinced it was negative but I guess my queasiness wasn't nerves!

Tash - I waited till today which was my OTD - it is hard but I couldn't face seeing any negatives!!! Hang on if you can lovely and good luck! Xxxx

Bella - I too have been awake nearly all night and I did my POAS at 6. I really hope you get good news xxxx

Thank you to all you lovely ladies who are in their 2ww for your support. 

Big hugs to everyone and I hope all your dreams come true xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JAMLEGEND

Tash rogers I'm sat too! Although I tried testing on Monday already as couldn't help it which only disappoints you! I'm intending to hold out now but I've also been temping and they are now starting to head downwards which makes me think it hasn't worked and af coming  if this time hasn't worked I've got to get cyst removed which will put me out of action so to speak for a few more months!! I'm so stressed its unbelievable. Been waking up at 4am!  Good luck to testers for the next couple of days!


----------



## RCR

Hi everyone.  I've not posted before but this 2ww has been about the death of me and I know you'll understand!  I test on Friday 8.20am at the clinic.  Am so stressed and tired and convinced it will be a bfn (3rd isci, last one bfn, m/c 6wk 3 days). What have you all been doing to keep positive?? XX


----------



## Tektron

Congratulations Tinalou, very very pleased for you!


----------



## sammyjoe

*Tinalou*     Congratulations!

I waited till OTD on my last 2ww, and did plan on it this time. It's only because of DH's treatment (which we didn't know at the time) & we wanted to do it together. I will test again tomorrow OTD and then ring clinic for scan date 

Hold out if you can ladies  for all our miracles xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations *Tinalou*        

So happy for you 

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies 

My otd is 1st July but we're testing early either Fri or Sat purely because I've convinced myself it hasn't worked and i need to know before i go back to work and have time to digest the result. . Self preservation 

This has been the hardest 2ww yet..no symptoms like last cycle.

Essie xx


----------



## louisenburton

*Essiejean* that's the reason I tested early. I had a big cry about it and am a lot calmer today


----------



## sammyjoe

*EssieJean* I was/am exactly the same. Last time I had lots of symptoms. But this time I feel 'normal' (well as much as you can on this crazy journey  ) had a few little cramps but nothing out of the norm for AF.  sending you lots of PMA. I did my test 2 weeks after EC and got my BFP, I know you've got a crazy long wait 16 days after ET. I guess your clinic are being over cautious?  I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks Louise and Sammyjoe   It's been the hardest and longest 2ww  I've had.  I had a meltdown a couple of days ago but feeling ok today. I just need to know now. 

Feeling light headed this morning but putting it down to stress or mind playing tricks on me  

Essie  xx


----------



## louisenburton

*essie* were all with you - this is FAR worse than I remember from last time..

ps how long ago did you get married


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Louise.. we just had our 3rd wedding anniversary in May   We were friends first.. Seems such a long time ago... unbeknown to me i started early menopause around 36    Shame we didn't meet earlier.  

Funny how life turns out different to what you planned.... i can honestly say DH is my best friend. All we need now is a bfp !!!  

How are you today?  Have you tested again ?

Essie  xx


----------



## louisenburton

*essie* yeah we did and absolutely nothing...

So youre trying to tell me you were 40/41 when you got married... OH MY GOD you look so much younger

I have to say that my hubby is my best friend too and since the miscarriage I have fallen in love with him all over again. So in many ways we are lucky as some people don't even have that


----------



## sammyjoe

*louisenburton* awwwww that's so lovely 

I always think that when I'm having a down day about our IVF journey. We are all so lucky to have OH/DH that support us and we very much love. I have quite a few friends that have kids but no OH or in a loveless relationship. We are very lucky. A BFP just tops it off! xx


----------



## louisenburton

*sammyjoe* couldn't agree more. Even though our last cycle ended in miscarriage it was still some of the best moments in my life. I started bleeding heavily on 30th December and passed massive clots so was convinced we'd miscarried. We were due for a scan on 31st December (the anniversary of when my mum passed away) and as I work in the hospital it was my friend who was doing the scan. When she told us she could see both heart beats I have never seen my husband so happy. In tears, but happy and probably the greatest single moment of my life. Every time I think about it I cry - like now - and even with the way it ended I wouldn't swap it for the world.


----------



## EssieJean

Aah thank you Louise   Yes we got engaged o n my 40th on the Eiffel Tower    I must have got young genes from my parents...a few months ago i was asked for ID in asda ! The wine was a gift for my mum not me i hasten  to add  

I   that the elusive second line appears for you very soon  

Essie xx


----------



## louisenburton

*essie* likewise xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies how are you all,

It's another negative cycle for me  

No more free runs of the nhs. This was our last chance 

I want more answers. I've never been pregnant ", why aren't any of the enbies attaching themselves to my womb? Going private when we save up enough and get some real answers. Hopefully ones that can
Be resolved. Dont think I can take the news of never having children but I might just have to come to terms with it. 

Hugs and baby dust to all and sticky vibes xx


----------



## gem236

Hi ladies please give me some hope. I am 6 days after transfer and I test on tue as we ha a blast put back in. I have just been the loo and when I wipe there is pinkish blood on the tissue. I've had a few twinges as well. Please tell me some women go onto have a positive result and experience this. I need something to hold onto I'm starting to give up hope  
Xxx


----------



## louisenburton

Phoenix at least you got something on the nhs !!!

Gem it could be implantation or left over gel. Any symptoms you do have can be from impending AF, pregnancy or the progesterone. Useful huh


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ..im so sorry  I really hope you get some answers.

*Gem*.. as Louise says it may well be implantation bleed. i know its hard but try to relax. many ladies on here have bled and got bfp, some even through pregnancy 

Essie xx


----------



## louisenburton

just been chatting to someone I know from tamba bereavement group and she had a blast transfer and didn't get a  on a home test until two days *after* her OTD blood test

there may be a wee bit of hope but trying not to get hopes up


----------



## EssieJean

This is a classic case of not taking my own advice...just had some light pink spotting as i wiped. sorry  for tmi !  i know lots of women have this.. i never had until now and trying not to freak out and take it as a positive sign!!!  

Think i just need a bit of reassurance .  off to parents for tea so apologies if i don't reply straight away. 

Essie xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Good news for me! Got a bfp today! Eeek! 

Bjb x


----------



## Tinalou

Congratulations bjb! Mine still hasn't sunk in since this morning - surreal day. Just waiting to hear when my scan is - think I will be happier when seen heartbeat!
Enjoy xxxxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Congratulations to you too!

I know what u mean the tww is just the beginning! 

Now 8 m wait! Xx


----------



## Tektron

Congrats BJB and Tinalou.
Me too!! BFP. Scan booked for 24th July


----------



## Babyjellybaby

Yay well done tektron! Congratulations xx


----------



## Tinalou

Fab news tektron xxxxx


----------



## louisenburton

Essie just read your own comments lovely. Hope you had a nice dinner xxx

Congratulations ladies x


----------



## jowels15

Congratulations ladies on your BFP good to hear good news


----------



## sammyjoe

It's official  for me. I will ring clinic later for scan date

*Sharry could you please update toe front page please*


----------



## Tinalou

Brilliant news sammyjoe xxxxx


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations on all the bfps  

Essie xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*EssieJean* have you decided when you are going to do a hpt? xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Sammy ... after yesterday's trauma im not sure.bleeding has stopped now and almost caved in and tested but felt guilty on DH as he's at work.  Half of me thinks it too early and i can't bear to see a negative and the other half just wants to know    Im 10dp3dt today.  The poas's keep winking at me  

Im praying I'll be joining you on cloud 9 soon   

Essie  xx


----------



## louisenburton

Essie go you have a blood test ?


----------



## sammyjoe

*EssieJean* I got my BFP on Tuesday which was 9dp5dt so for you that would be tomorrow. I don't think it's too early from tomorrow. But I would say wait for DH to be there! xx


----------



## EssieJean

No i don't *Louise* just hpt. wish i did have blood test though as they're more accurate. How are you?

*Sammy* just spoke to DH and decided to test tomorrow  At least then if its not the result we hoped for then there's still time for it to change.

Essie xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

11dp3dt - debating testing tmrw


----------



## EssieJean

Tash .. I've just decided to test tomorrow    I'll be 11dp3dt.
Essie xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

I don't think I can wait any longer! 

Just remember it may be a neg tmrw but might be a positive Saturday! Xx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies. Nice to see all the BFP. Glad there is still hope in all this 
Crazy as it can be its working for some. 

Sorry to all those with bfns like myself 
Massive hugs. Hope you all end up with BFPs one day

Louisenburton - that comment to me was a little blunt, no? 

Baby dust and sticky vibes to all xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

*EssieJean & tash_rogers81* ekkkkkk! I am    you both get your BFP xx


----------



## louisenburton

Bfn for us


----------



## louisenburton

Phoenix oh I'm so sorry you thought that sweet heart I genuinely didn't mean anything against you at all I promise. Everyone should be entitled to ivf on the nhs and its only right you got cycles. Where we live you have to be 30-34 and only one shot. It's incredibly frustrating and I know I'm not the only one who got nothing 

Sorry that didn't come a cross


----------



## Tektron

Sorry to hear your news Louise  
Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow, fingers crossed for you  

Tx


----------



## JAMLEGEND

Good luck tashrogers!! I just tested got BFP¡!!!!!! Argh can't believe it! Got brown spotting yesterday and was in tears but then realized it hadn't continued. And temp up this morning. Im in shock. Goo luck ladies xx


----------



## JAMLEGEND

Tash your post disappeared? Im sure I replied to one. Everything ok? Essiejean fingers crossed for you today!!   for BFPs


----------



## mrsj12

Congrats to all the bfp's!! 

Bfn for me


----------



## Dollyeden

Congratulations to you Jamlegend. And so sorry for you mrsj12. I had a bfn last Wednesday, but have decided to go straight back into it again! Does anyone have any views on that?  Much love to all xx


----------



## mrsj12

Dollyeden - I feel the same, hoping that we can have FET asap but don't know what the clinic advise yet. I strongly feel that waiting is just as painful as actually doing something, but I will take the clinics advice if they say it's too much for the body.


----------



## Dollyeden

Mrsj12 my doctor here and the clinic in Spain said it was ok to go for it straight away. Emotionally it is hard, but I also feel that my body and mind is ready to go for it. Only time will tell.


----------



## sammyjoe

*Dollyeden* my clinic say to have 1 natural cycle get all the drugs out our body and then you can start when ever your ready. I'm sorry for your BFN 

*EssieJean* & *tash_rogers81* thinking of you this morning


----------



## Dollyeden

Sammyjoe my Af came on sat so I had a week drug free before being back on the patches from Wednesday. Who knows??


----------



## Dudders

Hi Dolly,

I think that as you are essentially doing a medicated FET (I'm assuming with donor eggs) I think the biggest hurdle is the emotional one rather than the drugs.  My feeling is that as long as you are comfortable with it, it's irrelevant what anyone else thinks about it - and your doctors are obviously supportive.

Not only did I cycle back to back, but I cycled back to back to back!  I did a fresh IVF cycle which didn't result in a transfer so I started down regging straight away and did a medicated FET as soon as I bled.  This resulted in a BFN and then when I had a withdrawal bleed after stopping progesterone I started a second fresh IVF cycle straight away.  So the last three months solid have been spent pumping myself full of drugs and in and out of clinics constantly.

To be perfectly honest with you, I haven't had any issues with the drugs and had a relatively easy ride in that sense, but in some respects I do regret doing the fresh cycle straight on the back of the FET.  I have been lucky enough to get a BFP but didn't test positive until the day before OTD so was utterly convinced it was all over - and I had a couple of torturous days because I simply hadn't given myself time to digest and grieve for the previous BFN.

As I say, as long as you are happy you have to go for it - I think there were other factors in play for us as our first fresh cycle went far from according to plan and I think I hadn't grieved for things like not getting as many eggs as expected and not having a transfer, so it's not a directly comparable situation.

Fingers crossed for you and hope this cycle is the one xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Morning peeps

:-( I tested with these ultra sensitive strips off eBay and was negative. I wish I didn't now. I knew I should've waited till tomorrow to do it with a proper test. Cried all morning 

Has anyone used these stripes off eBay and got any comments on them? 

I'm mind set now its a negative even though all the signs I've had are those that others have had?! 

Oooh


----------



## zedzed

Good morning ladies,

Sorry to hear your new tashroger -when was OTD?
Hang in there Hun, try testing tomorrow or in a few days.

Sending you all positive vibes x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Tash. . im same ...bfn          I could kick myself for bursting my PUPO bubble    It was 3am with a first response. Im trying to convince myself that 3am is still technically yesterday   so far too early.

I've had pink spotting and brown discharge which i took as good signs. i felt so confident yesterday now i just feel downhearted  

  to you.

Essie xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*tash_rogers* those ultra sensitive hpt's are **** I did one of those yesterday which was my OTD, and it wasn't a massively strong line. I'd say use a different one tomorrow. I would never recommend those ultra sensitive ones, there is nothing ultra sensitive about them! 

*EssieJean*  I'm so sorry


----------



## tash_rogers81

My OTD is tomorrow - 29/6. 

Sammyjoe or anyone else can u recommend the best to use in our situation? 

I'm so annoyed at myself! Xx


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks Sammy.. Feeling wave of nausea and temperature and dizziness just now.. not giving up just yet   

Tash i used clear blue last time and FR this time...definitely going back to clear blue unless someone can give me a better alternative. I've got a mixture of both!!

Essie  xx


----------



## sammyjoe

Alot of people recommend First Response as they are sensitive, personally I like Cear Blue digi. On my OTD I used both! There's no lines to try and see just a 'yay' or 'nay' so to speak. I prefer to see the words xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*EssieJean* love the PMA I am  ing that you do get your BFP you so deserve. They are good signs


----------



## Jenbo4

Hi I haven't posted for a while as I was so convinced I was gonna get a bfp, I had cramps and bleeding. 
Found out today that I'm pregnant! So in shock and so happy!!
Our beta was 346 so they seemed pretty happy with that!!


----------



## tash_rogers81

Maybe I will get both!


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations Jenbo    

Tash I've got both too.  Good luck  
Essie xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi Dudders that was very useful to read. I feel that it is the right thing for us at this time, so all I can do is hope and pray xxx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Armed with 2 clear blue and 1 first response early result!


----------



## louisenburton

We've got appointment with nurse on Wednesday about a fet. We'll see what they say. If this doesn't work well take couple of months off as dad coming over from Aus (was obviously to originallymeet grand kids)
As has been said before I think the emotional side is far harder than any drugs


----------



## Puglover1980

First Response is more sensitive than Clearblue digi, but if you're waiting until OTD it shouldn't make a difference. I find the cheap ultra sensitive tests to be very reliable - the only issue with them is that the second line is never very strong until you are about 6 weeks (at least that's what I've found). But a line is a line. On my OTD (9dp5dt) I got a light second line on a cheapy but a very dark line (as dark as the control) on a First Response.

Good luck ladies. Got my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## tash_rogers81

I won't ever recommend the cheap ultra sensitive ones. 

Tomorrow is my OTD, today is 12dp3dt. I tested because they say hcg is detected in hpts after 11dp3dt. I guess not everyone is the same! 

I daren't test tonight after today!


----------



## sammyjoe

Good luck for tomorrow *tash*_*rogers* xx


----------



## EssieJean

Tash..that's the reason i tested but i was 11dp3dt.  Won't be making that mistake again! 

Good luck for tomorrow  

Essie xx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join?  I am having ET tomorrow...  Blastocyst transfer...

x


----------



## Dollyeden

Welcome Abike. Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## EssieJean

Hello Alike and welcome    All the best for ET... you'll soon be PUPO  

Essie xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Morning fellow ff's

Tested this morning and as suspected bfn. A friend has said only saving grace at the moment is that I haven't come on. 

Is there a chance that my levels are to low to be read or am I clutching at straws!?!

I guess I need to ring the clinic and get there advice! 

Good luck to other testing today I hope u have better results than I  

Xx


----------



## EssieJean

Im so sorry Tash     

My clinic usually ask me to test again next day to make sure.  May be you could have a blood test??

Take good care of yourself..

Essie xx


----------



## zedzed

Good morning ladies,

I'm not sure if I've use this thread but want to say     


*Tash-rogers81* - I am sorry to hear about your news too 
My clinic have given me info that if af hasn't started, and if I there is a bfn, then to test the following day or in a few days time.
I've read about women who have gone on to have BFP where there hcg was too low to detect initially.

I would ring the unit and ask them directly, please don't use google otherwise it will tell you 1 million and 1 things and only confuse you.

Take care xx


----------



## EssieJean

Zedzed    I've seen you on July thread.  How are you?  When's  your OTD?  Hope you can hold off unlike me. Tested early and im so angry with myself    Keeping the pma though...you have to don't you  

Essie xx


----------



## zedzed

Hi *Essie*,

Lol with those sssssss haha (I must have got carried away) 
I'm new to fertility friends and trying to figure out all these threads.

I'm well thankfully (+zillion emotions whizz ing through mind and body throughout the day) lol

My OTD is tue 02/07 yikes, isn't that like 3 sleeps away 
My husband wants me to test since mid-week, he's the quiet impatient one and I'm the loud gregarious patient one hmmmm decisions decisions 

I did nearly give in the other night where during the middle of the night I went searching for the hpt but sadly (thankfully now) I didn't find it....I was having one of my moments as we do.

It's not long to know, but deep down I'm so scared and nervous of finding out the news 

Exactly keeping that pma 
I heard about this visualisation technique, I've been trying that....
Visualising you have a bpf, going for your future scan, visualising yourself pregnant, birth and holding your baby eventually etc etc

Wishing everyone happy and positive news and may it be our time next xx


----------



## EssieJean

haha loving the hello's  

my otd is 1st and back at work next day so hoping for the best   Well done for resisting temptation! Trust me its just not worth testing early  

I've been using Zita West and Circle +Bloom relaxation cds..plus visualization..anything really to help get that bfp!   I really believe visualization really helps.

Hope the remaining time goes quickly and smoothly for you.

Essie  xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

I tried calling clinic today but got the automated we are closed even tho I know they open weekends. 

When is AF meant to come? If its not worked should it have arrived by now? Or in a few days? Maybe I just don't have enough hcg to detect on a hpt!? 

So many questions! All I want is a BFP


----------



## EssieJean

Tash I've been told your AF arrives a few days after you stop taking meds. While your on progesterone you shouldn't bleed. Clinic will tell you if and when to stop.. until you've spoken to them i'd keep taking them.  A blood test is more accurate than a hpt when detecting low levels of hcg .


Essie  xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

I have to stop taking them coz they only gave me enough for up till today!

I can't talk to them till Monday unless I ring the on call nurse but its not urgent!


----------



## EssieJean

TBH im surprised the clinic haven't given you more as if you had a bfp you would have to keep on taking them?? 

Its a shame your test date landed on a weekend at a time when you need answers.
Essie  xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

I know some one that got a bfp and stopped taking them on her OTD! 

I will be asking lots of questions!


----------



## zedzed

Good evening ladies,

*ESSIE* - I will check out zita west and circle + bloom relaxation CDs
Are they 3 different types of techniques?

*Tash* - sorry about your result Hun, does your clinic have a voicemail it's worth saving a message.
I would cal the nurse just to confirm things for peace of mind (your important and it's worth checking out).
My clinic have given me extra just in case to tie me over (hopefully all going well).

I agree that blood test would be more accurate, perhaps hcg is low and not detected as of yet.
Keep positive and  for you.

*Abike* - welcome and hope this 2ww goes smoothly for you 

Xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Tash* first if all im so sorry for your result, i was  ing you'd get the result we all so deserve. Re the BCRM and AF arriving after a BFN, like EssieJean said AF will only arrive after you stop pessaries, normally a few days after. All 5 of my treatment cycles I've only ever been given 15 days worth of pessaries, even after a BFP. So that's normal for our clinic. If I were you call them Monday and they will advise you where to go from here. Can you leave a message on the nurses voicemail? They are good and will call you back xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Good morning ladies 

*Zedzed* hi  Zita's is great and I've used her cd all three cycles.. its a good visualization cd. I was recommended Circle + Bloom because it is area specific. im young egg donor so instead of straight ivf i chose the the for DEIVF. if you go on website it shows the different types of programmes they have. they also have a tester you can listen to and if you decide to go ahead with one you can buy the CDs 

Hi *Tash* - how are you this morning? 

*Sammy* and *Abike* ... hope you both well?

AFM I've not stoppedthinking about testing..its driving me 

Only today to go and then ill know for sure 

Essie xx


----------



## zedzed

Good morning ladies 

Hope it's sunny where you are too?

*Essie* - Thanks for the recommendation, I'll definitely check it out.
Any help or technique is useful during this 2ww.

Only one sleep to go before test date, right? Hope and pray 
everything goes well  

*Tash* - Hope you are doing well? We are here for you 

*Sammy & Abike *- Hope your both well and getting through this 2wwv.

Welcome any new comers, hope and pray you all get positive news soon.

Xx


----------



## tash_rogers81

Morning ladies

I'm feeling very      

Fought off the tears all day yesterday, kept busy to keep mind off it etc then got home after a night out (not drunk) and broke down and woke feeling the same! 

I think if I could speak to the clinic to get some answers it'd help but I can't till tomorrow! I don't think it's fair they put people in this position of testing on weekends but having no one available to speak to knowing how emotional it is! They give you details of the on call nurse but only in emergencies you can call!

I know it's not 100% over yet but I'm pretty convinced even if I test in couple days it'll be bfn again! Not sure i can see that for a 3rd time!  

Hope you all have a good day today and good luck to those testing soon xx


----------



## zedzed

Hi tash,

How are you doing? It's only natural to feel all those emotions.
Also it must be incredibly frustrating and annoying that at this crucial time you can't get hold of your clinic and get further medical advice.

I would try calling them again and leaving a voicemail (if possible) and hopefully they will return your call later today.  As you mentioned you haven't had a bleed (that could be good news?), there could be a possibility that the hcg level is far too low to be detected and I suggest that you retest in a couple of days.

I'm very sorry and hopefully you'll feel better soon.

Xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Tash .. just wondering if you've spoken to hospital? Hope you got some answers and are ok.

Essie xx


----------



## Tinky27

Congratulations EssieJean!!!   So pleased for you. 

When did you get the good news? xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Tinky   Found out 6am this morning!    I felt so sick and was shaking so much.. i gave the pee stick to DH as i couldn't bear to look.  Couldn't believe it especially after our earlier test. Been exhausted today. i think a combination of not sleeping and stress.

I see you've your 7 week scan in a couple of week. Our first scan is the 15th    Another 2ww   

Im just praying that we get there this time  

Have you been ok?

Essie  xx


----------



## Tinalou

Essie that is amazing news!!! Congratulations lovely xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks Tinalou    I've seen you the pregnancy threads but im not brave enough to officially join yet - not until i get to scan stage anyway.

Hope all well with you  

Essie xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*EssieJean* I'm so pleased for you      congratulations  your scan is the day before mine  that all is ok this time

*Tash* did you speak to clinic yesterday? Hope you ok


----------



## EssieJean

Morning Sammy    Oh i do like the dancing bananas    Thank you!  

Its so nerve racking waiting isn't it... its like another 2ww   I haven't gone across to the pregnancy  threads yet as i don't want to tempt fate    So excited though too at the prospect of seeing our little bean  

How are you feeling Sammy ... still on cloud 9?  

Morning Tash .. hope you're ok?  

Hi Tinky and Abike  

Essie xx


----------



## Tinky27

I'm so pleased for you Essie  

My scan is on the 12th, so we're praying that everything is ok  

I've been off work along time and am very nervous about going back, this has been such a long and hard journey.

xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*EssieJean* nor am I! When was your EC? There is a thread for us ladies waiting for early scans, come and joing us:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304405.0

It's starting to sink in a little now! Still don't feel overly 'pregnant' though!

Still can't believe we were lucky enough to get another BFP! So so grateful

xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Tinky* how long have you been off work? When are you due back? xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Sammy and Tinky    Thanks for the link Sammy - its still sinking in for me too. Like you say to get a bfp again is so amazing. We're  very lucky   I haven't got any strong symptoms either. i wish our clinic did beta tests!    Have you had yours done?

Tinky  im back to work tomorrow ... I've had 2 1/2 weeks off! I know its going to be mad busy and stressful. im  so nervous but perhaps not as much as DH .. he would rather me have 9 months off     He's  a bit of a fuss pot ... do cute haha . He won't even let me put my slippers on bless  

Essie xx


----------



## sammyjoe

No my clinic don't do beta just hpt and then 7 weeks scan. Good luck with going back to work tomorrow. I told my bosses yesterday, that all felt a bit real! Hope to see you on the other thread Essie. My DH said the same, he said he's going to make me a bubble suit     bless him!!!! xx


----------



## Tinky27

8 months! :-(


----------



## Sharry

Ladies I will close this thread as everybody has now tested


----------

